# [PbP] The Heroes of Silleria



## MerakSpielman (Jan 5, 2003)

*The Adventures of the Heroes of Silleria*

This is my first PbP game. I hope I do well. 

*The players are:*

Guilt Puppy, playing Oren L'Zar
Jemal, playing Michelle Cho
Uriel_fire_of_Heaven, playing Norynth Abercrombie 
Imerak, playing Foran Aomi Relsir
dpdx, playing Kerith Onnwall
Silentspace, playing Xengendalis
Thanee, playing Alexi

Refer to this thread for the campaign brief.

*Rules are (open to discussion):*
DM rolls all dice. Results are not reported openly. Results of actions and skill checks are given via text only.
After a request for action, players have 3 days to post. If they haven't, their character stands in the background doing nothing and the game continues.
Players keep track of only 3 things: Their XP, their inventory, and their encumbrance.
Players are under no obligation to reveal anything about their characters that is not immedietly apparent to the others. Secrets are yours to keep, if you like. On the other hand, you might find it useful to be as open as possible.
Good in-character role-playing and actions might gain extra xp.
When an entire party choice must be made (i.e., do we go through the left door or the right door) only three players need to agree (and nobody else disagree). That way we don't have to wait for all 6 people to post before goin' through each door. 
_Example:_
DM: _You see a door on your left and a door on your right._
Player1: _Let's go left._
Player2: _Yeah, left._
Player3: _Left._
DM: _Ok, you go left._

We'll add to the rules if anything else comes up.

*Following: The meeting at the Galloping Gryphin.*


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 5, 2003)

_In the morning, the common room of the Galloping Gryphin is bare except for Trevor Idlespear, the noble you all met the day/evening before, and five other assorted people.

As the last of you arrives, Idlespear closes the front door and turns to face you. He is a sharply dressed man with a noble bearing and an aristocratic face. He is thin and of average height, but carries an expression as though he has been assigned a task he considers to be beneith him. Though disguised, it is clear he considers himself superior to all of you.

_"Thank you all for coming,"_ he begins politely, _"I feared some of you might not make it, or would choose not to. Most of you are wondering exactly why I have asked you to be here this morning. I shall be as up front as I can."

_He pauses to draw breath._

"My name is Baron Trevor Idlespear. I am in the direct service of His Majesty, King of Silleria. Recently, as you are I am sure well aware, a peace treaty has been signed between Silleria and Gossland. Finally, after all these years, the kingdoms can heal. The roads are safe - well, saf_er_ - to travel. 

But the spirit of the populace has been broken by the long war. Few have not been touched in one way or another by its horrors. The people are fearful, and have little real hope for the future or for this peace to last. 

That is where you come in. His Majesty has tasked me with finding several small, competant groups of people to perform various tasks in the name of the crown. People who can accomplish unusual tasks, who can serve as an example in these dark times and bring back the spark of hope in the hearts of the people."_

He looks you each in the eye, one by one._

"I have seen most of you in action. I believe you have the skills it would take to be such a group. If you disagree, I will not hold it against you if you were to get up and leave right now."_

He stands, waiting for anybody to leave._

"Well then, it seems we have, if nothing else, a consensus to listen to what I have to say.

Before we go on, however, why don't you introduce yourselves to each other? I know it is odd sitting at a table with people you haven't met, especially with a Baron telling you that you will all be working together soon."

_He waits patiently for somebody to begin the round of introductions._

(Please include a brief physical description in addition to what your character actually says).

edit: fixed some spelling


----------



## garyh (Jan 5, 2003)

A stout dwarf (is there any other kind?) stood and surveyed the gathering with iron grey eyes.  Clad in studded leather armor, with a shield and an axe that ought to be too big to wield while using the shield both strapped to his back, the dwarf had his long, dark brown beard braided and intricately woven through a silver ring.

"I am Grimbard Flameheart of Clanhold Dagkeln," announced the dwarf in a gruff voice.  "I seek challenges to overcome so that I may honor my clanfathers through triumph in battle."

With an absent-minded stroke of his axe's blade, Grimbard sat back down and continued overcoming the challenge his mug of ale presented.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 5, 2003)

A slight young lass (Is there any other kind) Stood and surveyed the gathering with light hazel Eyes.  Her dark black hair flowed down her back, across her dark tunic and nearly down to her brown skirt.  she clears her throat and speaks in a smooth voice.  "Hi, I'm Michelle Cho.  I'm just trying to learn more about myself, and the world.  Don't think I'm helpless just because of how I look, though.  Just last night I chased off some looser who tried to attack me in an alley."  Michelle looks around cautiously at the rest of the group, then sits down gracefully, glancing about for the next person.


----------



## Imerak (Jan 5, 2003)

A small but handsome gnome stands up.  A set of pan pipes are strapped to his back, and anyone with a bit of musical knowledge can see they're masterfully crafted.  A simple sickle hangs at his waste.  "Hello, everyone.  My name is Foran, traveling bard.  I beleive I have some skills that could be useful to this party."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 5, 2003)

The youth seemd uneasy, being so close to so many strangers. Nearing 6 foot, with a medium, if well-muscled form,Norynth peered about suspiciously ath the assembled Folk. Unkempt brown hair was tied back with a functional bit of leather, and he sported a few days growth. A massive Bastard  Sword, plain and functional, matched by a smaller Short Sword layed against the table, as well as a Crossbow and travelling pack. A Whine near his boots, brought the Man to attention, laughing he sat up.'Greetings, I am Norynth Abercrombie, a Warrior of the Northlands, Woodsman and trainer of Hounds and Dogs of War for the Crown.I seek..adventure, and exploration, as well as to serve my Liege.' Norynth looked a bit distraught, as if by some bad memory, which Quickly dissipated when a small (OoC:Boston Bull Terrier)Black and White dog jumped into his lap and licked his face.A booming Bark sounded from the far side of the Galloping Gryphin, where a man near the fire had just jumped out of his seat, startled by the massive Mastiff lying by the Hearth. 
'Aye, where be my Manners...this is Titus in my lap, an a better Sniffer and Scouter ye'll not find in the Northlands. That lovely Lady near the fire is Gertrude,though she prefers 'Gert,the Best of the Line of Maladec, whose Progeny have served in the Army since afore any of us was born, raised by my Da' rest his Soul...'


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 5, 2003)

A young man clad in fashionable but casual attire -- billowy-loose white satin shirt held in place by a soft blue-grey vest, grey slacks tucked under knee-high black boots, with a few silver rings, necklaces and the like arranged somewhat carelessly about -- surveys the situation, watching each speaker with a firm but somewhat whimsical intent, a wry grin barely gracing his lips. Between the large green eyes, brown-spattered-blond hair and short, willowed frame he could be mistaken on first glance for an elf: On second glance, however, he is clearly human.

When it comes his turn to introduce himself, he stands, resting one hand on the well-polished, seemingly ornamental dagger strapped sportingly to his waist, and motions carelessly with the other as he speaks, casting his gaze from eye to eye around the table.

"It is nice to meet you all, and I look forward to the privilege of your company. I am Oren L'Zar, son of Tevin L'Zar, here in service of my house and of my kingdom." 

He looks toward the Baron -- "I suppose my role here is as emissary and diplomat" -- and glances past Norynth and Grimbard -- "although I have some skill in the art of combat, should the need arise."

He sits, and turns immediately toward the next speaker, his expression unchanging.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 6, 2003)

_The Baron Idlespear looked pointedly at Kerith._

"Don't be shy lad. The others have spoken up."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 6, 2003)

By the way, this next post is probably the longest continuous block of text you'll have to read for some time. I want to focus the game on your characters, not my NPCs. I did need to set the stage, though. Read on!


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 6, 2003)

_Trevor Idlespear nods briskly._

“Well, now that you know a bit about each other, let’s get down to business. As I said, I am in the business of assembling small, elite groups to do the King’s bidding. Finding a group that already has an established reputation is no good, because people would think of them as little more than hired mercenaries. What we need are young folk, just starting in the world, with no reputation to speak of thus far. Since, in the minds of the people, you have never not been in the service of the King, you will be seen only as agents of Silleria. They will look at your great deeds and think of the greatness this Kingdom can achieve if everybody models themselves off of you.”

_He levels his gaze._

“For this reason, if you choose to accept the mission I'm presenting to you, you are to consider yourselves to be setting an example for all the people you meet. You represent Silleria, and your actions reflect on the King.”

_He shrugs,_ “Or put another way, if you insist on doing things that don’t... quite... fit with that image, do them under a different name or something. I recognize that some of you might not personally _fit_ the ideal we want to portray very well. That’s all right. It’s all about appearances and accomplishments. If you do your jobs well, I assure you that your benevolent deeds will be remembered far better than any, um,  indiscretions. But don’t take this to mean you have legal immunity.”

_He pauses to make sure you all are understanding._

“Benevolent deeds... that brings us to the issue at hand.

As you, I am sure, know, Myrtolo Keep has stood vacant for over a decade. The garrison rode out to engage an invading Goss army and was soundly defeated. The women, children and retainers, upon hearing news of the defeat, fled the Keep lest they be destroyed. It seems, though, that the Goss army was too badly damaged to take the Keep for themselves. They drew back into Gossland.

Since then, the two sides have both been eager to keep the other from gaining the Keep. No civilized force has occupied it for all this time.

No _civilized_ force.

A few years after it was abandoned, the locals started complaining about a resurgence of Kobold raiders, stealing all kinds of things in the night. That continued until just a few months ago, when the Kobolds suddenly vanished.

Instead, Goblins have been seen in the past weeks, more bold than Kobolds, even making direct assaults against small towns. We were unable to spare any troops to the area because of the war. But now, the war is over.

Of course, we could just march the army in and clean out the Keep in days, but you’ll recall the King wants some heroes. That’s you.

I need you to travel together to Myrtolo Keep and clean it out. The reward for this task is ten thousand gold pieces for you to split among you, as well as the titles of Heroes of Silleria. If successful, you will be called upon to perform more tasks. We have an extensive list.”

He waits to see if any of you are showing signs of distress or wanting to leave. Apparently satisfied, he continues.

“Myrtolo Keep is located at the Northwest corner of Silleria, atop a tall cliff overlooking the sea. The majority of the Keep is underground, a gift of construction from the Dwarves, a hundred and fifty years ago.” He nods to Grimbard, “The surface fortifications are token defenses against a siege, but there are no structures of real significance up there. A scout recently reported that the walls and towers of the surface have more or less fallen into ruin. They were not of Dwarven make, you see. The real problems you’ll face are underground.

Myrtolo Keep is constructed with many levels. They extend from the surface, all the way down to sea level at the base of the cliffs. There is a secret entrance there, accessible only by sea, which hopefully has remained undiscovered these long years by the inhabiting monsters. That is how I recommend you enter, though if you like, you can try to enter through either of the surface ways.

On the surface, there is a main entry leading to the first level, where the Prince Protector had his court. There is also a wide stairwell leading down to the barracks on the sixth level. This is the siege stairway, allowing the defenders to quickly man the defenses should an enemy present themselves. These ways are likely to be known and well guarded.

I recommend you travel west, through the village of Mertonian, to the port city of Ambroi. This journey will take ten days on foot. Then go north, by road or sea, depending on how you want to enter the Keep. There are no significant settlements between Ambroi and Myrtolo Keep, so if you want the sea level entrance, you have to find a ship before you start north. Generally, it is five days to Myrtolo from Ambroi by land, or three by sea.”

_He stops to make sure all the information is sinking in._

“As I said, the reward for a complete job is ten thousand gold pieces. I will subtract one hundred gold from this amount for every monster that you miss and the army has to clean out themselves. You can remove them by any method you can think of, as long as they’re gone when the army arrives. This should present you with enough to worry about, but there is something else if you feel up to it.”

_He pauses, suddenly appearing uncomfortable._

“It is somewhat... _embarrassing_ to the  King, I might mention. I hope you can clear it up. You see, on the fourth level, there are two secret passages. One leads to an arcane library, and the other to a vault of artifacts. These “artifacts” are magical items intended for use in war if the Keep is ever assaulted. Both passages are blocked by a powerful energy field that will slay any being that attempts to cross. The only exception to this is a member of the royal family, and only if he is wearing the Signet Ring of the Prince Protector. This ring was... lost. Eyewitnesses have reported that the Prince Protector did not have it on his finger when he rode forth to battle, and to his death, ten years ago. Some speculate that its loss was a bad omen, and caused the defeat. All our divinational magic has been unable to locate it, but perhaps it is still in the Keep, undiscovered by monsters, and perhaps you can find it. If you do, it is worth another five thousand gold.

I have a team ready to reconstruct and reinhabit the Keep. They are based in an encampment three days from Myrtolo. On my signal, they will move in and relieve you. I expect you to keep the Keep clean from monstrous infection until they arrive.

When you are ready for them to come, contact me via this amulet.”

_He tosses a silver amulet onto the table._

“It is useable only once a month so don’t waste it. It allows you to send a twenty-five word message, heard only by the wearer of the twin amulet, which I, of course, wear. Be careful with it. We don’t have many of these, these days.”

_He looks over the group again._

“We haven’t had a high success rate with groups without clerics, so I have arranged for each of you to have three potions of healing.” He opens a small chest and pulls out nearly twenty small vials. “Not as good as a priest, but better than nothing. I hope you don’t disappoint me, or the King. Do any of you have any questions?”

*You have acquired an Amulet of Sending.

You each gain three Potions of Cure Light Wounds.*


----------



## garyh (Jan 6, 2003)

"I've no questions," replied Grimbard.  "It will be an honor to reclaim the work of my forebearers from the goblinoid scum squating there."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 6, 2003)

Oren raises a hand -- two loose fingers, more aptly, but to the same point.

"Ah, yes, I could use some clarification..."

He clenches his brow:

"When you say 'remove them,' I hope you don't expect us to go and _kill_ the little things. That seems rather brutal. I mean, any method we please, that would include, say, paying them to go find some other place to live? And in that case, could we not get an advance on our payment? I mean, what are their standards of living? Surely a thousand gold would be enough to buy off a tribe of _goblins_... Which leaves fifteen-hundreed apiece for us, a pretty sum to account for the risks involved in making them the offer. A good deal all around, I say."

He looks around the table for approval:

"Am I not right?"


----------



## garyh (Jan 6, 2003)

"You...  would parley with the vermin?" asked Grimbard, appalled.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 6, 2003)

Michelle reaches out her hand and traces a finger along the designs on the amulet before clasping it into place around her neck.  "I'll keep this safe, and call you when we're ready."  She looks over at Oren and shakes her head, standing to address him. "do you really think those evil beasts would take a payment to leave?  Think of this.  We go in, offer them money.  First, they now know where we are, so we loose the element of surprise.  Second, they know we have money.  Third they know we fear them enough that we'ld rather PAY them than FIGHT them.  Finally, they just try to kill us and take the money anyways!"  She hmmfs and sits back down "Naive men."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2003)

Norynth looked up, a barely contained rage on his face, calming he stood and reached to his belt pouch. Pulling forth a bag, he unties it and dumps it's contents on the table. Near three dozen teeth, hooked and fanged lie there, some _very_ fresh yet...'You are wrong about Goblins, my newfound friend.'
Norynth gestures at the teeth  These I took from those i have killed, Goblins all...this may seem brutal, even barbaric to some more 'civilized' among you. I will tell you, though, the things I have seen them do, witnessed done at their hands, by their Kin...Nothing but Death shall come to any Goblin from me or my Dogs, for that is all they deserve. Nornth pulls a corded thong from under his shirt, from this was hung a single black tooth, twice as long as the others. 'This I took from the Hobgoblin that murdered my Father, and others of my Kin. I have dedicated my career as a Hunter to defeating the Maggot-Spawn, and no Goblin will live that I can Kill, or that Gert and Titus can run down, and that's a Promise. I will take your Commision, Sir.' What say you Gert!?! Titus? Goblins for dinner in a fortnight, Aye!?!' Titus began barking and jumping in circles, excited by the prospect of Goblins for dinner. Gertrude stood, snarling for a second, before returning to her spot in front of the Hearth. Norynth smiled, he thought it better not to have mentioned what he would do once they had killed the Goblins,but then decided that truthfulness was the better route; a Dog had to eat, after all...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 6, 2003)

_Idlespear listens to the debate with interest. He addresses Oren_

"Well, I _did_ say by any means. While bribery might not be effective, as the others have pointed out, an impressive enough display of force, or a clever enough bluff, might frighten them into fleeing."

_He thinks for a moment._

"Or it might not. Goblinoids aren't really that stupid you know. That's how most adventurers underestimate them. Realize Oren that your contribution to the team effort might not be in the area of combat. There are _always_ some less straight-forward tasks that come up needing doing. Just hold your own until you find a situation to let your talents really shine.

Anything else?"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2003)

Norynth addresses Idlespear again,'Is there an advance, Sir, for equipment and what not. If we are entering a Goblin-infested  Catle, I'd just as soon have an extra quiver and some lanterns and  what-not.As well, I have not heard Ye address what treasure and such we do find therein. Does it all belong to The Crown, or is it assumed that some of the Goblin's Loot has come from another source, and is thus ours for the 'rescueing'? Norynth grins at this point, ans little Titus licks his face and then jumos off of his lap, to go sniff the old Tom Cat that had just walked into the Gryphin.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 6, 2003)

_The Baron looks a little irked._

"Well, my wife spent most of my available cash yesterday buying jewelry in the market."

_He peers into his purse._

"I can forward you enough for some basic equipment, but not much else."

_He pulls out some platinum coins and hands them to you._

"As far as any valuables you find in the Keep, you can have them. The evacuees were supposed to take anything of value with them when they left. Consider anything you find to be spoils of war."

*You each get five platinum pieces.*


----------



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2003)

Noynth laughs heartliy 'Took all yer money did she!?! Ha, it seems that women are all cut from the same cloth, be they Noble or Commoner.No offense to the Ladies present.' Nory looks at Michelle with a slightly sheepish grin, hoping she didn't infer what he really meant, which was pretty much what he said. 
Norynth takes the 5 PP.
'Well, when I have Platinum as pocket-cash, then I'll be acounted a Rich man, and such a Kennel I'll build,!'


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 6, 2003)

Hearing the ill words spoke of goblins, Oren grins.

"I'll trust your words, and in that case, I suppose we've found something we can agree upon."

As the platinum is passed, he carefully stacks his, and tucks them in a pocket beneath his vest.

"Money well spent, I assure you. Tell me, do any of you know of a decent armoury in this city? If we're going face to face with these apparently dishonorable creatures, I'd like a little something to keep them away from the space between my ribs."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 6, 2003)

Michelle looks at Norynth and rolls her eyes, then shrugs when Oren asks about the armourer "I haven't a clue, I just arrived in town last night." She says as she gathers her money and it dissapears into a pouch.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 6, 2003)

Oren: You will have no trouble finding a local armorer.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 6, 2003)

OoC:I'll email you my extra gear.


----------



## Imerak (Jan 6, 2003)

Foran picks up the platinum pieces and drops them into his pockets.  "Nice." he says.  "Bit more money and I'll be able to buy one of those nice magical torches."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 6, 2003)

_Idlespear rubs his hand together nervously as you take the last of his money_.

"Er, yes. I suppose that more or less wraps up this meeting. Depart as soon as you're ready. I'll be in town until tomorrow morning if you have any last-minute questions."

_He begins to head up the stairs to his room, then turns and says,_ "I don't want to treat you like amateurs, but please _do_ make certain you bring enough food with you. And light. And ammunition. Those are the things you just _don't_ want to run out of when you can't get back to civilization easily."

_He vanishes up the stairs and you hear his room door closing, leaving you to discuss your next (first?) course of action amongst yourselves. 

The regular patrons begin to filter back into the common room._


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

"I will need some time to purchase additional supplies," Grimbard told his new companions, "but I will be ready to depart tomorrow."

_OOC:  I'll e-mail you a list of what I purchase tonight, Merak._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 7, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *"I will need some time to purchase additional supplies," Grimbard told his new companions, "but I will be ready to depart tomorrow."
> *




Oren turns across the table, and says in a less conversational tone:

"Grimbard, was it? Mind if I tag along, to purchase supplies -- I'm not entirely well-versed in these matters, whereas you appear a clear bit more experienced here... I could use your advice on what's appropriate, like price and utility and the other things."

_(Note to Merak: I'll be purchasing leather armor, and rations commensurate with whatever length the journey is estimated to be, plus two days. Anything else and I'll email you.)_


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

"Aye, Oren," replied Grimbard.  "ye may come wtih me.  We'll get you set up right, and we may as well get used to each other's company if we're to be adventuring together." 

_OOC:  Instead of e-mailing you, Merak, I'll just tell you here.  I'll be purchasing a riding pony, a riding saddle, and saddlebags, along with the same quantity of rations as Oren, which will be stored in the saddlebags._


----------



## Imerak (Jan 7, 2003)

Foran goes with Oren and Grimbard, and buys ten days' worth of trail rations and seven torches.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

Michelle will go on her own to buy stuff, and meet back with her companions.  She'll be buying 16 more days worth of rations, and 5 sunrods.  
Michelle will try to use her charms to get discounts, which is why she'll be going by herself (She can find good 'targets' on her own)


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 7, 2003)

edit: removed post due to DM misunderstanding.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 8, 2003)

?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 8, 2003)

_The taste of spring is palpable on the east wind as the party gathers by the western gates of Fifechester the following morining. Their supplies purchaced, the members of the group have only to wait for the final members of their party to arrive before setting out. Finally, they set forth.

Grimbard seems to have the best of it, perched carelessly atop his new pony, which seems more than a little uncertain about the virtues of its new owner. The others propel themselves along the neat dirt road by their own feet. Norynth's dogs seem inexaustable, spending as much time playing as traveling, running forward until they are almost out of sight, and occasionally vanishing into the bushes at the side of the road. More than one familiy of quail is rudely ejected from their peaceful rest as the two dogs come barreling through the vegitation.

The road meanders casually west, through well-cultivated farmland, the earth newly-turned in neat, black furrows. The occasional friendly farmer waves at you as he pauses in his simple chores to watch your group pass. The sun is covered by a few small clouds, so the air is nicely cool on your backs as you travel._

I will need some basic information for when you're traveling.

1st - what is your marching order when on the road?

2nd - how are you doing your watches at night (not that I'd ever have monsters attack you in the night, of course  )? Two shifts, or three? Two folks watching at once, or one, (or three)?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 8, 2003)

I think that (providing we are talking about an 9-12 hour night, though I'm not sure of the Season), that 3 watches of 3 or 4 watches is sufficient. I'll volunteer for first watch each night, with Gertrude as well. As I go to sleep, I'll wake Titus up (as Watching is his specialty)
to Watch alongside whoever is on Second Watch.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 8, 2003)

A lady needs her beauty sleep.  I won't take watch unless I ABSOLUTELY have to.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 9, 2003)

Oren offers to take first watch with Norynth, or last watch... He'd prefer to get consistent sleep.

Once we've set out traveling, you'll note that he's in a much more well-worn brown canvas outfit... Still fairly clean, but hardly classy. He makes some faint apologies for this, then tries to find someone to carry his backpack.

Also, you'll notice that he now has a dagger on _each_ hip, and on closer inspection you'll notice there's a third jammed down the side of his right boot.

_(Note: Backpack contains only his other clothing, and a small steel mirror... The rest he should have no trouble keeping on his person. The loaded backpack comes out to 14 1/2 pounds)_


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 9, 2003)

Season is spring. For simplicities sake, assume a "night's sleep" is 9 hours long. About 3 hours total are spent before and after talking, eating, maintaining equipment, practicing skills, meditating, etc... This leaves 12 hours of actual travel every day.

OK, watches:
Michelle does not take a shift.
Eesau's player is still absent (see recruitment thread). He'll take 3rd watch for now.

*1st (evening): *Norynth, Foran
*2nd (deep night): *Grimbard
*3rd (early morning): *Oren, Eesau

Foran is unaccounted for.


The daytime marching order is: 
Grimbard (Riding a pony)
Norynth (With dogs)
Oren
Michelle
Foran
Eesau

I am assuming you take off your armor to sleep, but that you sleep with weapons ready and within reach. I also assume you travel with weapons sheathed (and unloaded. Don't want that crossbow going off at the wrong time...).


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 9, 2003)

_(Sorry, I meant to specify marching order as well... Oren's going to stay close behind Grimbard and/or Norynth, as they seem the most battle-capable.)_


----------



## garyh (Jan 9, 2003)

Grimbard will take whatever watch needs coverage, and will take the point on the marching order if no one else volunteers to.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 9, 2003)

Ok, I'm updating the above post....


----------



## Jemal (Jan 9, 2003)

Michelle will march anywhere in the middle.  She won't lead the way, but she doesn't want to follow in the rear... Though some of those guys do prove to have nice.. um.. distractions for the eye.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 9, 2003)

_(Merak: Can Oren get a check to notice if he's distracting Michelle's eye? )_

As the journey commences, Oren tries to make some casual conversation with Norynth.

"Those are some nice dogs... If you don't mind me asking, how does a fellow come into that line of work? Training animals, you know. It seems very rather interesting..."


----------



## Imerak (Jan 9, 2003)

Foran will take first watch with Noryth.  He'll march second last.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 9, 2003)

Foran: noted.

Oren: You suspect you might be distracting her, but you can't catch her in the act.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 10, 2003)

(I am making the assumption that you will simply travel west, day after day, until you reach someplace, so I will just describe your travel until something happens. Please let me know if this is an innapropriate assumption)

_The first day of travel passes without events of much significance. You pass several other travelers going the other way, mostly commoners. At one point you have to stand aside as a lone rider gallops past you, traveling west. The weather is pleasent, and the air does not chill overmuch as twilight nears.

You set camp and spend some time getting to know each other better as you eat. You have no tents, but it is not cold and the ground is dry so you simply lay out your bedrolls for a well-deserved sleep, posting watches as you have discussed.

The night passes uneventfully, though several of you have dreams of future glory, fame, or wealth, inspired by your new occupation and the excitement of your first quest.

The new day dawns much the same as the first, and you strike camp and head out.

The farms are become fewer and further between, and patches of trees and wild land are becoming more and more frequent. It is late morning when you hear shouts from the side of the road.

A lone farmer, looking like he must be about fifty years old, is waving both hands and running towards you, shouting. When he gets close enough to hear, he says,_ "Leapin' lizards! I know not who ya folks may be, but ya looks like yer some tough fellas. I know I'm takin' a chance, and ya might jus kill me an' burn down me farm for botherin' ya, but I got me a problem, and unless _somebody_ helps me, I won't be able ter do any work aroun' here!"_

He looks hopefully at your party, wringing his hands pathetically, waiting for you to stop or respond in some way._


----------



## garyh (Jan 10, 2003)

From atop his new pony, Grimbard gruffly responded to the farmer, "What's the problem?  We've got our own worries, so make it quick!" 

_OOC:  I'm just tryin' to roleplay my...  *low*...  charisma score.  _


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 10, 2003)

_The aging man looks miserably at the dwarf, about at his eye level, and responds,_

"Please, Master Dwarf, help me! Me barn has been overrun with _MONSTERS_. They've eaten all me chickens two days ago, and me goat yesterday, and I fears they'll be movin' on to the cows today! An' poor Leslie, she ain't been milked in all this time, she mus' be havin' a terrible uncomfortable time of it. Can you drive 'em off? Or kill 'em? The town's too far to help, and yer the firs' fightin' folks I've seen in all this time."

_He seems sincerely bothered._


----------



## garyh (Jan 10, 2003)

His interest piqued, Grimbard asked, "What _kind_ of monsters are these?" 

From the look on his face, everyone can tell Grimbard's hoping for a particular answer...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 10, 2003)

"I told ya! _Lizards_, Noble Dwarf! As big as I'm tall, without a doubt! They're settin' up a nest in that barn, and unless I'm mistaken, if something's not done, there'll be _hunnerds_ of the little buggers around in a year's time!"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 10, 2003)

Oren listens to the farmer, somewhat bemused by his simple ways but nonetheless concerned, in a detached sort of way.

"I propose that we offer these creatures a deal, that they may leave this man's barn and go somewhere else..."

He looks around, sees only confused glares.

"I'm joking. Norynth? Grimbard? I think this is more your task than mine, though I'll be at your back no doubt. What do you say?"

_(Note: Should we go in to fight them before I can post again, Oren will stay out of sight and catch them by surprise... He'll throw daggers 'til he's down to one, then stay back unless it looks like one can be taken out with one blow, in which case he'll charge.)_


----------



## garyh (Jan 10, 2003)

"Oh," replied Grimbard, obviously disappointed.  "I thought that was a human expression..." 

Turning to the group, the dwarf asked, "What do you all think we should do?"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 10, 2003)

"This may be just a wild guess from a wild young thing, but... kick them out?" Michelle smiles at the group, fiddling with the silver dagger at her hip.


----------



## Imerak (Jan 10, 2003)

Foran looks down at the farmer with some degree of pity as he recounts his tale.  "Well, I beleive the heroic thing to do would be to help this innocent farmer rid his home of these vile lizards."

_Note:Should we go into battle before I post again, Foran will try to Inspire Greatness in his allies.  If that fails, or the monsters seem to be winning, Foran will stop playing and attack the most wounded monster with his sickle._


----------



## Uriel (Jan 11, 2003)

(Regarding the Query about raising Dogs)

'Well, my Line's been raising the Hounds for the Crown for near on 100 years, my fath'r before me, and his fath'r and his as well. SOme day, Gods willin', I'll have a Family and my sons will continue the Work.'r. 

(Fast-Forward to the farmer)

'Aye, I'll help ye get rid of those Pests, afterwards, I assume you might treat us to a decent place to bed down and a Meal? Maybe some of those chickens we will 'save' from the Lizards?' Norynth grins and pets Gert's Head.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 11, 2003)

There are enough votes to go investigate the situation at the barn.

_The party is led by the newly-hopeful farmer across a narrow field and through a thin stand of willow trees ("Helps break up the wind," explains the farmer absently). The barn is located in a small cleared area a short distance from a humble farmhouse. A pigsty is nearby, as is a small vegatable and herb garden, newly planted and pruned for the season.

The barn itself is a large structure, perhaps forty feet square, with large double doors on the east and west ends. It is tall enough for a hay loft and has a gently peaked roof.

Down to the smallest details it would be the perfect image of an idyllic country life, including a quait weathervane atop the house, were it not for the splotches of dried blood and feathers littering the yard. A thin trail of blood is also meandering out of the halfway open eastern barn doors, which you are facing. It is dim inside the barn, and no movement or noise is apparent._

NOTE: We are pausing the game at this point. The player for Eesau has not posted, and he is being replaced by a character played by dpdx. Following will soon be his self-description from the meeting at the Galloping Gryphin, and whatever else he wants to chip in from the journey.
Sorry for the delay. The game is assumed to have recommenced after dpdx's post.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 11, 2003)

*Enter Kerith - warning: long*



> *The Baron Idlespear looked pointedly at Kerith.
> 
> "Don't be shy lad. The others have spoken up." *



"Er, yes, m'lord."

At this, a slight, unkempt young man of medium height (for a human) stood up, brushed himself off, and looked around the room. As his blue eyes searched for a sympathetic soul, his mouth moved silently for a few seconds, as if to rehearse what he was about to say. Plainly, you could tell he wasn't used to attention.

Suddenly, he spoke:

"My name is Kerith Onnwall, and I hail from, er, here in Fifechester. I'm, um, not much of a hero..."

Kerith paused to run his fingers through the tusseled mat of rope-colored hair atop his head.

"But... but... Baron Idlespear here, um, decided that I might be of use to you on your quest-s. I'm handy, er... with locks..."

Kerith paused, as if to enumerate on his fingers, but he made no move to count upon them. Instead, he twiddled a strap on his worn, but serviceable leather armor.

"And ropes...and me weapons!"

With this, he smiled (clearly relieved to be finished at speaking), indicating a dagger, a rapier, and a light crossbow. And then, just as abruptly as he began, sat down.

______

(After the money and potions are handed out, Kerith goes shopping.)

Kerith placed the potions carefully in his rucksack, and then took a minute to stare with awe at his hand, holding more money than he'd ever seen in his life! And this was just a down payment!

He'd buy his dear old mum a cottage in the good part of town, by the Shining One! And a horse! But wait - that's IF he survived. Had better gird oneself first, so as to face the dangers ahead.

Resigned, but still smiling, Kerith went off in search of the tools of his trade - the BEST ones.

The others seemed to ignore him on their way to the various shops of his town. He spotted two of the others on their way to the stables to buy a horse. Quietly, and from a good distance back, he followed them.

When the dwarf and the other left, he walked in to approach the stablekeeper.

"Uh, sir, how much is a horse?"

When the stablekeeper asked if Kerith could RIDE a horse, the topic then changed to "what could carry my things?" Ten minutes later, Kerith walked out of the shop the proud owner of a mule, "Buttercup," complete with pack saddle, and eighty pounds of feed. Kerith also picked up five days' rations, before returning to the Gryphin to set out.

____

(And finally into the present: thanks for bearing with me, guys.)

As Kerith leads his mule at the rate of the other non-riders, they arrive at the farm. After hearing the others, Kerith volunteers to scout ahead once the party decides to help the farmer.

"I'm pretty good at m-moving quietly..."

[edited to clear up some inconsistencies, and to get some food. Late night last night!]

[edited again because I'm a complete freak about spelling, especially my own - I'll try not to hammer anyone, but expect me to go back and correct stuff.]


----------



## Uriel (Jan 11, 2003)

Norynth nods, Kerith should Scout, though he would go as well. Hunting was his game, and the Dogs smelled Quarry.
(OoC:Remember they have the Scent Feat)
'C'mon then, Kerith, let's smoke out some Lizards.' 
Norynth looks about at the others, sizing up their potential in providing support fire.
'So how's it going to go, fellows? Any Ideas or Plans? I say Kerith, me aGert and Titus go in, with you others as support. Or perhaps, as an attack to the rear of the Barn? See what we are up against in there.'


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 11, 2003)

> Kerith volunteers to scout ahead





> I say Kerith, me Gert and Titus go in, with you others as support. Or perhaps, as an attack to the rear of the Barn?




Hm. Seems the discussion is still decisionless.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 12, 2003)

Oren stares pensively at the barn while the others talk, then finally speaks up, albeit in a hushed tone of voice.

"An attack to the rear sounds good... Though perhaps a distraction near the front might be a good idea as well. Foran, perhaps you could approach the door and make some noise with those pipes of yours, draw their attention. Grimbard, you can meet them at the door and _hold_ their attention, while Norynth, Kerith and I come in through the rear... Those pipes will be our signal, give it a three-count then try to start moving in, but keep as hidden as possible until we hear a war-cry from Grimbard... Norynth, you say you're a hunter, I assume that you or at least your dogs know how to get the jump on pray. Michelle," he pauses to think, half a grin revealing nothing-in-particular, "you watch our backs, and keep an eye out for anything we're missing."

He puts his hands together, looks for approval.

"Sound good? I say we go around back, see where we might enter. Best to come from as many angles as possible. If there's no clear way in back, we can switch things around, and start tearing up the back to draw their attention there, then sneak in through the front door..." He chuckles to himself. "Although, in my experience, there _is_ no such thing as 'sneaking through the front door.'"

_(Edit)_ Regarding Norynth's "sizing people up"... Oren sure doesn't _look_ like a warrior... Pretty slight in build, fair-faced with no scars, and hardly dressed or armed for the occasion of battle. Nonetheless, he seems pretty confident in his abilities.


----------



## Imerak (Jan 12, 2003)

"Sounds good." Foran nods, before darting around to the edge of the door.  Once there, he unstraps his pipes from his back and flattens himself against the wall, listening to the door.  Assuming he hears nothing peculiar, he puts the mouthpiece of his pipes to his mouth and begins playing an energizing tune originally wrote to inspire allies on the battlefield[Inspire Greatness.]  _Well, this certainly seems like a good time to use it_


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 12, 2003)

Foran: You hear nothing. Bardic _Inspire Courage_ is in effect.

Assume you are at the door positions you want. As mentioned, the front double doors are open slightly, but the back doors are closed.
Your presence is known. We are in to round-by-round actions.
I have tactics for Foran and Oren, so if they don't post by the time the others do, they will do what they have previously stated.

*COMBAT BEGINS!*

Round 1

Initiative order is:

Kerith
Norynth
Oren
(Gertrude)
(Titus)
Grimbard
Michelle
Foran


----------



## dpdx (Jan 12, 2003)

Kerith, at the back door, draws his rapier, and cautiously and quietly pushes the door open, and steps forward. If anything lizard-like is within reach, Kerith will attack it with the rapier. If he has any movement left, he will take a five-foot step to the side away from the back door's hinge. If for some reason he can't go to the side, he will take the 5-foot step back outside.

(OOC: Will we have a diagram of the lower floor of the barn once the round is completed?)


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 12, 2003)

﻿Kerith: You have opened the back door wide enough to pass through and entered five feet into the barn. Other than the bloody straw and hay, it looks more or less as you would expect. There is a central passage clear through to the other set of doors. Animal stalls and pens line the walls. The ceiling is ten feet high, but there is a large opening (10' x 20') in it allowing you to see all the way to the ceiling of the second floor. Two ladders lead up to the second floor, which is piled high with hay. In the center of the aperture, from the second story ceiling far above, hang the ropes of a pulley system for lifting hay bales up to the loft.

There are no lizards visible. You hear a cow softly mooing from one of the stalls.

edit: you have movement left so you cautiously step left to the side of the opening.

OOC: It's hard to get diagrams to show up correctly using text, especially since I haven't found a way to insert blank spaces. I'd be glad to post one, but don't know how well it will look... Do any of you have any tips?

Next action goes to Norynth. And all of you please note that you can post your actions out of order, with whatever "ifs" and other conditionals you like, and they will happen on your initiative. If your action is no longer applicable (or sane), it won't happen and you can post something else. Is this protocol ok?


----------



## dpdx (Jan 12, 2003)

(OOC: I've seen them do it on the Wizards' PbP boards. The trick is to use pre, or in this case, code tags to encase your 'ASCII art', so it lines up proportionally.

For example:



```
[color=white]
+--------------------+
|k                   |

|                    |
+--------------------+
[/color]
```

You could mess with it a bit, in case you'd need a grid system or you'd like to see a clearer indication of what the 5' square looks like.

Hope that helps. This was a quick example, but if you want, I can work on it somemore, and try posting the 'map' as you described it.)


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

Grimbard will stand by the front door and ready an action to attack whatever enemy comes through the door, as per Oren's plan.

_OOC:  One way to do a map is to use Excel, take a screen capture as a jpg, and attach it to a post_


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 13, 2003)

Oren will attempt to sneak in through one of the back doors (open it slowly, using it to shield himself, then loop around at a relatively safe radius to check if anything is waiting on the other side, dagger ready)... He will stick to shadows so long as nothing sees him, trying to get a good shot in with his dagger if he can get close enough (20 feet).

If he's seen, he will toss a dagger and fall back to the doorway... He'll fight melee with one of his remaining daggers unless he feels really threatened, in which case he'll retreat to reassess the situation.

(All of this is following Kerith's lead, as he seems more competent at sneaking-around business.)


----------



## Jemal (Jan 13, 2003)

Michelle will wait until everyone else is in place, watching where they go.  She then stands 10 feet behind and sligthly to the right of whatever melee fighter has the least support (Whichever side is weaker), and sizes up the situation (Meaning I'll post what she does when she sees what's happening).
From her vantage point she can see into the barn and around to the side, but any creatures coming at her from the barn would have to charge right past the (hopefully capable) fighter.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2003)

Norynth will move forward, covering Kerith with his Crossbow, moving within, he goes right (Kerith went left, I believe). Then, he signals back for Titus and Gert to advance.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 14, 2003)

Norynth: You enter the barn and move to the right of the back door, crossbow readied. You have signaled to your dogs, and they will move up and join you on their initiatives.

Oren: You enter the back door, moving silently and hiding as best you can (as it is daytime). You circle around about ten feet toward the south side of the barn, dagger ready.

Gertrude: The mastiff moves into the barn and stands next to Norynth. She seems nervous, and she is baring her teeth slightly in anticipation.

Kerith (yes, I know it's not your turn): You hear something rustling in the straw up in the loft. You don't think your allies heard it.

Titus: The terrier moves up to join Gertrude and Norynth.

Grimbard: You take up position at the opening in the front door, axe at the ready.

Michelle: You join Grimbard and Foran, since the back door already has three people and two dogs. You stand about ten feet behind Grimbard, with a clear line of sight all the way through to the slightly open door at the rear of the barn.

Next action: Foran (do you just keep playing the pipes?)

OOC: I will try to make up a reasonable looking map later tonight. If you want to wait until after it's up before you post your next moves, feel free.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 14, 2003)

f=Foran  m=Michelle  G=Grimbard
k=Kerith  o=Oren  n=Norynth g=Gertrude t=Titus


```
[SIZE=4][color=white]
+------------------------------+
|                              |
|                              |
|                              |
|     +--------+               |
|     |{}{}{}{}|               |
|     |        |               |
|     |k       |               |
|     /  --=-   \f             |
|     \g       G/  m           |
|     |n --=-  |               |
|     |to      |               |
|     |{}{}{}{}|               |
|     +--------+               |
|                              |
|                              |
|                              |
+------------------------------+
[/color][/size]
```

\  = double doors  {} = animal pen/stall
/

= = ladder

edit: Work in progress...


----------



## dpdx (Jan 14, 2003)

*Keep at it...*

(OOC: You're right, it's only 4 x 8, but if each character along the wall is a 5' length, you've got it!  You can also indicate where things like ladders (hint, hint) are at, with an l or some symbol.

The beauty of it is that we can then quote the map, and add our letters - like mine would be a small or capital k - to indicate where we are, and where we're going. Easy for you, easy for us!

Of course, you can always do what Gary said, and post an image from Excel. I mean, what does that guy know, he's only in a bajillion or so PbP games...  )

On Kerith's turn, he will point to the ceiling as a free action. He will then take a double move if necessary, moving silently, along the stalls on the side closest to the nearest ladder. Kerith will attempt to avoid line of sight from the big hole in the ceiling.

Rapier is readied in primary hand, off hand empty.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 14, 2003)

OOC: unfortunately, each character along the wall is representing 10 feet at the moment. I could edit it so that there are twice as many of them, making the number of spaces correct, but then the picture would be stretched out north-south. I'll do this when I get home.
And I don't use Excel, I have the Corel Office suite.

Let's direct further discussion of mapping to the recruitment thread so as not to clog up the adventure thread.


----------



## Imerak (Jan 14, 2003)

Foran continues to play, oblivious to anything but the loudest noises from the barn.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 15, 2003)

OOC: The end-of-round-one map is up above. Keep in mind the barn is actually square.


Foran: You continue playing your pipes from behind the door.


Round 2

Kerith: You signal your friends that you suspect something is in the loft, and I am assuming they are paying enough attention to notice you. You need to double move to get into the position you want. You feel it makes you move more loudly than you intended, but end up ten feet directly north of a ladder.


Next action goes to Norynth.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 15, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> *f=Foran  m=Michelle  G=Grimbard
> k=Kerith  o=Oren  n=Norynth g=Gertrude t=Titus
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 15, 2003)

(Assuming he can't see any creatures nearby) Oren climbs the railing around the nearest stall, and tries to progress across the barn there, checking around for any threats and staying low (steadying himself with one hand on the rail, holding a dagger in the other.)

If attacked he will strike back, then try to retreat to higher ground (if it is available) or onto the safer side of the rail.

(If this isn't feasible, ie the stalls are fenced in with chicken wire, or left open, then assume a continuance of previous combat tactics.)


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2003)

Norynth gestures for Titus and Gertrude to check the two closest stalls (Scent Feat), keeping the loft 'covered' with his crossbow.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 16, 2003)

Norynth: You signal your dogs. You take aim with your crossbow at the aperture. Does "keeping the loft 'covered' " mean you are readying an action to fire if you get a good shot at a lizard?

Oren: (OOC: I'm still going along with the last tactics you posted. Let me know if this is not a good thing to do) You follow Kerith's lead, mirroring him, dagger ready to throw.

Gertrude moves up to the stalls, sniffing.

Several of you hear rustling above. There is no longer any doubt that something is moving around up there, perhaps hidden by the straw.

Titus follows Gertrude, sniffing the stalls.

Grimbard: Your readied action did not occur. Do you want to continue guarding the door?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 16, 2003)

Round two map, before Grimbard's action.

*f=Foran  m=Michelle  G=Grimbard
k=Kerith  o=Oren  n=Norynth g=Gertrude t=Titus



		Code:
	

[SIZE=4][color=white]
+------------------------------+
|                              |
|                              |
|                              |
|     +--------+               |
|     |{}{}{}{}|               |
|     |    k   |               |
|     |        |               |
|     /  --=-   \f             |
|     \        G/  m           |
|     |n --=-  |               |
|     |t g o   |               |
|     |{}{}{}{}|               |
|     +--------+               |
|                              |
|                              |
|                              |
+------------------------------+
[/color][/size]


\  = double doors  {} = animal pen/stall
/

= = ladder*


----------



## garyh (Jan 16, 2003)

Grimbard will move 30' into the barn, and attack anything he sees that isn't a companion or a farm animal.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 16, 2003)

OoC:Sorry, I wasn't clear. Yes, I'll take the shot if possible, followed by melee when I get a chance.If any 'Lizards' become available as targets, I'll order the dogs to attack.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 16, 2003)

*Round two map, after Grimbard's action.

f=Foran  m=Michelle  G=Grimbard
k=Kerith  o=Oren  n=Norynth g=Gertrude t=Titus



		Code:
	

[SIZE=4][color=white]
+------------------------------+
|                              |
|                              |
|                              |
|     +--------+               |
|     |{}{}{}{}|               |
|     |    k   |               |
|     |        |               |
|     /  --=-   \f             |
|     \     G   /  m           |
|     |n --=-  |               |
|     |t g o   |               |
|     |{}{}{}{}|               |
|     +--------+               |
|                              |
|                              |
|                              |
+------------------------------+
[/color][/size]


\  = double doors  {} = animal pen/stall
/

= = ladder *

[I'm gonna wait my turn, instead.]


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 16, 2003)

Re-posting the initiative so I don't have to go to the previous page. By now you've figured out when the enemy goes (yes, between the two dogs).


Kerith
Norynth
Oren
(Gertrude)
Enemy
(Titus)
Grimbard
Michelle
Foran


Michelle, it's your turn.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 16, 2003)

Michelle moves cautiously forward, Closer to Grimbard so she can see into the loft, and ready a magic missile to fling at any lizard-things she sees.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 17, 2003)

Michelle: You _spot_ a glimpse of something scaley in the loft and hurl a magic missile. Streaking forward and upward unerringly, it smashes into the creature. You hear a strange, high-pitched hiss, and some splatters of fresh blood fly out.

Foran: Continue playing after hearing the commotion?


----------



## Imerak (Jan 18, 2003)

Foran stops playing momentairly after hearing the commotion, keeping the beat in his head so he can start up again as soon as possible.  He swings open the barn door and steps inside, seeing what's going on.  Holding his pipes close to him with one arm, he draws his sickle with the other.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 18, 2003)

Foran: You enter the barn and assess the situation. Your _inspire courage_ will wear off on your initiative in round 5.

Round 3!

*f=Foran  m=Michelle  G=Grimbard
k=Kerith  o=Oren  n=Norynth g=Gertrude t=Titus


		Code:
	

[SIZE=4][color=white]
+------------------------------+
|                              |
|                              |
|                              |
|     +--------+               |
|     |{}{}{}{}|               |
|     |    k   |               |
|     |        |               |
|     /  --=-  f\              |
|     \     G   /              |
|     |n --=- m|               |
|     |t g o   |               |
|     |{}{}{}{}|               |
|     +--------+               |
|                              |
|                              |
|                              |
+------------------------------+
[/color][/size]


\  = double doors  {} = animal pen/stall
/

= = ladder* 


Next action goes to Kerith.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 18, 2003)

Kerith sees the magic go off, and figures that whatever threat is up there must be decreased.

Rapier sheathed (and only bracers, no shield), he moves the ten feet to the ladder directly in front of him, and begins to climb. [How high is the ladder?] He'll stay below the top floor for the time being, forcing whatever is up there to expose itself to Norynth's crossbow if it wants to swing at him.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 18, 2003)

Kerith: It is ten feet up the ladder to the next floor. You reach and climb up the back of the ladder, though it will be a little tricky swinging around to the other side if you want to.
You can't see what Michelle attacked, but you do see some new drops of blood in the area. (OOC: Norynth has the xbow, Grimbard still wields an axe)

Norynth: Do you continue with your readied action to fire your crossbow if you see an enemy? You have a good view of all your companions from here, as well as a portion of the loft, though you see nothing threatening.

Oren, If Norynth keeps the opening covered with his xbow, what do you want to do?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 18, 2003)

On the chance that the loft might be a red herring, Oren's going take a good look through all the stalls trying to find something... If there's anywhere it looks like something could be hiding out of view (a pile of hay, et cetera), he'll make note of it and investigate later.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 19, 2003)

Oren: You are searching the nearby stalls for anything out of the ordinary. Thus far, you see nothing suspicous.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2003)

OoC:Yes, as far as the redied action.
Is it possible with the 'Seek' Animal trick to send Titus forward, to 'bark out' where the Lizard thing is above him? I've seen dogs do that in real life (My Grandfather raised Bird Dogs).


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 20, 2003)

OOC: Since you've had these particular dogs for some time, I'll allow it, and assume you gave the command on your initiative. Any new animal companions you get will be a little more hastily trained...

Gertrude: The dog cautiously steps forward, hunting. She pauses, sniffing, under the apeture. Growling, she looks up, but seeing nothing, she looks back at Norynth for further instruction.

Suddenly....

Lizards: A large, scaley lizard bursts out of the hay in the loft, leaping all the way down at Grimbard. (OOC: Norynth, this is now your initiative). Before it even reaches the ground, Norynth's crossbow clacks and a bolt streaks through the air, narrowly missing the creature and sticking into the wood ceiling. The lizard directs a fierce bite at Grimbard, but its teeth fail to penetrate his armor.

Titus: The terrier barks in surprise, and growls. She stays protectively at Norynth's side.

Grimbard, you're next, though I think I can foretell your action...

edited for clarity...


----------



## garyh (Jan 20, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> *Grimbard, you're next, though I think I can foretell your action...*




Grimbard lashed out with his waraxe, attempting to make short work of the lizard who had the gall to attack him.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2003)

Michelle will pull a dagger and be ready to defend herself again any more lizards.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 20, 2003)

Grimbard: Even with the invigorating effects of bardic magic pulsing in your mind, you are unable to make contact with the giant lizard.

Michelle: You draw your dagger.

Foran, you're next.

(OOC: Battles certainly take a while on PbP games!)


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2003)

OOC: Just a thought.. You're doing it person by person.. A way to speed it up would be to wait for everyone to post their actions, then post the entire round.  Make a deadline (24 hours from this post for example), and anyone who hasn't stated their actions by that time does whatever they were doing last round, or stands still, etc.


----------



## Imerak (Jan 20, 2003)

Seeing the lizard, Foran sprints forward and swings his sickle at the lizard.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 21, 2003)

Foran: Your sickle misses by a mile.

(OOC: Let's do Jemal's suggestion, and have a 24-hour limit to post your actions for battle rounds. I will calculate all the results in one fell swoop at that time, or if I check beforehand and everybody has posted.)

(I'll update the battle map later tonight. You can begin posting actions before then, if you like)

Round 4!


----------



## dpdx (Jan 21, 2003)

Kerith's next actions were instinctual, honed by an adolescence of training in the arts of the war-orphaned, working poor.

As soon as he saw the lizard fly past him, and Norynth's bolt stick in the wall next to him, Kerith drew his rapier, swung around from behind the ladder, and jumped down behind the lizard, swinging at it as he went down.

[In game terms, draw rapier (free action), jump down to the square opposite the lizard from Grimbard (5-foot step? flanking?), and take a swing (sneak attack?).]


----------



## garyh (Jan 21, 2003)

Grimbard will continue meleeing this lizard until it is downed, and then attack the nearest opponent that may be present at that point.

"Let's see how your scales measure up to my axe, lizard!"


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2003)

OoC:Titus is a Male Dog, btw 

IC: Norynth yelles 'Gert, Titus!Attack!' to the dogs, then draws his Sword and charges the Lizard.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 21, 2003)

(Action depends on the size of the lizard, which I'm not clear on... If the lizard's mouth is smaller than Oren's head

Oren waits for the dogs to take position, then moves in to help keep the thing surrounded, fighting defensively with his dagger.

(Otherwise...)

Oren takes a shot with a thrown dagger, getting just close enough that he's throwing at a downward angle -- to avoid, as best as possible, hitting his allies. After that, consider him on full defense until I post otherwise.


----------



## Imerak (Jan 21, 2003)

Foran slashes at the lizard again with his sickle.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 22, 2003)

Ok, let's see...



Kerith: You swing down and move behind the lizard (move equivelent), drawing your rapier and attacking it from a flanking position. You score, drawing forth a fresh gushing of dark blood. You must have hit an artery.

Norynth: With a dramatic flourish, you leap forward and slice the reptile in half. Both ends thrash for a moment, settling down to a steady tail-twitching as the beast dies.

Oren: The lizard is roughly man sized. You might be able to fit your head in its mouth if you tried really hard, but it would probably sufficate. You also notice that this is the same lizard Michelle blasted with her spell.
   You glance around nervously, trying to see if there are any more opponents.

(Gertrude): The dog leaps forward, but stops and sniffs the lizard instead of biting the body. She looks at Norynth with a sort of annoyed glare and returns to his side.

Enemy: Before you even have a chance to settle down, another lizard drops from the loft, landing behind Kerith. It bites deeply, tearing at the exposed flesh of his neck. Kerith lets loose a burbling scream, then falls to the ground silent, blood pumping progressively more slowly from his wound.

(Titus): Seeing a new opponent roughly similar to the last, the dog remembers his orders and leaps to attack, biting the lizard in the front leg. She growls menacingly with her newly blood-stained teeth, showing she means business.

Grimbard: You charge forward, intending to send this lizard to follow its companion into the afterlife. Your dwarven axe scores a direct hit, cutting deeply into the shoulder of the giant lizard.

Michelle: You stand ready with your dagger, scanning the loft for more lizards, but seeing none.

Foran: You join Grimbard and attack with your sickle, making contact, but failing to penetrate the things thick scales.


I'd post the map, but at this point it won't matter too much, since you will find out quickly that this is the last lizard in the barn.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 22, 2003)

[So is Kerith dead, or just unconscious?]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 22, 2003)

If someone doesn't get there first, Oren will rush over to Kerith -- trying to keep his distance from the lizard -- and pour one of his potions down his throat (holding a hand over the wound, to make sure the liquid makes it to his stomach, in case that's where it needs to go.)

(Of course, if he gets there and there are no signs of life -- blood spurting from his throat would be a clear sign of life -- he won't bother, instead picking up Kerith's rapier  .)


----------



## Jemal (Jan 22, 2003)

If there are any visible lizards that aren't engaged in melee with one of her friends (Or one of her friedns 'pets'), Michelle will throw a dagger at it, then move around trying to get a look around for more, other dagger in hand.
If all available lizards are in melee Michelle will blast the strongest looking one with a magic missile, then move around trying to get a look around for more, dagger in hand.

Either way she'll say "Come out come out wherever you are."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 23, 2003)

Round 5!

Kerith: You bleed. The light at the end of the tunnel gets a little bit brighter...

Norynth: You attack the remaining lizard, slicing it deeply in the neck. It falls to the ground, bleeding to death.

Oren: You dash forward, unstoppering one of your Potions of Cure Light wounds. Desperately, hoping you are not already too late, you pour it down Kerith's throat. The effect is almost immediate. The blood flow ebbs and stops. A fresh layer of skin grows, covering the wound. Kerith gasps in a breath and opens his eyes. (Kerith: You are still heavily wounded.)


End Combat!


Everybody gains *200 Experience Points!*

An examination of the barn reveals no further giant lizards, though these two were obviously building a nest in the hay loft. A solitary milk cow is mooing plaintivly from one of the pens, apparently being saved by the lizards for a future meal.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 23, 2003)

As Kerith's eyes open, he is met with Oren's grinning face.

"Well! It looks like somebody owes me a potion."

He helps the rogue to his feet -- assuming he can stand at all -- and eyes the room warily for any remaining threats.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 23, 2003)

Kerith takes a moment to look around, and then his eyes meet Oren's: "D-d-did you save me?"

Then he touches his neck, lightly. "Ow."

"I'm s-sorry, I d-didn't see the other one until it was too late."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 23, 2003)

OoC:Titus moves over to the BarnWall, lifting his leg, showing the DM that he is MALE


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 24, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *Kerith takes a moment to look around, and then his eyes meet Oren's: "D-d-did you save me?"*




Still grinning "Well, I suppose you could say I did, although I imagine anyone else here would do the same." He looks to the others, somewhat doubtfully. "Hopefully I'll never need you to return the favor."

He looks up toward the plaintive mooing.

"Now if you'll excuse me, that poor cow needs milking, and I'd like to find out if that farmer has a daughter."

He jogs briskly out the front door of the barn, trying to find the old man and get the first handshake.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 24, 2003)

Presuming Kerith can walk, he follows Oren, slowly, out of the barn to where Buttercup is parked. Rummaging through his pack, he finds his potions, and pulls two of them out. He ambles over to Oren, and hands him one of the bottles. The other, he opens and drinks.

"Next time I shall be more careful about my attacks," he says to no one in particular. "Can't be a hero like me Dah if I'm not watching out."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 24, 2003)

Kerith: You can walk, yes. You now have one potion left, and are almost totally healed. You feel a night's rest will render you as good as new.

Oren: You have three potions again. 

_You find the farmer standing on the porch of the farm house, looking nervously at the barn. When he sees you emerge, he relaxes visibly._ "So ya took care of 'em, eh lad? Knew ya could, knew ya could. What? Leslie's all right? Thank Pelor, that god protects his cows! Par'n me, but I got to go milk her right off! Will you folks be stayin' fer dinner? Ya want to spend the night here? I only got the one bedroom, so I usually let travelers sleep in the barn. Ya might not want that, though, seein' as how them beasties been in there and there's all that blood and whatnot. If ya do spend the night, I can get ya a nice breakfast in the mornin', but I'm 'fraid I'm all out of chickens, and so there won't be no eggs. What, how's my daughter doin' these days? I don't have a daughter. Ya must have confuzzled me with someone else. I'll be back in a bit."_ He bustles off into the barn, grabbing a pail from next to the porch on his way._


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 26, 2003)

(OOC: Ummm... It's been three days folks....)


----------



## garyh (Jan 26, 2003)

"Shall we stay for the night, or press on?" Grimbard asked once the farmer left.  "We do have a mision to complete, after all."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2003)

Checking over the Dogs for minor scratches or other wounds, Norynth looks up.'Staying for the night would be good, as a proper rest seems like a good idea. I don't mind the chance for a bath, if there's one to be had'.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 27, 2003)

"Yes, a good nights sleep would be great before we have to go back to the road again.  I'ld LOVE the chance to get cleaned, as well." Michelle says, making sure her hair's straight as she walks up to the conversation.  "And I adore fresh cooked meals."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 27, 2003)

Oren listens to the others discuss the problem.

"I see no reason to impose on this kind man -- he's been through enough already, without us to look after." He looks over Norynth, and the dogs. "But if you really think it's necessary, then we may as well."


----------



## dpdx (Jan 27, 2003)

Kerith wipes some of the remaining blood from his neck: "I wouldn't mind a rest; we w-weren't going to make it to the Keep in a day, anyway."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 27, 2003)

Seems we have more wanting or willing to spend the night -- not that it matters too terribly much, since, unless _you_ do something, it will be uneventful.

_You avail yourselves of the old farmer's hospitality. He regales you with stories through the rest of the day, and fills your stomaches with simple farm-food that evening, washed down with water, milk, and moonshine (if you like). He is very happy to have is barn back, and glad that his cow Leslie is unhurt. The old man cooks up some lizard meat, but the only ones willing to try the stuff are Titus and Gertrude, who go at it with relish. He offers you a reward, but has nothing but some food, which he insists you take.
_*You all gain 5 days of trail rations.*_
You don't take him up on his offer of spending the night in the blood-splattered barn, but the main room of his house, once the table is moved aside, is quite large enough for you to all be comfortable and warm. In the morning, he sends you off refreshed and fully healed, ready to face the next day and whatever the road might bring._


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2003)

Norynth thanks the farmer for the Hospitality and offers to sharpen his tools, since Norynth has a cery good whetstone. As well, Norynth and the dogs will look all over the farmer's property, making sure that there are no other Lizards about, and help shore up the hole in the wall or whatever allowed the beasts to enter the barn.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 27, 2003)

Oren spends the night chatting it up, far more comfortable here than camping on the road. He keeps up the conversation as late as anyone's willing, garnering stories, opinions, experiences, and so forth. He's more concerned with prompting others to talk than saying anything himself, but he'll be sure to make it clear how interesting and amusing he finds it all, in an off-hand sort of way.


----------



## garyh (Jan 27, 2003)

Grimbard will help Norynth with fixing whatever breach there was.  Though not especially well-trained in craftsmanship, he does have the usually Dwarven knack for fixing things.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 27, 2003)

_The farmer is glad for the help with his chores. He stays up late into the night talking with Oren, amazed to have such an appreciate audience. "My own sons moved out of here years ago so they wouldn't have ta listen to me talk no more. Went off to the war they did - I haven't heard from 'em since. I don't hold out much hope for them bein' alive..." and so on and so on. Finally he stumbles into his room and sleeps._

_The next couple days of travel pass pleasently. It is easy to forget that creatures like the viscous giant lizards exist. Signs of settlements diminish with the exception of the occsional small hamlet or lonely homestead. The road occasionally draws near the edge of the vast forest to the north, but always pulls away again. 

Most of the travelers you meet are commoners intent on their own business, but you do encounter a lonely cleric of Fharlong traveling the roads. He is dressed in simple pilgrim garb and well-worn shoes. He carries a weathered staff. 

_"Care to donate to the God of Roads, gentle travelers?" _He shows not a hint of worry that you might be hostile, or perhaps he feels secure in the fact that he has nothing to bother robbing him for._


----------



## garyh (Jan 27, 2003)

Grimbard handed the cleric 5 GP.  "Safe journey to you, my friend.  May the road go ever on."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 27, 2003)

Michelle will give the man 10 GP "Greetings and good day, fellow traveller.  May the dweller on the Horizon shine his luck down upon us all and keep the way clear."  She smiles at the man, then glances over at her companions expectantly.  After all, they were travelling Fharlongs domain, it was both smart and repsectful to make an offering in such a situation.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 27, 2003)

Kerith straps the feedbag onto Buttercup before sitting down to the meal with the farmer. In the morning, when they leave, he tries sitting on Buttercup as they go. The mule seems capable of holding the weight...

Kerith donates 5 GP to the cleric of the Road God: "S-s-s-say a prayer for us, brother.."


----------



## Imerak (Jan 27, 2003)

"Not that I think I'm too good for the wilderness or anything, but I would refer a warm bed and a homecooked meal to a bedroll and rations any day."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: The rest of you can give the cleric a donation retroactively, if you like, if you do it before anything major happens.

Also OOC: I'm opening up a thread in Talking the Talk for meta-discussion or questions. Use it if you want, don't if you don't, but you might want to post there once just so you can set it to Email Notification. I'm adding the link to my sig.
------


_The wandering priest thanks you for your donations, _"Fharlong will surely smile upon you when you need it most. May the blessings of the Lord of the Road follow you as you travel."_ He continues on without a word._


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 28, 2003)

_Six days after your departure from the teeming city of Fifechester you come within sight of the agricultural community of Mertonian. For miles and miles away from the main town cultivated land stretches out, the dark earth already plowed in neat furrows. Several orchards and vineyards are visible as well. Commoners are laboring everywhere, and if honest work had an odor, this place would be rich with it.

The road continues down a very slight incline, through the main section of the town (there are no walls) and continues west out the other side. 
_


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 28, 2003)

(retro: )

"I can't call myself a wealthy man, but I'm sure I can spare a gold," Oren says -- a touch of resentment in his voice. He hands over his gold and continues walking, hoping the others will follow his lead.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2003)

<Retro>
Norynth pulls forth 5 CP, all he can afford (and, truth be known, all that there was in his pouch) . As well he hands over a parcel of rations, as the Faithful need to eat as well when they travel the Roads.


----------



## Imerak (Jan 28, 2003)

(Retro):

Foran responds to the cleric's request with a smile, giving him two of his platinum pieces.  "I happen to revere Fharlong myself.  Best of health, and may your road of life have only good turns."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 30, 2003)

So, do you stop at the town? Is there anything you want to do there? Or do you keep going West toward Ambroi?


----------



## dpdx (Jan 30, 2003)

Kerith, following along slowly on his mule, and proud (for the moment) that he has not fallen from the creature, takes note of the position of the sun in the sky and (assuming it's daylight) asks the group:

"Does anyone need additional supplies? P-perhaps there is a shop in this town that could provide us with anything else we m-might need. My f-food will hold out for four more days, but B-b-butterc-cup is nearly out of grain, and I'm not sh-sure she'll be able to graze."


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2003)

'Alas,I have no coin. I will stop if anyone else chooses to, though.'


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 30, 2003)

"A stop in town would be nice... I should have enough food to last me to Ambroi, but it would be nice to get some clear directions, or warnings up ahead."

Once in town, Oren will first look around for any word on the path to Ambroi, or rumor about the Keep itself. Following that, he'll check around for any games of cards or dice to fatten up his coin purse a little. If they exist, he'll stand to leave at losses of ten gold or gains of forty, or sunrise, whichever comes first.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 30, 2003)

_The town of Mertonian is a mixed-up jumble of simple buildings. There are few distinct streets other than the main highway, which neatly bisects it. There are lots of silos, warehouses, and offices for dealing with trade and business. All in all, the number of conventional buildings and businesses (such as inns, armorers, and general goods stores) are few in comparison, though they are indeed present. Another major presence are shipping companies, whose wagons currently lay idle in wait of the first harvest. Few of the buildings, including the grain silos, are much more than one story high.

Despite the air of prosperity and business, there are lots of guards to be seen on the streets. It appears that, with export trade  being the primary mover of the local economy, petty crime and theft is strongly kept in check. 
_

I have Oren's actions. Does anybody else have specific actions for the evening before I post results and move on to tomorrow?


----------



## Imerak (Jan 30, 2003)

Noting that he has enough food to last him another week, Foran walks straight to the nearest inn he can find.  After making sure it's okay to do so, he starts playing his pipes while laying a hat out in front of him for tips.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 30, 2003)

Kerith will try to find a feed store and purchase a couple of days' feed for Buttercup. If there's any money left, he'll go into the inn where Foran entered and order a meal, hitching Buttercup outside and bringing his pack in with him. If the group is determined to stay overnight in Mertonian, he'll try to contribute toward a share of a room, if he can't buy one himself.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 1, 2003)

OOC: see the discussion thread for some comments on my bookkeeping

Oren: You find out that the most direct route to Ambroi is indeed the road you have been folowing. It is four days away walking. There are some trade caravans traveling the road beteen the two communities, but the traffic is light this time of year. When you turn the conversation to gambling, the people you are talking to mention that Ambroi is a real gambling den, rumored to be controlled by organized crime. Not that they don't gamble here in Mertonian, but the game of choice here is dominoes. 
You can find no high-class gambling halls, so are resigned to join a domino game where the highest bet allowed is 5cp. Your skills make themselves known against the simple farmers, but you net only a profit of 50cp (about a month's salary for a field hand in these parts). Disgusted, you turn in much earlier than you had planned.

Foran: You locate an inn that looks like it might be frequented by travelers rather than the relatively poor locals. The innkeep gives you permission to set up and play, but warns that if you drive off the customers, it'll be your hide. Weary from your days travel, your performance is adiquate, but hardly your personal best. The more generous of the patrons donate a total of 5gp.

Kerith: You'll find that animal feed is 50% cheaper here than it is elsewhere. You eat (for 5cp) and listen to Foran get through a few songs.

All: A room large enough for you all will cost 5sp for the night and quarters/feed for the animals. Breakfast, they urge, is NOT included.

The night will pass uneventfully.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 1, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> *
> You can find no high-class gambling halls, so are resigned to join a domino game where the highest bet allowed is 5cp. Your skills make themselves known against the simple farmers, but you net only a profit of 50cp (about a month's salary for a field hand in these parts). Disgusted, you turn in much earlier than you had planned.*




Once it's clear that these aren't real land-owners -- and once he's made adequate winnings to feel proud of himself -- Oren will intentionally lose it all, go double or nothing, and throw the game again. Net loss five silver, which makes it an even gold spent once you factor in the night's stay.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 1, 2003)

Kerith claps politely when Foran is finished with his songs.  

Internally, he considers the economical price of things and the simple kindness of the folk of Mertonian, and wonders if this might not be an excellent place to bring his Mum, provided he could find work here.

Before retiring for the night, he checks on Buttercup. Not being a great handler of animals, like Norynth, he asks the ranger for any advice on how to make things easier for Buttercup. Assuming he gets any, Kerith will try his best to situate the mule comfortably in the stall (Dah always said, be good to what is yours, and they'll be good to you...), after which he'll sharpen his weapons in the common hall of the inn, so as not to disturb anyone who might be retiring earlier. When he's finished, he'll go to the room.

(Kerith stops to count his money, and is pleased to note that he is far from running out [almost 70 gold]. Perhaps he might invest in something masterwork, later...)

(edit: spelling)


----------



## garyh (Feb 1, 2003)

Grimbard drank ale at the inn and inquired the locals about if they'd seen any monsters this way.  Given that he's a gruff dwarf, answers are not likely to come, but he tried anyway, hoping for a certain answer by the look of him.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 1, 2003)

Grimbard: Despite your gruffness, you get good results from your inquiries. It seems that for years there has been a band of brigands operating on the highway between here and Ambroi, but since the end of the war they have been curbing their activities, doubtless fearful that the army will turn on them now. Also, and apparently unrelated, there have been strange howling sounds at night in the nearby wilderness. The locals do not recognize the howls, but say they are definately not those of a wolf or wolf-like creature.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2003)

Norynth considers the situation, and sighs as he pulls his single 'Rat Hole' Gold Coin from it's hiding place. Contributing to the room and buying a meal for himself and the Dogs (OoC:3-5 SP total sound OK?), the Ranger looks about the town, seeking a deal on a few new blankets for him and Gert (OoC:Titus inheirits Gert's when they get torn up, as he is much smaller). Otherwise, he will have a look at the Mule, making sure there are no stones caught under he Shoes, and showing the lad how to curry and comb her properly.


----------



## garyh (Feb 2, 2003)

_Interesting,_ Grimbard thought, _interesting... but not what I was hoping for._  He will relate what he's learned to the rest of the group when they all meet back up.

_OOC:  I'm content that he's not finding what he's looking for, don't worry!  The character wants what he wants, but the player realizes it won't always happen!   If all that makes sense...   _


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 2, 2003)

So are you ready to leave Mertonian or are there additional preparations you would like to make before departure?

OOC: gary, I think I know what Grimbard is looking for. We'll see if it comes up, shall we?


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

Unless there are any people around here that are known sorcerors with a reputation for helping others, Michelle will stick with the group, trying to find out some information with her good looks and then leaving when the group is ready.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 3, 2003)

Kerith wakes up the next morning, and goes down to make sure Buttercup is fed and groomed like Norynth taught him, then loaded with his things.

Kerith will follow the lead of the others in the party. Kerith is unaware of anything else in town that he can buy with his gold, and so is done shopping.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 3, 2003)

Norynth wakes, packing his gear up and preparing to leave the town. Norynth took Titus and Gert out to relieve themselves, where the barked excitedly,anxious to get back on the road.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 3, 2003)

Oren's as ready to go as anyone come morning. He seems eager to get to a large city: Wilderness and agricultural economies don't suit his far more urban tastes.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 3, 2003)

You depart in the morning.

_The countryside is densly farmed for the first dozen miles, but toward afternoon the settlements become fewer. As evening draws nigh, and you begin to set up your camp for the night, you begin to hear an eerie sort of screaming howling rise up in the distance to the north. It is answered by a similar call to the west, also seeming very far away. Your animals seem very nervous, but not yet really alarmed. The howls do not seem to be growing closer or further away, but as the minutes drag by, they increase in frequency until you are certain they are being produced by at least three different animals, perhaps more. The howls are like nothing you have ever heard before. _


----------



## dpdx (Feb 4, 2003)

Kerith makes sure he can see his fellow party members, and the mounts, turning an occasional eye toward Buttercup.

"The howls don't seem to be stopping. I wonder if they're predators, or prey..."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2003)

'Gods', Norynth thought to himself, 'that sounds like no Animal, but a tortured beast, some Aberration.'
Norynth made sure that Gert and Titus were close at hand 'Heel' his command to them.
Keeping his crossbow at the ready, the Ranger took Point, his eyes scanning for any sign of the Howlers.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 5, 2003)

_The howls continue through the night without significant pause. At times they draw nearer, but never close enough to warrent any action on your part. The noise is chilling at best, and terrifying at worst. The howls diminish and cease as dawn arrives. Your night was not comfortable, but it was not uncomfortable enough to affect you in any serious way.

In the morning, you strike camp and set out again. It is three more days to Ambroi._


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

Michelle stays near the middle of the group, not liking all that howling last night.
"I can't wait until we get there.. You think that noise will be back tonight?"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 6, 2003)

_Michelle's fears prove to be well-founded. That evening, as you set up camp, the unearthly howlings begin again. They sound closer than they did when they started the night before, and there seem to be more individual voices. As the evening wears on, you nervously go about your campside business. The noises seem centered on your camp, but are coming from all directions. During the middle watch, they seem to get suddenly and rapidly closer - then all at once they grow silent.

Your equine companions start to panic. The dogs start up some low growling barks and seem poised and ready for action.

You have just enough time to get up and get ready for trouble when you hear the noise of creatures rushing at your camp out of the darkness. _

OOC: I don't have my dice at work. I will post initiatives and a map later tonight when I get home.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 6, 2003)

Kerith will ready his crossbow, staying close to the group, and shoot at the first creature to appear.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 6, 2003)

As the animals begin to panic, Oren will attempt to climb up a tree and hide, between ten and twenty feet off the ground. He will bring his armor up with him, and put it on (carefully, so he has time to stop and stay still if he needs to keep out of view) if he has time. He'll toss a dagger down at the first hostile thing to come within thirty feet of him.

If he can't get up to a safer perch, he'll try to stick to the center of the group, ready to fight defensively with anything that approaches.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 6, 2003)

Michelle stands near the fire, and Magic Missiles the first beastie to attack.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 7, 2003)

*COMBAT BEGINS!*

Initiative:

22 Gerturde
19 Titus
16 Oren
15 Kerith
12 Michelle
11 Foran
10 _Unknown Assailants_
9 Norynth
6 Grimbard

battle map:

```
[color=white]
*                                                *
                               @
      1        @                        2

          @             @                @    @

                /                  \               
                                         @
3
                   N     t					
 @                              K
            @    g
                               G
                                        @
                         ^^        
           @        F           M
                                                                 
                          O
                      
                   p b
                              @                  @
        @
                \@                 /       @
                                                 5                 
                                                                  
                 4             @        @                         
                                                    
              
*                                                *
[/color]
```

* = corner of map (If my count is correct, the map is 50x30, or 250' wide x 150' high)
^^ = campfire
@ = tree

/   \    = limit of campfire's illumination

\   /     (Note that you cannot see reliably outside this radius unless you posess darkvision.)

G=Grimbard F=Foran N=Norynth M=Michelle O=Oren K=Kerith
t=Titus g=Gertrude b=Buttercup p=Pony
numbers represent monsters for clarity's sake (I attack monster #1, etc...)

OOC: I hope the map doesn't look too jumbled. You can locate monsters outside the firelight only approximately, but they are not attempting to be silent so you know roughly where they are. If you cannot see them, you cannot fire missiles reliably or use targeted magic. Grimbard, of course, has no problem. I am assuming your steeds (such as they are) are tied or hobbled for the night.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 7, 2003)

(awaiting Norynth, Grimbard, and Foran's actions before posting results. Wll assume they attack any beastie in range if they don't post. 24hour countdown begins now!)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 7, 2003)

Am I in a tree or not? (Not clear on how much time there was to prepare before the combat). If yes, actions as planned. If no, I'm going to try to hide behind Buttercup for cover against the dreaded Number Four.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 7, 2003)

(You have just woken up and gotten oriented on the situation. I assumed your post was going to apply to your first round of action. You should be able to reach the tree and climb during your turn, but it will be difficult to climb dragging your armor. Grimbard was on watch, so I assume he spent the time he had since noticing something was happening making sure you were all awake.)


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 8, 2003)

Round 1!

Gertrude: Guards Norynth.

Titus: Guards Norynth.

Oren: As soon as you realize you are under attack, you dash up the nearest tree (to the southeast). You don't have time to get your armor on, but figure that you won't need it in the tree anyway, hopefully.

Kerith: You ready an action to fire your crossbow at the first enemy you see within range.

Michelle: You ready an action to fire a magic missile at the first enemy you see within range.

Foran: You ready an action to fire your crossbow at the first enemy you see within range.

_Unknown Assailants_: Your opponents dash into view, heading straight towards their chosen targets. They look vaguely like big cats, but a bit like dogs too. The most salient feature at the moment is their sharp-looking teeth and claws.
As number 1 charges into view, Foran and Kerith's crossbows twang in unison. Foran's bolt flies true, striking the beast in the foreleg. A moment later, a magic missile from Michelle swerves unerringly around Norynth and slams into the creature, blasting out a small chunk of flesh. (Initiatives reset to 10, turns will occur in random order each round)

#1: Charges at Norynth, ignoring the pain of its wounds and tearing at him wildly with its teeth but not making damaging contact.
#2: Charges at Kerith, biting him in the arm and causing light damage.
#3: Goes for Gertrude, biting at the mastiff and failing to penetrate the dog's barding.
#4: Charges at Buttercup, biting the poor mule and leaving a long gash in her side.
#5: Charges at Michelle and tearing her with its teeth for very minor damage. This beast seems larger and tougher than the others.

Norynth: You attack the creature that is attacking you with your bastard sword, but you hit nothing but air.

Grimbard: You are faced with momentary indecision as the companions closest to you are both attacked and wounded. Then you decide to help Michelle because she looks so much more helpless than Kerith. You move up to and attack the thing, but your axe is untrue and misses.


----------



## garyh (Feb 8, 2003)

"By Moradin's Beard!"

_OOC:  Grimbard will continue attacking foe #5.  He'll move to the nearest foe once he defeats #5._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 8, 2003)

_(Oren will attempt to get as close to creature 5 as he can along the tree branches, attempting to be as covert as possible... If he can't get within twenty feet in the trees, he'll drop and move to flank with Grimbard, fighting defensively until the situation changes substantially.)_


----------



## dpdx (Feb 8, 2003)

Kerith will take a 5 ft. step back FIRST, drop his crossbow, and draw rapier.

[OOC: Can we get an updated map?]

{edited for player stupidity.}


----------



## Imerak (Feb 8, 2003)

Foran mutters a prayer to Fharlong and reloads his crossbow.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 8, 2003)

Michelle steps back to give Grimbard more room to swing.  "Thanks, Grim" She says as she summons up another bolt of fury, waiting a second to see how everyoen is faring. "Can you handle this one yourself?  The others are in trouble."

OOC: 5' step out of melee, Delay until I'm right after the last person.
Magic missile vs Foe #5 if Grimbard doesn't seem to be able to handle it easily, or vs the Foe of  whoever seems to need the most help (Probably Foe #4 if continues attacking Buttercup)


----------



## Uriel (Feb 8, 2003)

OoC:Terribly sorry, I have been very ill. In the future I will stagger to the comp and let you know, fever notwistanding.
I will continue to attack Beast #1 with my Sword,
directing Titus to attack the Creature fighting Gert.

As soon as it is killed (Dice Gods willing), I will move to the one attacking Gertrude as well.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 9, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *OoC:Terribly sorry, I have been very ill. In the future I will stagger to the comp and let you know, fever notwistanding. *




OOC: it's going around... My one-year-old son has been having a terrible time with the stomach flu this weekend. I'll post action results when I get a bit more time, as well as an updated map. Sorry!


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 12, 2003)

(OOC: Family not quite well yet, but asleep  )

ROUND 2!

Initiative:

22 Gerturde
19 Titus
16 Oren
12 Buttercup
10 Michelle
10 Kerith
10 Foran
10 _Unidentified Beasts With Big Teeth_
9 Norynth
6 Grimbard

battle map for beginning of round 2:

```
[color=white]
*                                                *
                               @
               @                         

          @             @                @    @

                /                  \               
                                         @
                   1
                   N     t      2	
 @                              K
            @   3g
                                
                                        @
                         ^^        
           @        F          GM
                                5                                 
                           
                      
                   p b
                     4        @<O                @
        @
                \@                 /       @
                                                                   
                                                                  
                               @        @                         
                                                    
              
*                                                *
[/color]
```

@<O = indicates character in the tree

G=Grimbard F=Foran N=Norynth M=Michelle O=Oren K=Kerith
t=Titus g=Gertrude b=Buttercup p=Pony
numbers represent monsters for clarity's sake (I attack monster #1, etc...)

--------------------------
Results of round 2:

Gertrude: attacks the beast attacking her, bit it dodges aside at the last moment, evading her.

Titus: Sees his master is in trouble and runs over to attack #1, but has no more luck than Gertrude did.

Oren: You climb along a tree branch, attempting stealth. You don't think you were heard. You manage to get within 15' of #5, directly to the south of it. Your branch is about 8' off the ground and is starting to get too thin to climb along any further. 

Buttercup: Lashes out at #4 with her hooves, but misses. She is tied for the night and cannot move.

Michelle: You take a 5' step back and pause to assess the situation before casting your spell (initiative reset to 5)

Kerith: You step back, gently drop your crossbow, and yank out your trusty rapier.

Foran: (You can load _and_ shoot your crossbow this round, if you don't move. I'll assume that's what you meant to do unless you state otherwise. Let's say you attack #5 since it's the toughest looking one and it's reasonably close) (firing into melee)You load and fire your crossbow at #5. Despite the rapid movement of the combat, your bolt flies true - as if Fharlong himself had set it upon the right path - and lodges lightly in the creature's left shoulder.

Enemies:
#1: Attacks Norynth with teeth and claws, hitting with the bite and one claw. Blood gushes from a deep wound in his belly, but he is still in fighting condition. Norynth is moderately wounded.
#2: steps toward Kerith and attacks him, hitting with both claws. Kerith is heavily wounded.
#3: attacks Gertrude, but the thick barding protects the animal.
#4: attacks Buttercup again, ignoring the mule's feeble attacks. The bite connects, ripping off a patch of skin. The mule is now lightly wounded. (OOC: mules get lots of hp! interesting...)
#5: attacks Grimbard, hitting him with one claw for minor damage. 

Norynth: You swing your bastard sword down on #1 in a tremendous overhead chop, slicing it almost in half. It goes down bleeding from the devistating wound. You quickly direct Titus to assist Gert.

Grimbard: Catching #5 offguard, you get in a severe slash with your Dwarven Axe. The thing still looks disturbingly healthy, though.

Michelle: You complete your turn by blasting #5 with a magic missile. A few splatters of fur and blood go flying off into the darkness as your energy missile makes contact.



Grimbard:


----------



## dpdx (Feb 12, 2003)

(We all set for round 3?  And did I miss with my crossbow bolt in Round 1?)

On his turn, Kerith will try to stab with the rapier at a vital area on #2, then use the rest of his movement to retreat toward the fire.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

Michelle swears VERY unladylike and moves carefully around the one attacking Grimbard, trying to flank it while staying out of its reach (Move 5' away from it and then circle at a distance, and close in from its side, making sure I don't move so long that I loose my attack), trying to get into flanknig position with Grimbard.
Michelle's now feeling rather drained and doesn't know how many more energy missiles she'll be able to fling, so she draws her silvered dagger as she moves, and strikes out at the beast once she's behind it.

OOC: I've got two 1st lvl spells left.

And damit.. My magic missile is my only offensive spell that'll work..
Charm Person and Daze (My other 'battle' spells) only work On Medium or smaller HUMANOIDS.. DAAARGH!

Think of it, I don't gain any 2nd lvl spells for 3 more lvls, and only 1 0-lvl and 1 1st lvl spell before then. oh well, the price I pay for being able to cast said spells over.. and over... and over...
I'll have to take Ray of Frost or Flare at lvl 2, and then learn Burning Hands or Hypnotism when I get to lvl 3... 
Well, I guess I now know my spell list for lvls 1, 2, and 3..


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2003)

Norynth Charges #3 on his next action, attacking with his Bastard Sword (using two hands).


----------



## garyh (Feb 12, 2003)

Grimbard attacks #5 again.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 12, 2003)

Oren tries to fling his dagger into the back of the beast (probably failing  ) then draws his next dagger. (If the first dagger hits, he will drop to the ground after drawing the weapon.)


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 15, 2003)

ROUND 3!

Initiative:

22 Gerturde
19 Titus
16 Oren
12 Buttercup
10 Kerith
10 Foran
10 _Unidentified Beasts With Big Teeth_
9 Norynth
6 Grimbard
5 Michelle

battle map for beginning of round 3:

```
[color=white]
*                                                *
                               @
               @                         

          @             @                @    @

                /                  \               
                                         @
                    t
                   N             	
 @                             2
            @   3g             K 
                                
                                        @
                         ^^      M
           @        F          G 
                                5                                 
                           
                               .<O
                   p b        .
                     4        @                  @
        @
                \@                 /       @
                                                                   
                                                                  
                               @        @                         
                                                    
              
*                                                *
[/color]
```

@<O = indicates character in the tree

G=Grimbard F=Foran N=Norynth M=Michelle O=Oren K=Kerith
t=Titus g=Gertrude b=Buttercup p=Pony
numbers represent monsters for clarity's sake (I attack monster #1, etc...)

--------------------------
Results of round 3:

Gertrude: bites ferociously at beastie #3, (critical hit!) tearing a huge chunk of flesh from the thing's neck. It teeters, but somehow manages to continue standing. Its howl of pain echos off the trees.

Titus: Heeds Norynth's command and charges the badly wounded #3, finishing Gert's work neatly and crunching the creature's exposed windpipe, killing it. The little terrier looks very proud of himself.

Oren: You hurl your dagger (into melee, sneak attack), but to your profound disapointment, the large beast steps aside at the last moment, still apparently unaware of your presence, and the dagger thunks neatly into the earth next to it. You draw your next dagger, hoping it still hasn't noticed you.

Buttercup: Starts to panic, eyes rolling madly. She lashes out again with her hooves at #4, and manages to pin the creature under her as she lands with her entire body weight. There is a sort of sickening _crunch_ as the monster's bones are crushed. It manages to survive the blow, but only barely.

Kerith: (yes, you missed in R1) You attack #2 with your rapier, but miss badly. You suffer a twinge of doubt about whether you're really ready for this whole _adventure_ thing, since all you ever seem to do is get beat up. You retreat back to the fire, but suffer an AoO. Luckily, your speed saves you and you make it to the fire safely. Perhaps it will be afraid of the blaze?

Foran: You see that Kerith is in trouble, and load and fire your crossbow at #2. The shot goes wide, though, and you hear it _thunk_ into a tree trunk somewhere beyond the firelight.

Big Bad Monsters: 
#1: dead
#2: Looks leerily at Kerith next to the fire, then decides to head for Michelle instead, and charges at her. Luckily, she hears it coming and turns in time to dodge its mouthful of teeth.
#3: dead
#4: whimpering in pain, the thing pulls its broken body off the ground and starts limping south out of the firelight.
#5: sees that its pack is not doing well, and growls in anger. Suddenly, it rises up to its full height, and performs a grotesque maneuver. The skin of its face seems to detach from the flesh beneath, revealing the muscle, bone, and tendon of its head. If that were not disturbing enough, it screams out the same high-pitched howl you have been hearing in the night. The combination of the two actions combines to supernatural effect, effecting the party as follows: 
Gertrude: unaffected
Titus: is _scared_ and turns to flee.
Oren: is _scared_ and cowers in the tree, feeling safe there.
Buttercup: is _scared_, and starts tugging at her ropes madly.
Pony: is _scared_, and starts tugging at his ropes as well.
Kerith: is _scared_, and turns to flee, but is not so unaware as to run into the fire.
Foran: is _scared_, and turns to flee.
Norynth: unaffected
Grimbard: is _scared_, and turns to flee.
Michelle:  is _scared_, and turns to flee.

OOC: I'm glad I didn't have them _all_ use their scare ability as they approached. That would have been bad.

Norynth: Seeing your pack kill #3, you go for the next best thing: #2. Charging to get there and still be able to attack, you manage to hit the thing for an amazing amound of damage. The critter cries out, but without the skin trick, it isn't really scary. 

Grimbard: you flee in magical terror, straight away from #5 as fast as you can. 

Michelle: you flee in magical terror, straight away from #5 as fast as you can, but with enough wit to dodge the inevitible attack from #2.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2003)

> The skin of its face seems to detach from the flesh beneath, revealing the muscle, bone, and tendon of its head.



OOC: Not to metagame or anything, but..
Oh! THAT'S what they are.  OK, no longer 'unidentified beasts with big teeth'
That picture in the MM is pretty accurate.. it popped into my head as soon as I saw the description above.

IC: Keeps running until she's no longer scared.
(How long?)

OOC: Good luck, Nornyth, you're on your own vs the 2 that are still attacking (Assuming they don't chase us)


----------



## dpdx (Feb 15, 2003)

(At least I'm not dead yet...)

Kerith will put the fire between him and any remaining beasts.


----------



## Imerak (Feb 15, 2003)

Foran bolts away, terror running through his brain and drowning out any rational thought.


----------



## garyh (Feb 15, 2003)

As soon as the fear wears off, Grimbard will charge back into the fray, en_rage_d at having been chased away by these mongrels.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2003)

ooc: Forgot to mention in last post...

IC: Michelle lets loose a bloodcurdling scream of horror as she runs. WHAT IN THE 278TH LAYER OF THE ABYSS WHERE THOSE THINGS?!?!?!?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 18, 2003)

Norynth Screams 'Gert!!! Attack!!!' directing her to #2, while charging #5.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 18, 2003)

ROUND 4!

Initiative:

22 Gerturde
19 Titus
16 Oren
12 Buttercup
10 Kerith
10 Foran
10 _Unidentified Beasts With Big Teeth_
9 Norynth
6 Grimbard
5 Michelle

battle map for beginning of round 4:

*Only two opponents remain fighting, vs two good guys. The map is a bit extraneous at this point, and it takes a while to update.*

--------------------------

Results of round 4:

All but Norynth and Gertrude: Flee for 3 rounds, take 3 rounds to return (back in round 9, can act in round 10)

Gertrude: The war dog charges and attacks #2 boldly, but fails to do any damage.

Big Bad Monsters: 
#1: dead
#2: Attacks Gertrude, hitting her for minor damage with its teeth.
#3: dead
#4: fled
#5: Charges up to and attacks Norynth, but misses by a long shot.

Norynth: You attack #5 and hit, causing significant damage. The large beast does not look well.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 18, 2003)

Pant Pant.. 'i hope I don't rip my clothes in these branches..' Scrape..Ow..

OOC: Well this combat should finish fast with only 1 PC.

Go Uriel go!! Ra Ra Ra!


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 18, 2003)

Oren scrambles slowly back across the branch, then climbs either down or up the trunk, to wherever seems safer.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 18, 2003)

Oren: Up seems safest, since the beasties don't look like they can climb.

Round 5!

Gertrude: attacks the creature facing her and rips open its throat, killing it. She then moves to help Norynth, flanking #5.

#2: dead

#5: attacks Norynth with claws and bite, hitting with one claw for minor damage.

Norynth: attacks #5 again, hitting for glancing damage. It is still standing.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 18, 2003)

*Still here!*

Kerith continues to run, his head full of horror, fear, and woe. "I've let me mates down... I hope they'll forgive me, if they still be alive..."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 19, 2003)

Round 6!

Gertrude: snaps at the enemy, but fails to do damage

#5: Bites Norynth deeply in the thigh. Norynth is now moderately wounded.

Norynth: You attack again, but can't seem to connect.


(and let's keep things moving along, shall we?)

Round 7!

Gertrude: bites the creature in the side, ripping out a hole. The thing falls to the ground, dying.

Combat Ends!


The rest of you will make it back to the gore-splattered campsite safely.

*Each of you gains 500xp!*


----------



## dpdx (Feb 19, 2003)

Kerith arrives back at camp, minutes later. "What were those things? They looked to me like some kind of demonic wolves!"

Walking over to where he fought, he picks up his crossbow where he left it. Checking it for fractures, he finds none, and restores it to the place on his belt that it hung from before.

Suddenly, a thought comes to him: "Buttercup!!" He runs over to where the mounts were tied up, and finds his mule, on the ground, wounded.

Exasperated and sad, he turns to the party: "Can anything be done for her?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 19, 2003)

Oren climbs out of the tree, dusting himself off somewhat sheepishly.

"Sorry for disappearing like that, but I had the feeling I was a little outmatched there, and I don't think suicide accomplishes much for the group."

He searches the ground for his lost dagger, looking over his companions for signs of injury.

"I'd think it a good idea to set up camp a bit more defensive-like in these woods, in case there are more of these things or worse. Maybe put up some walls, maybe try sleeping on higher ground... At least put some sharp sticks in the ground to keep things from charging in at us. Something, at least... Any suggestions?"

Oren looks about the group, going from one set of eyes to the next, waiting to see the spark of an idea.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 20, 2003)

"OK! That was just like TOTALLY gross!" Michelle says as she picks her way back into the camp.  "EW, can we do something about these bodies?  OR better yet get out of this god-forsaken place?"
She retrieves her silvered dagger that she had dropped in her haste to flee, and wipes off the dirt before sheathing it again.  "Please?"


----------



## Uriel (Feb 20, 2003)

Looking about for more of the strange Yowling Beasts, Norynth puts his blade through the throat of each left on the battlefield, making sure that they do not suffer. Though at odds, the Ranger had respect for Hunters, though these had chosen the wrong Prey this night. Checking little Titus, Norynth pats him on the head whispering soothing words into the ear of the little Terrier.
Norynth looks over his companions, then sees to his Dogs, paying close attention to Gert's wound.

OoCoes it look particularly bad? Pity you can't 'part-out' CLW potions,Hmmm...


----------



## dpdx (Feb 21, 2003)

Kerith, not being unconscious, will try to rest out the night. Looking over Buttercup, it looks like she will survive, too.

"It would sure be nice to have a Wand that does what these potions do," he surmises to no one in particular.

[Kerith will go along with the group regarding where they will stay for the night.]


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 21, 2003)

_Finding a reasonably sheltered area, you camp out the rest of the night, nervously listening for more howls. The creature that escaped does not return, though, and you hear nothing unusual during the night. You awake in the morning, somewhat the worse for the wear, but quite alive. 

More cautiously now, you continue your journey._


----------



## dpdx (Feb 21, 2003)

[XP? Heal results from rest?]

In the morning, having not slept that well, Kerith feeds himself and Buttercup, doing what he can to make himself and the mule comfortable, before packing up and setting out on the journey ahead.

"Perhaps there's a temple in Ambroi, where we could buy more potions or get healing spells cast..." he suggests to the group.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 21, 2003)

OOC: The xp was 500 - I edited it into the end of combat post, probably after you read it.
As for healing, Michelle is as good as  new, but Norynth, Kerith, and Buttercup will take another 4 or 5 days to heal properly. Grimbard will be well after one more night.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 21, 2003)

OOC: Hmmm... I was going over the battle... Foran, I show you as having a sling and slingstones, not a crossbow and bolts. Of course, it's a little late for me to be noticing such a thing...


----------



## Uriel (Feb 23, 2003)

Norynth speaks up 'Perhaps a rest is in order, as we do seem to be at less than optimal strength.'


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2003)

"A day more, perhaps... We shouldn't waste too much time out here." Michelle exlclaims "Maybe we can just move slowly?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 25, 2003)

"I think we ought continue on... Ambroi shouldn't be too far now, and I think the less time we spend in this area the safer we'll be. If you want to take the risk and assume we can find some healing potions there, might as well use our own now, or at least at the first sign of trouble, to be sure we all make it there alive. I'm not sure how you're all doing for coin, but that's never so hard to come across in a large city. Odd jobs and things, you know?"


----------



## Imerak (Feb 25, 2003)

Foran shakes his head.  "It would be a lot safer resting in the city.  Besides, if we rest now, we'd be sitting ducks for those...things."


----------



## dpdx (Feb 26, 2003)

Kerith pipes up from over by his mule. "That's fine with me, too."

Ever since the 'Incident', Kerith has stopped stuttering. Nothing like having the bejeezus scared out of you for real to get over a discomfort with speaking to others.

Kerith will make sure Buttercup is in shape to carry a load before leading him (for this leg of the journey, Kerith will spare the poor animal his own weight). Kerith will also save his last potion in favor of "walking it off" for the time being.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 26, 2003)

You decide to carry on in the morning towards Ambroi.

_The rest of the journey passes, thankfully, without significant incident. The terrain grows more hilly as you approach the coast, and when you are about a day from Ambroi, the terrain to the north ceases to be verdant woodland and fades to a dull mixture of gray brush and low grasses. As the terrain grows more hilly, with rocks and boulders prominant, you start to feel a little nervous, remembering the stories of bandits on this road. Thankfully, none appear.

You reach a place where there is a road leading north as well as east/west, and a dilapidated sign indicates that that road is the land route to Myrtolo Keep. There is little sign of traffic, past or present, on that road.

As you continue west, getting pretty much all the way healed in the process, you finally mount a hill and look down on the great port city of Ambroi. It is large, sprawling, and very noisy, smelly, and busy. It is the nexus for seafaring trade in the kingdom, and the largest port for a hundred miles in any direction. Exotic goods from all over are transported here for distribution and profit.

It is well known that the official authorities in Ambroi have little power, and the gangsters run the scene. The King doesn't mind as long as a semblance of order is maintained, and the gangsters have as much to gain from a profitable and safe city as anybody else. They have a reputation for nastiness if crossed, however.

The city is unwalled and the guards where the road enters give you little more than a glance as you ride into town. The city is filled with throngs of people of all descriptions and races, but the wealth of the city does not seem to have spread itself evenly. A large proportion of the inhabitants are the lowely, poor commoners you see everywhere._

OOC: To give you a better idea, I modeled Ambroi largely after Mos Eisley in Star Wars, just minus the desert theme and slaves.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 26, 2003)

Oren smiles as the group strolls into the threatening hustle of the city. "My kind of town."

He leans over to Foran: "Say, you wouldn't mind helping me try to work up some money for the road, would you? You can practically smell the wood-pulp: This looks like a card-playing town, and you don't get far in a card-playing town without an edge. Michelle's maybe better suited, but then women are always suspect... Come to think of it, maybe both of you..."

He stops suddenly, and turns to Kerith, the smirk of invention crawling slowly up his cheek.

"You know, I think I have a plan to test the seams on all our pockets. Anyone who's willing, I mean. First order of business: Find a room, and more importantly, a _bath_... Get out of these traveling clothes and into some more suitable attire."

Oren looks with one eye for piqued interests among the group, and with the other for old enemies among the rabble.

_Whatever happens, I hope no one wants to stay here long..._


----------



## Jemal (Feb 26, 2003)

Michelle smiles mischeiviously at Orens idea "I like the way you think, boy-o.  And I can't WAIT to get out of these clothes..." She stops for a moment "uh.. In private, of course." Michelle's smile never wavers as she looks around the city.
"I'm a bit low on money right now, we need some way to get money... I just wish we'ld have gotten attacked by something with MONEY."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 26, 2003)

You will have no trouble finding a good, clean inn. The prices are somewhat severe, though. For housing and stabling for your party it will be 10gp a day (or fraction thereof). You get the impression that Ambroi has little tolerance for those without money.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 26, 2003)

Kerith smiles back at Oren. "At last, something I know how to do... Sure, I'm up for it."

Kerith will chip in 2 gp to the group, for his and Buttercup's share of the fee. Kerith will clean up, too, if the group can find the facilities, if necessary, using his dagger to scrape the stubble that has accumulated on his face (DEX 17, so he better not cut himself...  ).


----------



## Imerak (Feb 26, 2003)

Foran smiles as they reach Ambroi.  He always did like the large cities.  Far better than the wilderness or small, dinky towns.  Everything moved with a kind of organized chaos.

Foran listens to Oren whisper to him, then whispers back "I could probably do that.  The bard has a perfect alibi in a tavern, after all."

When they reach the inn, Foran chips in two gold and goes to clean himself up.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 26, 2003)

Oren will get his own room, trying to seem unconnected to the rest of the party -- part of the plan, he makes it clear.

Once they have some privacy, Oren will pull aside Kerith and Foran -- and anyone else who's interested -- to lay out his plan in a hushed whisper.

"Okay, Kerith: What I'm thinking, your job is to play the hustler, but the hustler trying to play the naive kid. You go in there, maybe with Foran, find a good table to sit at, somewhere open, where we can run if we need to, and somewhere it won't be strange for Foran to be playing his pipes.

"You seem to have lost your stutter, well, if you can, get it back. It's okay if it's fake 'cause they're going to think it's fake anyway: You can afford to be suspicious, because you're going in there to lose. Don't try to play that up or anything, just let them suspect you a little, not so much they don't let you play, just enough that they keep an eye on you. And if you go there seeming totally out-of-place, _with_ someone no less, oh, they'll have their eye on you for sure.

"Now, a normal hustler will begin by losing a few hands, so it's perfect for you to be losing. Nothing big, just enough to keep up the image. They'll think you're trying to get their guard down, so they'll keep it up against you. Which is where I come in.

"I'm suave, I'm quick, I'm cocky: Just another gambler. I won't stand out at all from anyone else from the table, except in one way: I'll be winning. And I'll be winning because Foran isn't tipping off you like they think, he's tipping off me. If the atmosphere is right and we can do this musically, it'll be perfect, because then I don't even have to look at him -- just at the faces around the table. Which would probably be enough anyway, so Foran, don't trouble yourself too much trying to read things that you get caught, just try to pick up on things here and there. Just an edge.

"So I come in, start slow but just for a while, then hit a big lucky streak and take off while my luck's going strong. Maybe near the end I can lose to you big, then you guy's take off like you finally pulled off the big hustle, but since I'm the one who lost and I don't protest it's no big thing. Then I stick around, make a little more... Or whatever. We can work out the specifics, but first, are you in? Any suggestions?"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 26, 2003)

Keep discussing, this sort of plan should be ironed out well. In particular, you might want to work out a plan B if things go awry. (I don't normally suggest, but I'd hate for things to go _terribly_ wrong before you even get to the Keep).

(Why must my players always try something like this? In my RL game the characters staged a series of gladetorial combats between them, with the wizard roaming the crowd with a "tip hat." Not that I _mind_, mind you, it's just funny)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 27, 2003)

_(OOC -- Don't worry, I've accounted for a good many contingencies already -- hopefully the others can fill out any gaps I have. That post was just getting long, so I wanted to wrap it up as soon as I got the basic plan across.

BTW, see my post in the OOC thread.)_


----------



## dpdx (Feb 27, 2003)

Kerith replies: "Oh, I can gamble like normal, and I shouldn't have too much trouble losing. But still, I only have roughly 20 or so gold in my pocket, and I worry that it'll be gone before you can get in the game."

Kerith thinks for a while: "I wonder if this sort of subterfuge is worthy of the Crown's own representatives, though. Perhaps we should just play our opponents straight up instead?"

[Rather than prolong the discussion, Kerith will accede to the plan if the principals seem to agree, otherwise Kerith will gamble straight up. He doesn't want to draw undue attention to himself.]


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 27, 2003)

Very well. Let me see if I understand the setup. Kerith is at a table, trying to get locals to play [a misc card game]. Foran is sitting nearby, facing the game and the rest of the room, playing his pipes. Oren is going to join the game as if he were another local. Kerith is going not going to be cheating, or if he is, he'll be cheating to lose. Oren is going to play normally most of the time, except when Foran catches a glimpse of one of the local's cards. Then he will signal with his pipes in a predetermined code to let Oren know how to bet.

Right?


----------



## garyh (Feb 27, 2003)

Grimbard will stay at the inn while the others gamble, and he'll ask around about the usual sort of thing.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2003)

OoC:Norynth STILL has no money, isn't all that excited about cities (being an Outdoorsy, country sort of fellow) and has no experience at subterfuge of the nature described regarding the Card Game, so...

IC: Norynth will stay in whatever room invited, so long as his dogs are allowed to join him, otherwise, he is happy to stay outside of the city or in a more 'poor' area where the dogs won't be an issue.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

Michelle has no money, so she'll try to get in on the gambling scene somehow, though Planning stuff like this isn't her strong suit.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 27, 2003)

_(OOC -- Merak, got it exactly. Keep in mind that Kerith won't be out to lose big -- just to lose more than he's winning.)_

To Kerith: "20 gold should be plenty for a silver-ante spot... Maybe even a gold per ante, if you think you can stay afloat while still looking like you're losing. I still have eighty-some, so I can loan you some. Plus, if anyone wants to invest..."

"As far as being worthy of the Crown's representatives, well... Just look at it as an impromptu tax, in service of the greater good or some other thing. Besides, I think healing's our big concern, so it's more like an impromptu donation to the church."

At which point he pauses to think to himself: _And hopefully we can get a nice deal from the church, although I've never heard of that happening..._

"Anyway, some problems with this: First, somebody may have seen us coming into town together. Now, we can bite that before it gets off the ground, just call over to me as I pass, we play it off like we met on the way into town. That might put me under suspicion, but if I say something like 'ah, I pegged you for a hustler,' then it might seem like less of a plan. This is a risky proposition, so it would be good if you tried to find out if anyone had seen us on our way in, then your signal will just be calling out to me, 'hey, ah, Voorhas?' and make it look like you're really trying to remember."

Seeing Michelle's interest, he appends his plans.

"Michelle, would you feel horribly misappreciated sitting back behind Kerith and looking pretty? Go off to get drinks -- nothing hard, of course -- every now and then at real crucial points in the hand, they'll think you're reading cards for him, but again, it's just another layer of misdirection. Better, while you're up, be on the lookout for anyone at our table giving or picking up signs to anyone outside the table. If you do, come back, stare hard at them and give Kerith a kiss on the cheek: That way we weed out anyone who is cheating."

"Now, if anyone gives a signal to anyone who looks tough and mean, and that person stands up, then we need to bail. Hopefully while we're ahead. If we're caught unaware and surrounded, we try to talk our way out of it. Don't give up any earnings: That's an admission of guilt. There's really not much anyone can do to prove we're not on the up-and-up, so we at least have that... If it looks _really_ nasty, like we're-all-gonna-die nasty, I'll stick a dagger in someone and run for it... Chance is they'll chase me and forget all about you, especially since you've all been winning next to nothing. Probably suicide on my part, so don't expect me to do that on a whim. If one of you strikes the first blow, among us I mean, it doesn't work: All three of you have to run while I stay behind, with the money, which does nobody any good."

"But hopefully it doesn't get that far. Anyway, Foran, if you get taken off your pipes for some reason, don't worry. Just keep an eye out for us and be prepared to improvise if things go astray. We can play the game straight if we need to, especially with Michelle watching for less honorable players..."

"Everything good and clear? Anything I'm missing? Oh, where to stop... I say double our money. Right now, 100 gold in earnings... Though we might work out a signal to continue or stop if things are looking good when we get through. 100 gold won't go too far between the six of us, but it's something."

Oren looks around, awaiting agreement or disagreement.

"Oh, and Kerith, if you need a nice suit of clothes I have one you can borrow, if you think you can fake a little nobility, or fake like you're faking a little nobility. How tall would you say you are?"


----------



## Imerak (Feb 27, 2003)

Foran listens to the plan with interest.  Sounds good.  "Sound good.  I think I know a good piece that I could disguise the signals within.  Reasonably obscure too.  If something goes wrong, I don't reckon I'll be suspect.  Good thing too, because a bard fleeing in the middle of a performance is extremely suspicious."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 27, 2003)

"As for a signal to leave, I can handle that quite easily, if we'll not be in there longer than about an hour.  A simple spell of Prestidigitation will allow me to alert you in some obscure way if I notice anything amiss from my spot.  I should also be able to spot anyone trying to cheat, either magically or not. (Spellcraft/Bluff)" Michelle glances at the Bard. "And I'ld suggest you go in some time before us, maybe a half hour or so, and not leave till after us... Does that sound right?"


----------



## dpdx (Feb 28, 2003)

[Jeez, folks! You're putting an awful lot on a poor git with avg. INT and low WIS.  ]

Kerith listens uneasily, but intently to Oren. "I'll be watching people as much as I can, and I've never been very good at cards anyway, so I don't think it'll be much of a problem for me to lose some. And I think I can defend myself, if need be, unless they pull their faces back behind their heads and start howling..." At this, Kerith half laughs, half shudders.

At the suggestion that his clothes aren't nice enough to play cards in, Kerith frowns. "I'm a lousy bluffer, so I'd just look like a jester if I tried to wear such finery as you have on, Oren. It'll be enough for me to remember that we don't all know each other, I think, and I'd rather stick with that."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 28, 2003)

Once signals have been worked out specifically, Oren smiles, and begins shuffling through his backpack.

"Sounds good. Shall we get to it then? Foran, I'd suggest you be the one to pick the place... Somewhere crowded, so we'll be harder to chase if it comes to that. Somewhere people are playing cards not too far from the door, and so on. You sit near the door, and play your pipes: Hopefully it'll be easy to hear from the outside. Kerith, Michelle, you go after him, look like you're just strolling the town. Arm-in-arm like, if you're comfy with that: Fewer people will stare. Keep within sight of him if you can. I'll shadow you until I'm sure you've found a place, then give you about a quarter of an hour before coming in myself. Then, we'll see what happens."

As he says this, he continues getting dressed: Which is to say, he distributes his daggers across his body. One on his right hip, obvious, one in his left boot, somewhat concealed but still visible upon inspection, and one tied to his left wrist under billowing sleeves, barely visible at all.

"If there are no last-minute second-thoughts, let's move."

Oren will follow Kerith and Michelle upon their exit, staying back as far as possible. If he loses track of them, he will attempt to guess their path, listening at the doors of bars and inns for Foran's pipes.

_(OOC -- Oh, and I've already marked off 6 gp to cover the remainder of our stay in town... That puts me down to 80gp exactly. Plan is to leave the table after 100gp in profit, or 40gp in losses if that ends up happening, on my end.)_


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 28, 2003)

The plan works beautifully - up to a point. 

You locate a suitible common-room easily and set up your gambit. Foran plays his pipes, but (perhaps caused by the distraction of working in the tell-tunes) manages only a sub-average performance. Most of the clientelle are too busy with their own business too care too much, but he only collects a pair of measly coppers for his personal efforts.

The game starts up quickly, and Kerith's initial fear is that the table will fill up faster than Oren can join in, but luckly, there is still a space for the foppish young man to pull up a seat when he arrives. By that time, Kerith has been losing steadily against the experienced locals.

Even with his skill as a gambler, Oren has trouble holding his own against this crowd. The local gamblers quickly dismiss Michelle as a possible source of illicit information for Kerith, since he hasn't won a hand since he started. If not for the occasional tips from Foran's pipes, Oren would have barely been able to hold his own. It is nothing like the gambling scene in Fifechester.

After a fair amount of time, Oren racks up a neat profit of around 50 gold. A couple of the other gamblers have made a small profit as well, but the others lost money, including Kerith (who lost all but 2 gold). The game starts to break up with the normal have-to-leave excuses, and you're just starting to enjoy the glow of a modest success when, as the last local leaves the table, a darkly cloaked figure sits down next to Oren. You do not remember seeing him in the common room before this moment.

"A pretty scheme, boy," he speaks in a low rasp, audible to Kerith and Michelle, but nobody beyond the table, "You were allowed to continue it for your creativity, nothing more. But be aware that the Guild keeps sorcerers in its employ, and your mind is like an open book before our power. You are not a member of the Guild, and have been caught dabbling in its bailiwick." 

He pauses, to make sure you understand the seriousness of the situation.

"You will be forgiven this offense, little one, this time. This _once_. But your efforts will be taxed. Please hand over half your profits, as a tribute to our patron, Olidammara."

He waits motionless to see how you will react.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 28, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> *"You will be forgiven this offense, little one, this time. This once. But your efforts will be taxed. Please hand over half your profits, as a tribute to our patron, Olidammara."
> 
> He waits motionless to see how you will react. *




Oren grins -- genuinely amused.

"Well met, stranger -- and well played."

He looks to Kerith.

"How much are you down? 18 if my count is correct? That puts us up" -- he shuffles through -- "thirty-two."

He carefully divides up his stack, sliding sixteen gold to the hooded stranger, and eighteen back to Kerith.

"May Olidammara see this put to appropriate use."

Assuming there is no protest, he continues:

"Now, we won't be staying in town long, but should we or I ever return here, how might I get in touch with the Guild, to be sure that earnings are properly ordained?"

Any mind-reading will pick up that he's being pretty honest in his intentions. To which he adds: _Just in case this is a clever bluff, would you mind scratching the table?_

Also, for the mental record, he does consider putting a knife in this fellow's gut if he _doesn't_ scratch the table, but only for a moment -- sixteen gold isn't worth a life, even before considering the trouble it would cause.

_(OOC -- if the profit of 50 was taking Kerith's losses into consideration already, change the sixteens above to 25s, and remove some of the thinly-veiled tension.  )_


----------



## dpdx (Feb 28, 2003)

[Visibly relieved that by his count, there's another 47 gold, 8 silver, and 5 copper waiting for him back at the inn (just checked my sheet), Kerith is still fearless, maybe a little too much for a guy with 9 WIS.]

Kerith nods his assent at Oren's accurate count.

Standing, he smiles at the cowled man. "NO WONDER I didn't win a hand the entire game! You HAD to be reading my mind, too!"

At this point, Kerith will pocket 16 of the gold pieces that Oren slides across the table to him, and slide the remaining two across the table at the hooded man. "Your Guild runs a beautiful scam. Consider that a tithe."*

He turns to find Michelle, then glances back across the table. "Your Temple wouldn't sell potions, would they?"

[*Credit to Guilt Puppy for the line, taken from the great PbP game, A Game of Trust.]


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 28, 2003)

_He waves his hand over the gold on the table. When the coins should be coming into view again, they have vanished. It's difficult to tell if that was a slight of hand trick or real magic._

(to Oren)

(as the scratch-the-table thought is going on)"Do not think to test me, child. As for getting in touch with the Guild, well, those who cannot  find us on their own are undeserving of the privelege."

(to Kerith)

"Scam? I was not playing your game, though you are correct in assuming I am not limited to this particular form. Olidammara bring you wisdom."[/color]

_He rises to leave, and vanishes from view._


----------



## Jemal (Feb 28, 2003)

Michelle opens her mouth to speak but before she can say anything, the man has taken 18 pieces of their gold and left after numerous no-so-veiled threats.
"Hmmf.. @sshole." she says once he's gone.  "I don't know what guild he's talking about but we're obviously NOT a part of it, so why should WE pay dues for gambling?  Makes no sense if you ask me."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 28, 2003)

Hearing Michelle's remark: "I think we should leave now, before anyone else has the chance to say or think something else so risky."

On the way back to the inn, Oren keeps a bit of distance from the others -- just in case someone from the table should see them. Once back at the inn, he divides the sixteen up evenly between the four of them.

"Well, at least I made back what I overpaid for lodgings." He seems far from disappointed: In fact, rather giddy.

"Say, Michelle, you know any of that mind-reading stuff? Or how to stop it, or at least know it's happening? Really seems to kill the whole sport of it."


----------



## dpdx (Feb 28, 2003)

Kerith, figuring that he and Michelle have been "made" by the cowled man already, has no trouble walking at Michelle's side on the way back to the inn, impressions be damned.

Once at the inn, Kerith accepts his 5 gold. "With what I have left, that should get me a couple more healing potions. Say, I know nothing about Olidamarra. Is she a good goddess?"

Depending on whether night has fallen or not, Kerith will then take his money, seek out a temple, preferably of Pelor, and buy two more CLW potions, three if he has enough to pay or trade for them. If it seems too late to walk through the streets of an unfamiliar city at night, he'll wait until morning to do so.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 28, 2003)

Michelle thinks Kerith is bad at math b/c 16 divided four ways is FOUR each, not 5.  After explaining this and collecting her 4 pieces of gold, she responds to the question "I'm not exactly the most knowledgeable about mind reading, I didn't even know people could DO that!"


----------



## Imerak (Feb 28, 2003)

After finishing his performance, Foran joins the others at the inn and accepts his 4gp.

"Olidammarra?  God of rogues, if I'm not mistaken.  As for mind-reading, I've heard nothing of the sort either."


----------



## dpdx (Feb 28, 2003)

"Oh, begging your pardon!" Kerith gasps as he returns 1 gold to the collective pool. "I forgot all about how many of us there were!"

Looking at Foran, "I'm terribly sorry - I forgot all about you. Without you, I'm sure Oren would not have collected as much as he did."

"God of rogues, huh? I guess we're pretty ungodly up in Fifechester, then." Kerith permits himself to laugh a little at this.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 28, 2003)

"Can't say much about Olidamarra, except that he's not a she, and some folk like to blame him when they can't track their own hand."

He kicks off his shoes, preparing to lay down for a while.

"But since I _am_ keeping track of _our_ hand, I think it would be wise to set off tomorrow... Just get some rations and move, you know? We do have business to attend to, after all, and I get the feeling we're not nearly scoundrelous enough to last long in this town."

Pausing in case of dissent, he continues: "By the way, how far are we from that Keep at this point? Anyone remember?"


----------



## dpdx (Mar 1, 2003)

"From here? Well, my understanding was, five days if by land, three if by sea, and His Excellence recommends we go in by the sea entrance, so as to get the jump on anything that might be squatting there when we arrive."

Presuming the others are back at the inn, as well, Kerith will say the following:

"Norynth? Grimbard? Anyone? Since we're setting out at first light, would you like to accompany me to somewhere we could buy healing potions? I'd like to have as many as I can for when we arrive at the Keep, and since we seem to be setting out on the morrow at first light, I probably won't get another chance..."


[Do we have even a general layout of Ambroi available?]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 1, 2003)

"Uh, if we're heading in by Sea, then shouldn't we find out where the nearest, relatively cheap, place is to charter a boat?  Or are we going to continue walking?"  Michelle looks around as if she's the only one whos thought of it.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 1, 2003)

OOC: I don't have a detailed map of Ambroi drawn up yet, but there's nothing particularly fascinating about the layout. Lots of straight streets, getting more winding near the docks (on the west side), and lots of allys too. One major road leading out to the east. The temples are not organized in a particular area. As a matter of fact, nothing is really gathered into a particular area. The streets might be gridlike, but the city planners apparently never set up any zoning rules. It's a strange mix of order and chaos. 

You will have no trouble finding healing potions for regular price. The temple of Pelor here is rather empty, but the priests are as kindly as ever. They even apologize for having to charge for the potions, but they do have to eat, after all, and keep up the temple. While you're there, a kindly priest will cure you of any remaining damage


----------



## dpdx (Mar 1, 2003)

Kerith asks around, and finds the Temple of Pelor. Going within, he finds an acolyte, and says he would like to buy a CLW potion (with his current gold, he can only buy one).

Kerith now has another CLW potion (total: 2) and 17 gp and change left.

Before leaving, he will pray and then talk to the acolyte again, asking several things:
To be healed of his current injuries;
If it might be possible in the future (when Kerith can come up with enough in trade and coin) to buy a wand of minor healing;
And if, in the meantime (Kerith explains his group's mission), the acolyte or one of his brethren would consider accompanying him and his group to Myrtolo Keep.
Kerith will then return to the inn, check up on Buttercup, and converse with his comrades or retire if the night grows late.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 1, 2003)

Norynth will thank the Pelorian Priest for healing him (and Gert, if possible). Promising to Thank Pelor again at Dawn, the Ranger will retire for the evening.


----------



## Imerak (Mar 1, 2003)

By some stroke of luck, or Fharlong's will, Foran hasn't been injured so far.  He declines to go to the Temple of Pelor and instead goes towards the markets.  He buys 5 scrolls of parchment, a vial of ink, an inkpen, a hooded lantern, 10 pints of oil, and 3 day's trail rations.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 1, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *And if, in the meantime (Kerith explains his group's mission), the acolyte or one of his brethren would consider accompanying him and his group to Myrtolo Keep. *




_The acolyte is very interested when you mention your mission.

_ "Alas,"_ he says, _"My duties have placed me here. I am the only true cleric here - the others are simply priests. I must stay and train them, or they will never become clerics themselves. This hole of depravity,"_ He indicates the city, _"Has never been very receptive to the words of Pelor, but I must try. On the other hand, I have also been instructed to aid agents of the Crown. This is a real conundrum for me."

_ He pauses, lost in thought, then apparently reaches a decision, _"I will help you with gifts. As I mentioned, I depend on the sale of potions to feed my students and maintain the temple, so I implore you to one day return and compensate the temple for these items. My one real talent is potion-making, and I have a few saved up." 

_He opens an iron chest that sits against the wall,_ "Here are a few more potions of healing, some strength potions, and two potions that will _aid_ you in combat." _He hesitates, then hands them all over. You can see that his chest is now empty, though he tries to stand in front of it and close it quickly so you won't notice,_ 

"I'm afraid that's all I can do for you. No substitute for having a cleric along for the adventure, but I hope it will help."

You have gained:*
4 Potions of Cure Light Wounds
3 Potions of Bull's Strength
2 Potions of Aid*


----------



## dpdx (Mar 1, 2003)

Kerith is astonished by this tremendous act of kindness on the part of the cleric, and before leaving, finds the courage to speak from his heart.

"You have my word that I will return, good Sir.  I will of course compensate you justly for this tremendous gift, and hopefully, be able to also buy that wand I mentioned, if you have one available. Perhaps also, one of your priests will have become a cleric by the time I return, and may wish to accompany us. Failing that, once our mission is complete, I will also consider becoming a priest myself, despite my meager talents."

Kerith pauses to put the potions carefully in his pack, so they will not spill or break. Turning again to face the cleric, he bows, offers his hand in friendship and says, "Again, thank you. You may well have just ensured the success of our mission, and I swear on my devotion to the Shining One that the right people will know of your tremendous act, as long and as far as it is in my power to tell them."


----------



## Uriel (Mar 3, 2003)

Norynth, a pauper compared to most folk that he had met <as far as cash went>, feels a bit sheepish at such a great gift.
Smiling suddenly, he calls Gert up and addresses the Cleric 'Good father, we Abercrombies have raised Hounds and other Dogs of War for The Crown since before my Grandfather's Time, while I can do naught as far as recompense in coin, I do promise that when I once again return home and breed Gertrude here, the finest of my Dogs, the Crown will have to take third choice, for the First and Second picks of her first litter will be for your Temple, to ward against Evil as they have done for The Crown.'  
Feeling as if he finally had something to offer, and not sure if the Cleric knew what a Gift this was, since the Crown usually payed a generous price for the Dogs, Norynth smiles and bows to the Cleric, stepping back to join the group again.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 4, 2003)

_The priest nods acceptance of your promises, but you can tell he is not really sure you will return - despite your current sincerity. 
The little man is perhaps the truest follower of Pelor you have ever met - helping you selflessly with no real guarantee of reward or compensation. You realize in a moment that his superiors did not assign this man to this particular post lightly - they must honestly believe that a man as truly good as this is the only kind that can win worshippers in Ambroi. They may well be right._

You move on.

Are you visiting the docks now? Or are you waiting another day?


----------



## dpdx (Mar 4, 2003)

Kerith woke up in the morning refreshed and happy. After washing "ranger style" in the sink, and using the dagger to avoid an oncoming halfling haircut (business in the front, party in the back), he dressed, attached his weapons, and carried his pack to the lobby of the inn where his fellow questmates had gathered.

"Oi! Norynth and I went to the Temple of the Sun God last night, and I'm VERY glad we did. Here, these are for the party."

Kerith laid out the remainder of the potions he'd gotten from the cleric: 2 CLW, 1 Bull's Strength, and both of the Aid potions, keeping 1 plus the 1 CLW he bought, and a Bull's Strength, and giving a CLW and a Bull's Strength to Norynth for having his back for the journey.

"These two are Healing potions, that one there is a Strength potion, and these other two are potions designed to help you in Battle. I'll let you decide for yourselves who needs these most, but I'd suggest that Grimbard get at least one of the Battle ones."

"Norynth and I promised to compensate the cleric for the worth of these potions when we return from the Keep, so by taking a potion, it's only fair that you, too, share in the recompense of the Temple. I already paid 50 gold for one of the healing potions, and I think the others are worth that, too, so that puts me in for 100 gold to the Temple of Pelor in Ambroi. Norynth's already giving them first and second pick of Gertrude's first litter.

That cleric, by the way, is a TRUE Hero of the Realm. He fights the evil of this city day in, day out, with naught but scrap to show for it. I'm gonna love the look on his face when I bring in the haul I'm going to bring in for him. Gettin' me a wand of Healing, too!"

Kerith smiles at this thought.

"Oh. And if we come back and one of his priests has made Cleric, and wants to come, he'll come with us!"

"So, what else did you all do last night?"


----------



## Imerak (Mar 9, 2003)

If Foran was successful in buying what he wanted, he mutters something about buying a few things.  If the topic turns to going to the keep, Foran says "Well, it'd be quicker and probably safer by sea...but does anyone here know how to operate a boat?"

OOC:Where is everybody?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 9, 2003)

OOC: I was going to post the same thing. I guess we all had things to do over the weekend? Surely you're not sneaking out playing games with RL people, are you?

Foran: Yes, you had no problem buying what you wanted.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 10, 2003)

[Yep. My mom just got out of surgery, so I went down to visit her.]

Kerith will be ready to go to the docks (taking Buttercup) after everyone has taken what they wish of the remaining potions (Kerith will keep the remainder). If the group consensus is to go by sea (after having found a means of sea transport), Kerith will try to sell Buttercup and her saddlebags at the docks to an interested party before disembarking.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 10, 2003)

Kerith: You find a teamster willing to give you 1/2 market price for your mule and accesseries.

(Assuming you are looking into sea transport)

_The port is full of ships of all description, taking on and unloading cargo in what seems to you to be a random jumble of chaos. There are not many fishermen - you suppose they must operate in smaller villages up and down the shore. Mostly Ambroi focuses on Shipping and Recieving, and people of all descriptions man the myriad ships.

Despite all this, it is remarkably difficult to find transport along the coast North. Gossland, the kingdom in that direction, has little usable coastline and few goods, so most of the ships are bouds either South, to the States of Lan, or East, to the barbarian Isle of Xyliffika or the rarely-visited, mysterous lands beyond. They all have schedules to maintain, mouths to feed, and cargo to deliver. Few are willing to consider taking on random passangers.

Eventually, you find a grizzled old man, captain of a pathetic-looking garbage barge. He looks to be coming onto ninety years old, and commands a crew of only four pathetic-looking lads._

"Sure, I'll take ya,"_ he says in a salty rasp,_ "Name's Softswain. Sharl Softswain, and this is my mightly ship, the Money Lucky. I gotta go pretty far North to dump this trash here," He gestures at the immense, putrid mass of refuse in the middle of his barge, "Well, somebody's gotta do it, ya know? I been doin' it for well on fifty years now. If you dump it too close to the city they fine ya, and if you dump it near the fishin' villages, they shoot arrows at ya for ruinin' their fishin' waters. So I gotta go North. For _days_, if you'll believe it. 

Yeah, I seen Myrtolo Keep. Sometimes I go that far. Why ya goin' there, if ya don't mind me askin'? Just a pile of junk, now, ain't it?

Oh, it'll cost you, umm, twenty gold. Yeah, that's about right. Twenty."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 10, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> *"Sure, I'll take ya," he says in a salty rasp, "Name's Softswain. Sharl Softswain, and this is my mightly ship, the Money Lucky. I gotta go pretty far North to dump this trash here," He gestures at the immense, putrid mass of refuse in the middle of his barge, "Well, somebody's gotta do it, ya know? I been doin' it for well on fifty years now. If you dump it too close to the city they fine ya, and if you dump it near the fishin' villages, they shoot arrows at ya for ruinin' their fishin' waters. So I gotta go North. For days, if you'll believe it.
> 
> Yeah, I seen Myrtolo Keep. Sometimes I go that far. Why ya goin' there, if ya don't mind me askin'? Just a pile of junk, now, ain't it?
> 
> Oh, it'll cost you, umm, twenty gold. Yeah, that's about right. Twenty."  *




"We heard the Keep was lovely this time of year. Goblin-filled, but still _lovely._ It's a trip we've been wanting to take for years now! Taken forever to save up..."

Oren grins broadly, and looks a little surprised at the price.

"Twenty gold? Now, I can't say I know what a few nights' sleep next to a rotting pile of filth goes for in these parts, but where I'm from it would be five gold _at most_, for the six of us, and that would get you a pile of filth far bigger and smellier than yours, for a whole good week, _and_ you'd get to take some home with you, you know, for the memories." He pauses for a moment, holding his hands out in faux apology. "Now I mean no disrespect to your pile of filth, I mean it is very big and smelly and the biting insect count is *click-thumbs-up* top-notch, but really, I'd say twenty is still pretty steep."

"But I've seen how things are in these parts, and prices do go up in this kind of city, so let's say six gold, for the six of us. Sound good?"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 10, 2003)

"Goblin-infested! That's why I charge ya so much! It's _hazard_ pay, ya fool! 

I'll do it for it to 15! Not a copper lower, mind ya, a man can only undervalue his own skin _so much_."


----------



## dpdx (Mar 11, 2003)

"Smells like the neighborhood," Kerith remarks wrily.

With the proceeds from the sale of Buttercup (4 gp), the saddlebags (2 gold, 5 silver) and the remaining feed (barely 5 silver), plus what remains of his gains from the night before, Kerith can afford to pay his share, plus that of any others who may find themselves short.

Having found no takers on the remaining potions, Kerith keeps them secure in his bag, in the event someone may reconsider.

Kerith says softly to the others, out of earshot of the scowman, "I don't like Ambroi, and the Baron did say the sea route was best. Besides, if anyone is watching, they'd never suspect us coming up in a garbage barge."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

Michelle tears her eyes from the heap of rubbish long enough to whisper into Oren's ear "You've GOT to be kidding me.. Well, If we're travelling on this, I guess I'ld better pay my share right now." Stepping forward, she smiled charmingly at the old man. "Oh come now, I ASSURE you that we wouldn't be any inconvenience at all, AND You could drop us off an hours walk away.  How about it, I mean 1 piece of gold for each of my friends would be a fair price, wouldn't it?  And perhaps I won't need a bed of my own..." She glances back to the others as she walks around the captain, tracing her fingers along his shoulders and winking mischieviously to her companions.

OOC: Charm person - Will save DC 16, hiding it in my normal hand-movements and speaking manner, which is a skill Michelle has had to develop over time to keep herself alive.  Add in a +5 diplomacy check, and...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 11, 2003)

_He doesn't seem to notice you casting the spell._ (OOC: concentration and bluff/sense motive rolls)

"Um, whatever you say little lady," _You can tell it's been years since a woman touched him at all, let alone so gently,_ "Ya know lassie, ya look so much like my granddaughter, lost these twenty years to the war up north. Gods I miss her. Milana, her name was, and her eyes shone like the moon. She never had a chance to have a family, or be happy. Died when she was your own tender age." 

_He stops to wipe a tear from his eye._

 "I'm sorry I was going to gouge ya folks so much. It's just that barging don't pay well these days, and I gotta feed the lads. What say ya just agree to feed us for the trip up north, and we'll just leave gold out of it. Milana wouldn't want me takin' advantage of folks in need."


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

Michelle glances to her companions "I'm sure we could handle that, and perhaps a bit more.. You know, come to think of it, you look a bit like my grandfather... He died when I was young, though.. He was an adventurer, a great sorc..." She coughs, pretending the garbage has gotten to her "A great swordsman." She smiles at him, then back to her friends.  "What do you think, guys?"


----------



## dpdx (Mar 11, 2003)

Kerith will look up and down the dock, until he finds it: a "food" boat.

He will then walk down to the boat, and pester the workers until his questions are answered: "Hey, Mister! How hard is it to get that (indicating the food) out there?"

"Do you use a net?" 

"How much would one cost?" 

"Could I buy one offa ya?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 11, 2003)

"A genuinely fair deal! How many days would you say it was to the Keep, then? We've got barely but what with we feed ourselves..."

Once he finds out how many he'll need, Oren will buy rations enough for himself and one other person for that period of time -- stopping en route to lay a hand on Kerith's shoulder.

"Good idea, I'd say, but you might not put too much money on it... I can't imagine what fish in his right mind would go anywhere _near_ that barge. I'm still not sure how _we_ managed to convince ourselves."

He moves to continue, then turns back --

"Oh! And those potions you managed to talk up, you know if any of 'em are good for disease? I'm not so sure I trust that mound so much..."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 11, 2003)

"Oh, I'd say we could be there in three or four days, max."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 11, 2003)

Oren will pick up 12 days' rations, in that case (seeing as he is running rather low.) Assuming the old man hasn't changed his mind about the deal by the time we're ready to leave, he'll also insist on handing over a gold piece, to be fair.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 11, 2003)

Michelle departs on good terms with the old man, to buy some supplies of her own.  She'll get 5 loaves of bread, 6 days trail rations, 3 hunks of cheese, and 2 pieces of meat. (All carefully wrapped so as not to expose it to the filth.)   She then returns to the boat with her friends.

OOC: 
Spent the 4 GP I earned, so I'm broke again.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 11, 2003)

Kerith chuckles at Oren's remark, then pauses:

"Oren, Sir, what's a 'fish'?"

Confused, he still manages to think the better of trying to drag something onto the barge that he's never encountered before, and follows Oren and Michelle to buy some decent rations.

"Er, I'll have what the lady is having."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 12, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *"Oren, Sir, what's a 'fish'?"*




"Well, you take a bird, cut off it's wings, flatten its beak, remove its feathers, replace them with the scales of a reptile, tear off its legs and add little ridges, turn it's tail sideways and harden that, then flatten the hole thing sideways, pull the eyes back to the side of the head and make them bulge out a lot, cut some little slits into the sides of its throat, and throw it in water, and somehow it doesn't drown, then you would call it a fish."

Oren smiles to himself, trying to imagine what Kerith must be imagining.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 12, 2003)

Kerith, looking like he's been asked to materialize the components to Prismatic Wall by sheer force of will, struggles mightily to comprehend the description. For several seconds. Then several more. Finally, his eyes open.

"So, those things over there?" He points to a nearby boat, where fish are being unloaded to the dock.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 12, 2003)

Oren sighs heartily, patting Kerith on the back. "No, friend... Those are turkeys."


----------



## dpdx (Mar 12, 2003)

Kerith looks suspicious.

"OH! See, I thought those were fish, like you described, but you're telling me they're turkeys! Tell you what: let's ask those guys at the boat to decide who's right, and if it's me, I get to smack you across the face with one, and if it's you, you get to smack ME across the face with one!"

"And I get to do the asking!" Kerith, grinning, will try to tug Oren over to settle the bet.

[Moral and object lesson: decent INT, slightly indecent WIS may mean someone's fallen off the turnip truck, but it does not mean they've landed on their head. ]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 12, 2003)

"Sure thing!"

Oren will attempt to mouth to the fishermen "turkeys" as a response to his question, while flashing a shiny gold piece out of the corner of his pocket. Behind Kerith's back, of course.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 12, 2003)

The fisherman looks at the two of you as you approach, and listens to Oren's question with amusement. He holds up two fish in front of him, so that he can see them and you at the same time.

"I can see two fish, and two turkies," He announces, and turns back to his work.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 12, 2003)

Michelle comes up behind the two bird-brained fish-men and smacks them both on the back of the butt, letting her hands linger for a second as she sticks her head between them and speaks.
"There, now you can guess who won." She giggles and turns to walk back to the ship.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 12, 2003)

"Not fair!" Kerith yells, laughing. "I didn't get to ask the question!"

Kerith startles a little bit at the spanking, but after the sting dissipates, decides he likes it. Quickly, he composes himself, and carries his food back to the boat with the others.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 12, 2003)

OOC: I meant to say Kerith asked the question. Sorry. Were you going to phrase it a clever way? I'm sorry if I pre-empted you...


----------



## dpdx (Mar 12, 2003)

[OOC: It's not a big deal, but yeah, I was going to ask "How much for the FISH?" That way, any indication other than "these are not fish, these are turkeys" would have won the wager. But it's over now, and Kerith should know better than to try to win against Oren. Besides, Michelle goosed him! Yay!]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 13, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *"There, now you can guess who won." She giggles and turns to walk back to the ship. *




"The turkeyerman?" He guesses, pointing to the fisherman.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 13, 2003)

The garbage barge leaves in the morning. I hope I can assume you will all be aboard? (with luck we'll actually make it to the first dungeon soon!)


----------



## Uriel (Mar 14, 2003)

OoC:Merak, I hope you saw my OoC thread regarding my computer: It blew up/my new one isnt here yet/my posting has been almost non-existant (Jemal, I await your 'Ive seen that message in a lot of forums/we play in a lot of games together again). The new one will be here Monday hopefully.\

IC: Norynth makes it known that he would not mind a potion or two, especially those augmenting battle prowess, since he seems to be one of the heavier hitters.

For the rest of the stay in town, Norynth will do what he can to make sure that the leaving goes smoothly, helping the boat's owner where needed.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 14, 2003)

Kerith hands Norynth a potion of Aid, in addition to the CLW and Bull's Strength he already has.

"Not 'til the morning? Where do we stay the night, then?"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 15, 2003)

"Ya can stay on the scow! Try to keep the rats from gettin' on in the night, though."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 15, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> *"Ya can stay on the scow! Try to keep the rats from gettin' on in the night, though." *




"But I thought you wanted us to keep you fed!" Said with a smile -- the old man has no doubt already noticed the big bundle of food under his arm.

Oren offers to stay up and keep watch -- for rats and scoundrels both -- all night, provided he's let to sleep through the morning. During that time, he'll try to get acclimated to the smell as much as possible.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 16, 2003)

You spend the night kicking rats off the barge. You suspect largely that the task is futile, but you figure the fewer rats, the better.

In the morning, the barge departs to the north. It is propelled by the boys rapidly cranking a pully mechanism that is connected to some sort of underwater propulsion beyond your limited knowledge of seafaring. When two boys get tired, the other two start cranking while the first two rest, and so forth. Sharl Softswain spends his time steering the craft.

You quickly learn to stand on the upwind side of the barge to keep the worst of the stench out of your faces. The trip is not unbearable, and eventually becomes dull. The ocean is featureless, the fishing villages mangy, and the landscape bleak and hilly, with lots of cliffs and (you suspect) hidden coves.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 16, 2003)

Norynth keeps alert, his crossbow at the ready as the Scow makes it's way along the Coast.
Titus keeps himself busy chasing rats, while gert sleeps quite a lot.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 17, 2003)

Moving right along then.


After several uncomfortable days traveling north, you see the ruins of the surface fortifications of the Keep atop a seaside cliff several hundred feet tall. You can see no sign of activity from your angle.

From the little you heard from Trevor Idolspear, you manage to direct Sharl Softswain to the base of the cliff. The barge is ill suited for such intricate maneuvers, but the old captain manages. Eventually, you spot a slight depression where you can tell you will be able to disembark. 

A search reveals the faint outline of a secret door, though it is covered with slime and salt.

The barge, having fulfilled its purpose, moves slowly away and to the south.


----------



## Imerak (Mar 17, 2003)

Foran spends most of his time on the scow away from others, writing something on the parchment he bought.

When they arive at the keep, Foran is the first to step off.  "Now this, my friends." he says.  "Is where the real adventure starts."


----------



## Uriel (Mar 17, 2003)

Norynth tells gert and Titus to _Stay_ , then, moving with all Stealth that he can muster, the Ranger heads towards the door, his crossbow ready in case any nasties feel lucky today...


----------



## dpdx (Mar 18, 2003)

Kerith departs the scow third, making no particular effort to move stealthily (take 10 on Move Silently?), but not talking, either.

Once the secret door is indicated, he'll move up quietly and Listen at it, before checking for Traps.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 18, 2003)

(OOC -- How long did the journey take? 3 or 4 days? Makes a significant difference in rations.)

Oren waves casually to the boatman as he heads off, then turns his attention to the task on hand. Once the door is found, he takes to surveying the area for any watchpoints along the cliffside. Once Norynth takes his position, he taps on Grimbard's shoulder, speaking in a low voice.

"Perhaps you should take a position beside the door, in case something comes running out? I don't imagine anyone's sitting behind there just waiting to pounce, but you can't be too careful."

He personally tries to take a position to the side of the door, between fifteen and thirty feet away, hiding behind whatever loose rocks he can find as Kerith does his thing.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 18, 2003)

OOC: You can't take 10 on move silently, since there is a possible penalty for failure. Also remember moving silently is at 1/2 regular speed.

OOC: The journey took 3 days - rather, you have arrived mid-way through day #3.

Kerith: You listen at the door, but hear nothing. You find no traps. Your search does reveal the door-opening mechanism: a weathered lump of stone that can be depressed.

You take your positions outside the door. (OOC: I'm getting a visual of a SWAT team...)


----------



## dpdx (Mar 18, 2003)

[OOC: Oh, gawd, please don't say 'SWAT team' - my regular group uses that term for our regular door-busting routine and it drives me nuts... ]

Kerith looks back to make sure the others are all in position, and once so, presses the lump to open the door...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 18, 2003)

There is the muffled noise of well-hidden machinery. The door swings out with a squeak.

The passageway thus revealed is cold and damp. It seems that the tide occasionally lifts high enough to soak this level. There is a stench of stagnant seawater, but after the garbage barge, you are sure you can handle it. The walls are slimy, and the floor is worse. The passage extends for at least fourty feet from the opening - you can't quite make out the end.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 19, 2003)

Kerith retreats to the outside of the Keep long enough to light his hooded lantern. Looking at Grimbard, and smiling, he says softly, "It's all yours - go right ahead."


----------



## garyh (Mar 21, 2003)

Grimbard heads down the hallway, slowly, attempting to keep his balance while maintaining a sharp eye.

"It's a shame you need that lantern, lad.  Darkness could be helpful here" the dwarf said to Kerith.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 21, 2003)

Oren will stay right on top of Kerith's shadow as he enters the passage -- mainly to keep as much illuminated as possible.

In a hushed whisper: "Let me know the moment you spot the bones of the _last_ Heroes of the Crown. I'll need that moment to figure out who to pray to..."


----------



## dpdx (Mar 21, 2003)

Kerith closes the hood of the lantern in response to Grimbard. "It's slimy in there. I'll mute the light if it helps you, but I don't want to slip and crack my skull before we get out of that hallway - or afterwards, for that matter."

Kerith follows Grimbard slowly, with Oren at his back. "I'm not sure which bones will be those of the Heroes, but I'm almost sure there'll be more things important than praying, when the time comes...", he says to Oren just as softly. "I don't plan to die."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 21, 2003)

You only go a few feet into the passage before Grimbard can make out the end with his darkvision. 

The corridor terminates after about going east about seventy feet at a wooden door, halfway rotted from the moisture and hanging slantwise off of one hinge.

The floor is slimy but not dangerously so.

Beyond the door the passage can be seen to continue, but it turns to the northeast for twenty feet before reaching another door.

The section of diagonal hallway between the two doors has a normal wall on the left (NW), but on the right (SE) the wall is actually a row of rusty iron bars beyond which you can see a larger room. You cannot see more without going through the first decrepit door.

(OOC: Tell me if this makes sense. It was so simple to draw on the map)


----------



## dpdx (Mar 21, 2003)

[Makes sense to me.]

Kerith moves the hooded lantern to his off hand, and draws his rapier, just in case.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 22, 2003)

_(Makes sense, but one question: Is the seventy-foot passage leading North or East? In other words, does the bend go off to the right or left? In other words, can anything behind the iron bars see into the seventy-foot passage?)_


----------



## dpdx (Mar 22, 2003)

[_My understanding is it went off at a 45 degree angle, between North and East. If you're looking for a visual, Canada is sheer wall, the Eastern Seaboard is room, and the hallway goes from about Oklahoma to Maine._  ]


----------



## Imerak (Mar 22, 2003)

Foran follows Oren, gripping his sickle tightly in his right hand.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 22, 2003)

The original passage was heading east. It is conceivably possible for a creature in the barred-off room to be looking through the gaps in the broken door down the hallway. You do not immediately see such a creature, though.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 25, 2003)

Assuming you enter the short section of diagonal passage, since there is no other way to go.

You are in a 20' long corridor. The SE wall is constructed of bars and you can see into a room. The end of the hallway is another door, in better condition than the first. It is deteriorating, but not to the point that there are any holes in it. 

You can see that in the center of this short passage there is a portcullis, but it is currently up (neatly out of your way) and so totally rusted that you doubt that it will ever move again.

The bars are both rusty and slimy. The room on the other side would have been forty feet square, except that the passage you are in cuts through the NW corner of it. You can make out the remains of a table and chairs. There is a wheel mechanism on the south wall, but it looks too degenerated to be operable. There is a door on the east wall of the room.

You see no movement of any kind, save the dances of the shadows of the bars in the torchlight.

The silence is eerie, punctuated only by the occasional drip of water and your own soft breath.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 25, 2003)

Kerith pauses as he passes the room to the right side of the path.

"Well, friends, we have a choice..." Kerith begins softly. "...continue along the present path, or take a detour through that room." pointing to the door in the east wall.

"Me thought is this: the entry we just took was unknown to all but the greatest protectors of the realm, and the room we see before us looks like a jail cell, with a door within it, as if to house the most violent enemies of the Keep. Since we have not immediately been attacked, it is possible that the goblins and other denizens may either not have discovered this area, or are deliberately avoiding it."

"On the other hand, this room may lead to artifacts and other things of great benefit to our mission, and if we explored it first, it might greatly assist us."

"Perhaps I can see if the door is trapped, and even open it long enough to get a cursory glance at what lies beyond. If it shows no promise, we can return here, and continue along the original path. What say you?"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 25, 2003)

"If there's no goblins here, there's no harm in exploring it... If it leads to something important, then good... Although I doubt the builders of this place would leave anything important so close to an entrance..."

"While I know our mission here is to, well, slaughter them, I'm personally not looking forward to meeting them face-to-face... So my vote's to spend as much time as possible figuring this place out and finding what's here... It may help us out when we _do_ confront them, and it's certainly not likely to hurt."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 25, 2003)

You will have to get through the wall of bars to explore the room. I have not described this properly. The portcullis, if down, would have been blocking your way along the short passage that you are in - keeping you from entering the keep. Perhaps the mechanism in the barred-off room would have raised and lowered it when it was operable.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 25, 2003)

Michelle glances at the Warriors "So any ideas how to get through the wall of bars?"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 25, 2003)

No, no no! The porcullis is UP. It would have been blocking the passage if it was DOWN. Somebody on the other side of the bars would have had to activate the mechanism to lift the portcullis, had it been down, thus granting you access into the Keep. But it's UP so you don't have to worry about it.

There's no way into the barred-off room from here unless you bend/break the bars. You can head through the door at the end of the hall, though.


BTW, this took about 10 minutes to describe to my IRL group, so I'm not really that surprised at the misunderstanding.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 26, 2003)

Kerith took a look at the large thing that hovered above the hallway. As his brow furrowed in concern, he looked around for anything that might trigger it downward [Search check, for traps].

"Well, unless someone can bend metal, it looks like the decision is made for us. But watch this thing..." Kerith indicated the portcullis, "I don't know what the mechanism is for keeping it up there, so it might come down. Be ready to get out of the way if it does."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 26, 2003)

Kerith: You search carefully, but determine only that the portcullis seems to be untrapped. It is definately connected to the wheel device in the room. It was set to be up - it's not just up because it was rusted in place. If it wasn't rusted, it would still be up.

After Kerith proclaims the portcullis safe, I assume you proceed through the other door.

It opens on to a passage going straight north out of sight. After about fourty feet, there is a side passage to the west.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 26, 2003)

OOC: I'm going to try uploading a picture of what you've explored so far.

If the image is too big for your internet connection to load in a reasonable amount of time, let me know. From now on, you can have a picture whenever you want.

edit: ok, I gave up. I'll post a new message with the pic as an attachment.

Anybody know why the code {IMG}http://www.geocities.com/dm_merak/myrtolo9sofar1.bmp{/IMG}
wouldn't work (the {} are brackets, of course)


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 26, 2003)

hmmmm.... didn't work.

Let's see....

does it work if you click the link in the code in the post above?

(image is around 900k)

edit: no, it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 26, 2003)

trying an attachment. Shrunk the size to 140k. The text became unreadable. It reads: 
OUT
Portcullis (up)
Wheel Mechanism

in the appropriate places.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 26, 2003)

OoC:Woohoo!!! My new comp is up and running...


IC: Norynth will keep to the front of the group as we explore, ert and Titus to the left andright of me respectively.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 27, 2003)

(assuming you proceed to where you see the side passage branching off)

To the north the passage continues 50' and then turns east. At the 40th foot, there is another side passage to the west.

To your west you see a very short corridor leading into what was once some sort of storeroom. A set of dilapidated shelves stands against the far wall. The floor is absolutely covered with many layers of debris.

Grimbard, Oren, and Foran all believe they have heard some sort of faint movement from the storeroom, but no creatures can be seen.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 27, 2003)

Oren puts a hand up, motioning for the others to stop, and then be silent. He takes his time looking into the storeroom from outside, and then nudges Grimbard to go in and have a look.


----------



## Imerak (Mar 27, 2003)

Foran peeks his head into the storeroom, looking for anything suspicious.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 27, 2003)

Norynth motions for the Dogs to _stay_ , then inches forward behind Foran, his crossbow held at the ready.


OoC: MerakSpielman..Imerak..for a moment it was 'I, Merak'...and I thought our DM was playing a character as well.. Or is he? :O


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 28, 2003)

As Foran is poking his head around the corner and Norynth is edging forward, a swarm of monstrous centipedes erupts from the piles of trash. They seem hungry.

COMBAT BEGINS!

Initiative:

24 - Oren
20 - Kerith
16 - Titus
14 - Centipedes
9 - Foran
8 - Norynth
7 - Grimbard
6 - Michelle
4 - Gertrude

The storeroom is 40' (north-south) by 20' (east-west). The passage leading into it is only 10' long, and enters 20' from the southern edge of the room. You are all clustered around the entrance, and the centipedes are mostly up at the northern end of the room, 15 to 20 feet away.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 28, 2003)

[How big are we talking about? And roughly how many?]


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 28, 2003)

Colossal.

 J/K

These are small. There are six of them.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2003)

Titus will attack any that get near him.
Norynth will pop one with a crossbow bolt when his turn comes and yell for the dogs to _attack_ . Gert will do so when she gets a chance.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 29, 2003)

"EEEW!!!!!!!!!!!" Michelle squeals seeing the icky beasties.  "DIE!!!  EW DIE!!!" 

OOC: Magic missile at whichever has taken the most damage by the time she gets to fire it.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 29, 2003)

Kerith, with rapier and lantern in hand, rounds the corner of the room. Remembering his experiences with vermin in the city, he speaks a word of warning:

"Centipedes! Be careful, they are poisonous! If anyone else has a torch, now would be a good time to light it!"

Kerith will take a step back into the hallway, so as to constrict the centipedes into the doorway if they attack. Kerith will fight defensively, attempting to slash anything that is a threat to him, but otherwise, will not advance on the centipedes in the room.


----------



## Imerak (Mar 29, 2003)

"Thanks for that warning!" Foran shouts.  He flattens himself against a wall and shoots his crossbow at one of the insects.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 29, 2003)

First priority: Toss a dagger. Second priority: Get some distance from them (back down the hallway we came).


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 29, 2003)

Here's a battlemap.


(this is actually easier to me than trying to do the ASCII art maps)

You can just tell me the coordinates of where you want to go.

The yellow strips are shelves - they aren't really 5' thick - you can stand on those squares if you want to. The brown circle is what used to be a barrel. The diagonal hallway has been rendered with 90° lines so the whole "square" space thing works.

This is my guestimate about where you were when initiative was rolled. I'll be posting action results shortly, and give an updated map for the beginning of round 2.

garyh hasn't posted, buy I'm assuming Grimbard will try to get near the front. 

The dogs are in the back because they were told to stay.

Remember, you can freely move through a square that's occupied by an ally.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 29, 2003)

[Not showing up - mistyped URL?]


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2003)

OoC:I can't see the map either.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 30, 2003)

(all OOC) how odd. it showed up when I first put it there.

Retrying...


OK, I figured it out. Apparently it is agianst the "terms of service" at geocities to use your geocities site as a staging area for the up/downloading of files. If an individual file is accessed from another website more than a couple times, it shuts off access to that file. I'll just upload the map to ENworld. What a pain. Does anybody know what free websites DON'T have that restriction?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 30, 2003)

the map:


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 30, 2003)

Oren: You throw a dagger at Centipede #1, but it glances off of the tough chitinous shell. Then you back up into the main hallway (G6)

Kerith: You ready an action to attack any centipedes that come within reach.

Titus: Stay. Good dog.

Centipedes: 
c1: moves to c6 and attacks Foran, but he dodges easily.
c2: moves to c5 scuttling past Norynth, who gets a chance to swing at it, but he misses. It attacks Foran, managing to bite his ankle and inject poison into the wound. Foran is only slightly injured, but his muscles start to feel a bit stiff around the wound.
c3: moves to D4, where Kerith was ready to get a swing at it (initiative changes to 14). He misses, almost hitting the wall. It attacks Norynth, but he moves his foot aside and it misses.
c4: moves to C4, attacking Norynth. It misses as well.
c5: moves
c6: moves

Foran: fires his crossbow at c1, skewing its head to the floor where it lies twitching slightly. (if you want, you can assume you dropped the xbow and drew a melee weapon after firing this round. Or you can keep the crossbow out.)

Norynth: fires at c4, killing it (same option as Foran). you also command your dogs to attack.

Grimbard: moves to c6 is such a way as to avoid an AoO, and attacks c2. You axes converts the centipede to a smear on the floor with one powerful blow.

Michelle: Fires a magic missile at c3. You also make a kill.

Gertrude: moves to D4 and attacks c6, but the dog's teeth can't get through the thick shell of the bug.

End round 1!


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 30, 2003)

Beginning of Round 2 map:


----------



## MerakSpielman (Mar 30, 2003)

.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2003)

Michelle moves a bit closer(5'step), ready to throw a dagger at anything that's left.


----------



## dpdx (Mar 30, 2003)

[Fighting defensively: p. 124, PHB - minus 4 to all attacks, +2 dodge bonus to AC.]

Kerith, noticing that Foran got bit, will move to Foran's square, and try to push him back into the hallway, and continue to fight defensively.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Mar 30, 2003)

Move to A-6, throw dagger at c5.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2003)

Nrynth will fire at c5 if it lives on his action, otherwise, he will move 5' to get a shot at the other one. (Kneeling if needed, so as not to block someone else's shot. Gert will continue to attack, as will Titus when he gets up there.


----------



## Imerak (Mar 31, 2003)

Foran clutches his ankle.  "Well, I had to get hurt sooner or later," he mutters as he reloads his crossbow.  Not wanting to hit an ally, he holds his fire until a good shot becomes open.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 2, 2003)

Oren - You move in to A6 and throw a dagger at c5. You miss again.

Titus - The ferocious little dog attacks. He moves to C4 and attacks centepede #5, crushing it's head in his jaws. It is dead.

Centipedes - the remaining 'pede fearlessly attacks Titus, biting his right forleg for a mere scratch. You can't tell if the poison affected the dog.

Kerith - you pull Foran into the hallway. This is a move equivelent action, so you don't get to move and attack this round.

Foran - You ready an action to fire your crossbow if a clear shot opens up.

Norynth - you fire your crossbow at #6 (firing into melee). You just barely manage to hit the bug, killing it instantly.

COMBAT ENDS!

You each recieve *100 Experience Points.*


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 2, 2003)

Oren retrieves his daggers, kicking aside whatever foul matter may have piled on top of them, wipes them clean of not much, and rests them back in his belt.

"You know, I can't say I really like this place. What say you we _not_ take our time like I suggested earlier?"


----------



## dpdx (Apr 2, 2003)

After the last of the centipedes is dispatched, Kerith moves back to Foran, and examines the wound. "Can you walk? If you start to feel ill, use a healing potion before it gets too bad. We have no antidotes, I don't believe, so you'll have to fight off the infection yourself."

After glancing at Norynth to make sure his dogs are all right, Kerith moves to thoroughly examine the contents of the room (Take 20, search check), paying particular attention to books, if any, that are on the shelves.

"If we do, in fact, take our time, this might be a good room to stay in until we are rested."

[This is probably it until I come back, unless I can find a net.cafe (rooms only have jacks). You may begin auto-piloting Kerith, Merak.]


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 3, 2003)

As Kerith searches through the rubbish, you hear him shout in surprise. He pulls forth from a pile of junk a battered, small wooden crate. It is stamped with the symbol of Hieronious. The lid is gone, and you can see that the interior was segmented off into twelve compartments, each of which, at one point, contained a glass flask of water. All but three have broken, however.

Though the small bottles are dirty and dusty, the water within looks remarkibly pure.

Kerith finishes ransacking the room, but finds nothing else of interest.


----------



## Imerak (Apr 3, 2003)

Foran limps over to Kerith.  "Interesting...you think that's holy water or something?"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2003)

"Those were DISGUSTING!" Michelle grimaces as she looks at the splattered bugs.  "Can we like move on now?  We've got a mission here, to kick out all the badguys... and I REALLY don't like the smell of those things."  She holds her nose and moves closer to the way out, taking a breath when she gets away from them.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 4, 2003)

After the boat ride, Oren had done his best to forget about his sense of smell -- but all things considered, Michelle had the right idea.

"Holy or not, it looks special... Grab it and let's move on, sound good?"

Oren steps out into the hallway, taking a cursory glance back at the barred off room... Remembering the door on the east wall in that rooms, he begins searching the east wall of this hallway for any sign of a hidden passage, taking his time until the others are ready.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 4, 2003)

You don't find a secret door (I'm assuming you're searching while Kerith is searching the room).

The only clear way forward is to the north. There is another short passage to the west that looks like it leads into another storeroom. A little further to the north, the main hallway turns to the east.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2003)

Norynth will reward the DOgs with Jersey, knowing that they will not eat Centipede.
Re-cocking his crossbow, the ranger takes up Guard duty as the others Search for anything of note.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 7, 2003)

ok, so are you resting or continuing to explore?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 7, 2003)

Oren is all for continuing, but he's not going to talk anyone out of healing up a bit if they feel they need to.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2003)

Norynth feels fine to continue exploring.

OoC: And I fed them jerkey in my last post, not Jersey...yuck@that.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2003)

Michelle makes it clear that she would like to move on, at least one room to get away from the icky-dead-things.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 9, 2003)

The next room to the north is identical to the one with the centipedes - trash everywhere, damp, smelly, but with no bugs. Very soon after the short passage to this room the main passage turns east. You can see a couple more openings in that passage to the north that look like they lead to more storerooms.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2003)

Norynth wil move forward cautiously, dogs at his sides, crossbow in hand.

OoC: Move Silently and Spot/Listen as needed.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 11, 2003)

Oren follows Norynth closely, not wanting to be the first one into the next battle, but not wanting to _dally_, either.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 14, 2003)

OOC: Sorry I'm late... My Email Notification wasn't working. I didn't think anybody had posted...

Norynth: You cautiously enter the next storeroom. It is very much like the first, rubbish and all. You do not see or hear anything alarming.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 14, 2003)

*I'm back!*

Kerith will pocket the three vials of water, and move on to the next room. Once it seems safe, Kerith will also search the next room thoroughly (taking 20).

If combat seems apparent (judging from the looks of his companions), Kerith will draw his crossbow and wait for something to jump out instead.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 14, 2003)

Kerith: Your companions inform you that the next room is safe. You search it thoroughly. 
Just when you're giving up on finding anything interesting, you discover a folded piece of parchment tucked into a crack on the underside of one of the shelves. It is apparently undamaged, and is still sealed with a glob of red wax imprinted with a thumbprint (a common enough way of ensuring a sure seal when you lack a signet ring).


A couple more rooms and I'll post another "map so far."


----------



## dpdx (Apr 14, 2003)

Kerith will retrieve the parchment, open it, and read it to himself before reading it aloud, not wanting to bother the others with anything but important information.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 15, 2003)

Kerith: As you open the letter, a pressed and dried rose is revealed. 
The parchment reads:

_Dearest Tozan,
I fear the Captain suspects we have been meeting each other, and perhaps even has that meddlesome Steward watching me, so instead of lingering, I am leaving this note where I am certain you will find it.
I know that a serving maid cannot hope to marry a Valor Blade, but still I dare to hope. After this next sortie, we will speak further. If you love is as true as you profess, Pelor will grant us a solution.
I have been recieving letters from my family begging me to return home, safely away from the war, but I will not. I swear to you, my love, that I shall not leave these walls without you.
I hear the trumpets calling you to battle. I can only hope you manage to get this letter before you leave. You will survive, love. You *must* survive.

Eternal Love,
Mydoria_

It is dated eleven years ago, the year of the fall of Myrtolo Keep.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 15, 2003)

Kerith mumbles to himself, barely audible but just so: "Aw. I guess he didn't get it, then."

Looking back at the group, he says, "Nothing here but an old love letter that never got delivered. If anyone else wants to read it, they can."

He'll hand the letter to the first person to speak up.


----------



## Imerak (Apr 16, 2003)

Foran takes it out of kerith's hands and skims over it himself.  "Puts a bit of perspective on things, dosen't it?  This isn't just a castle we're marching around in, this was somebody's home."


----------



## Uriel (Apr 16, 2003)

Norynth reads the letter, feeling the despair that the young woman must have felt at her situation, then something _else_ 
tugs at his mind...he had heard Bard's Tales describing despairing people coming back as Ghosts, or as something _else._ 
Norynth passes the Letter back.

Giving the dogs another look-over, the ranger awaits the decisionof the others regarding what they should do.

'At the very least, we should offload our excess gear in one of these rooms, so as to foray into the Dungeon with a bit more ease.'


----------



## dpdx (Apr 16, 2003)

Kerith shows his agreement with Norynth's suggestion by unburdening his pack and stowing it on a shelf or table in the centipede-free room.

"This is probably as good a room as any," he says as he puts his weapons, crossbow bolts and one each of the CLW and Bull's Strength potions on his belt. [Kerith is now lightly encumbered.]

"So, shall we continue? We can always retreat back here when we're ready for healing and rest."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 17, 2003)

Ok, you stow your non essential gear.

The only real way to go from here is to follow the turn to the east. You can see that, after the turn, the hallway goes straight on out of sight - even darkvision. There is an opening to the north after about thirty feet.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 17, 2003)

OoC:Sounds good to me. I'd prefer to keep my hands free for my crossbow/bastard sword, but I'll take the lead.

IC: Norynth, after setting up a makeshift 'home', suggest the passage, exploring the passageway. If the others agree, Norynth will take the front, hopefully with a lantern bearer next to/behind him.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 17, 2003)

Michelle will walk right behind/beside Norynth with a torch/lantern, not really needing both of her hands to cast spells.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 18, 2003)

Oren follows, his hand rushing to his dagger at every odd shape made by the shadows, then returning with nary a sigh -- aside from this, his demeanour seems utterly unshaken, although his wry grin is for once absent.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 18, 2003)

OOC: Sorry about all the storerooms on this level... they honestly took very little time to get through in the IRL campaign. I have a habit of putting a few too many storerooms in my dungeons...

You follow the hallway east and reach the opening to the north. It is another short hallway opening into a storeroom(!). 

You hear noises in the room reminescent of the centipedes you fought in the first storeroom, but you see nothing. They must be hiding in the rubbish. It's impossible to tell how many of them there are.

As soon as you're aware of enemies, initiative is supposed to begin so...


COMBAT BEGINS!

ROUND ONE

Initiative: 

23 Kerith
22 Oren
19 Norynth
12 Foran
7 Michelle
7 Gertrude
5 Titus
3 Grimbard


I'll post a map as soon as enemies are visible... this storeroom is the same shape and size as the last two.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 18, 2003)

"Nerull's breath, I think I hear more of them!" Kerith draws his rapier and shield (setting down the lantern) and prepares to fight.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 18, 2003)

Norynth pulls his sword out of it's sheath, keeping his crossbow at the ready with hia other hand.
 Telling the Dogs to Guard in a low voice, Norynth prepares for more 'cleaning up'.


----------



## Imerak (Apr 19, 2003)

Still cautious from the last fight with oversized centipedes, Foran is going to draw his sickle and move to the back of the party.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 19, 2003)

Is there a door? If there is, I say we close it!

Otherwise, daggers out, stand near the back of the party, toss when there's a clear shot.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 21, 2003)

﻿There is no door.
I'm putting the radius of light sources on the combat map. I show Kerith and Michelle with lanterns, is that all?

Kerith: you set down your lantern, and ready your rapier and shield.

Oren: You ready your daggers and move to near the back.

Norynth: you ready your sword and keep your crossbow in your off hand. You order your dogs to Guard (you, I presume).

Foran: You ready your sickle and move towards the back.

Michelle: (autopilot) Readies an action to Magic Missile the first enemy she sees.

Gertrude: Hunkers down into attack stance, growling ominously at the nasty smells coming from the room.

Monsters: You hear vague scuttling noises from the room to the north.

Titus: Guards much like Gert.

Grimbard: (autopilot) Readies his Dwarven Waraxe and moves forward.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 21, 2003)

Kerith will move to E6, and get ready to attack anything that comes from the North.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 23, 2003)

Given the congestion in the hallway, and that Oren doesn't want to be on the front lines: Full Defense!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 23, 2003)

Norynth moves forward cautiously, whispering to Gertrude _Gert, Defend_ .<Defend him, that is>
Crossbow at the ready <hopefully with someone with a light moving forward as well>, Norynth advances to _E5_


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2003)

Michelle slowly moves forward with the others, staying slightly behind the front line and keeping the MM prepped for any creatures that survive the fighters assault.. (Delay until after Kerith+Norynth's readied actions go off, THEN fire at anything that's left)


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 28, 2003)

Round 2:

Kerith: You move to E6. (OOC: Can you ready an action if you have also moved that round? If so, you have a readied action to attack an enemy within reach)

Oren: You stay where you are and go Full Defense.

Norynth: You advance to E5, crossbow at the ready (that's in your off-hand, right?). You tell Gert to defend you.

Foran: (autopilot) You edge forward a little bit, trying to see what's going on.

Michelle: You move up a bit, carrying your lamp and with a Magic Missile ready.

Gertrude: Follows Norynth up the hallway.

Monsters: There is some more scuttling in the room, but you suspect the critters are keeping out of the light. Grimbard does not see anything with his darkvision yet.

Titus: Stays where he is, guarding the area.

Grimbard: (autopilot) Moves up to join the front ranks.

Map for end of Round 2:


----------



## Uriel (Apr 28, 2003)

OoC: Psst! Remember Gert's _Scent_ .
Norynth, thogh reluctant to just barge into the room, feels something bold is necessary.
Moving forward, Norynth attempts to get a bead on whatever is in the room.

<Norynth and gert move to E4 and F4 respectively, hoping that the lightbearers will move forward as well. Shoot at anything that moves, other than his fellow Party-Members, that is  >


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 28, 2003)

(gert has a pretty good idea where some foes are, yes. Why don't you ask her? )


----------



## dpdx (Apr 28, 2003)

[Since I moved 15', I'll attack on my own initiative, and not ready an action to swing.]

Kerith stands ready behind Norynth and Gert, alongside Grimbard. As he waits for the centipedes(?) to come forward, he calls behind him:

"Oren? Anyone? Someone bring my lantern up to the doorway, and shine it toward the room!"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Apr 28, 2003)

Oren moves next to Michelle, lantern in one hand, quickly drawing a dagger with his primary hand -- a little dramatically, just for show.

"If ever our glorious tales be retold, let none forget that it was I, Oren L'Zar, who heroically bore the lantern which shed light upon our victory against the nefarious _scuttling things!_" He holds the lantern high in the air, to emphasize his point -- and to improve visibility for the folks on the front line.


----------



## dpdx (Apr 28, 2003)

Kerith chuckles at Oren's gallows humor, and it relaxes him for the upcoming battle with the bugs.

"Don't worry, my courageous friend, we certainly shall! So tell me, does _rear echelon_ contain one n or two?"


----------



## Uriel (Apr 28, 2003)

Norynth moves cautiously forward again, ready to shoot any Centipedes that show themselves, as well as wondering at the tiny little voice inside that said to him 'Pity Gert can't talk, you could ask her where they were.
Norynth will pay particular attention to Gert's body language regarding anything near at hand, since they had hunted many times together prior to this.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2003)

michelle siles at the little joke and moves forward to keep with the advancing party, her lantern held high as well.  "And lets not forget the beautiful lady who assists you in your light-giving task." she spoke softly, still ready with her spell.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Apr 29, 2003)

Round 3!

Kerith: You ask somebody to bring up your lantern.

Oren: After your dramatic round of Full Defense, you somehow muster the courage to pick up the lantern and move to where you might actually get to glimpse some foes sometime during this battle.

Norynth: You take a cautious step forward. Pity you didn't teach Gert to _Point_. I assume you ready an action to attack if something rears it's ugly head within reach.

Foran: (autopilot) You step forward again and ready your xbow.

Michelle: As you move forward, some *Centipedes(!)* come into view! You see several of the same size you fought before, and one that is larger, perhaps as large as you are tall. They seem to have been shrinking back from the light, but are edging forward now that Norynth is in the room. You cast your MM on the larger one, dealing minor damage.

Norynth: Your readied action goes off, and you fire your crossbow at C1 (the large one), pegging it solidly for considerable damage. Your initiative has been changed to 7.

Gertrude: Moves up and readies an action to attack any 'pede that attacks Norynth.

Centipedes: scuttle in to attack those in the room. More become visible, totaling 6 small and 2 medium-sized ones.
c1: attacks Gert, but misses hopelessly
c2: attacks Norynth, but fails to even touch his armor.
c3: attacks Gert, managing to hit her for minor damage. Gert seems unaffected by the poison.
c4: attacks Norynth, missing.
c5: can't get in on the action yet.
c6: ditto.
C1: (badly injured) attacks Norynth, biting him for minor damage. Norynth feels a bit of his strength fading from his leg where he was bitten, but it's not too bad.
C2: can't reach a foe.

Gertrude: (readied action going off) as C1 attacks, Gert attacks it and misses. Her initiative has been changed to 6.

Titus: Guards, just in case you are attacked from behind.

Grimbard: (autopilot) moves up and attacks c2, but misses.

map for end of Round 3:


----------



## dpdx (Apr 29, 2003)

Kerith changes weapons to crossbow, as the field is a little too crowded to get a clear swing with the rapier. If there's time left in the round, he will actually load a bolt into it and fire on his next turn.


----------



## MerakSpielman (May 2, 2003)

OOC: I'm out of town until Sunday evening. If you haven't posted by then, you're doing default actions.


----------



## Uriel (May 3, 2003)

Norynth swings his Sword down in a single-handed attack at the Centipede, whie he yells 'Titus, attack!' pointing at whichever centipede is closest.


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2003)

Michelle pulls out a dagger and throws it at a wounded Centipede, holding the lantern up.


----------



## Imerak (May 3, 2003)

Foran, hanging in the back, shoots his crossow at the closest unwounded centipedes.


----------



## MerakSpielman (May 6, 2003)

Round 4!

Kerith: You switch to your crossbow and load it (two MEAs... doesn't seem unreasonable though)

Oren: (autopilot) Move to F7, dagger ready.

Foran: You m5' step to E7 and fire your crossbow at c3. You miss the centipede and hit Gertrude. Gert is now lightly wounded.

Michelle: You pull out a dagger and hurl it at C1, missing it and hitting Norynth, but you luckily fail to get through his armor.

Norynth: You swing at the wounded 'pede, killing it. You order Titus to attack.

Centipedes:
c1: attacks Gert, hitting her for minor damage. She seems to feel the poison this time.
c2: attacks Norynth, missing him.
c3: attacks Gert, hitting her for minor damage, but the poison doesn't affect her.
c4: attacks Norynth, missing him.
c5: can't reach anybody. Moves around aimlessly.
c6: moves and attacks Gert, hitting her for minor damage. She is again unaffected by the poison. Gert is now moderately wounded.
C1: just died.
C2: attacks Norynth, hitting him for minor damage (you feel that it could have done much worse) and trying to poison him, but he fights it off and is unaffected.

Gertrude: Attacks c3, killing it.

Titus: Jumps into action, moving to F3 and attacking C2, missing. C6 gets an AoO, and critically hits Titus for minor damage. (OOC: yeah. double one point of damage. Funny.) Titus seems weaker. C2 also gets an AoO, but misses.

Grimbard: (autopilot) Attacks c2, hitting it for massive damage and killing it.

map for end of Round 3:


----------



## dpdx (May 6, 2003)

Kerith winces as crossbow bolts fly into Norynth and his dog: "*OI!* Archers!? Please do not shoot the *party*!!"

Kerith will hold his fire until the centipedes do not benefit from cover. [Ready action until a shot opens up.]


----------



## Uriel (May 7, 2003)

Norynth moves over to attack the nearest Centipede that the dogs fight, thus allowing more of his companions to attack/move in.
<Either C1 or C6, preferably the one Titus is fighting.>


----------



## Imerak (May 8, 2003)

Foran blushes as his wayard bolt hits one of Nornyth's dogs.  He reloads his crossbow, but holds his fire.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 9, 2003)

"If you'll excuse my genius, perhaps we can draw _them_ through the narrow so that _their_ archers have to fire at each other?"

Oren steps back and away from the door five feet (to G8) to give the others room to move, keeping the lantern outstretched toward the door as much as possible, and altogether satisfied with the decision to hold on to his daggers.

(Edit: Full defense, by the way.)


----------



## MerakSpielman (May 12, 2003)

(OOC: Sorry I have been lax about updating.... Hellish week. Lost my job and all that.)

Round 5!

Kerith: You are waiting for a clear shot _ad infinitum_.

Oren: You move to G8.

Foran: You are also waiting for a good shot.

Michelle: (autopilot) You hold fire, concentrating on illuminating the battlefield.

Norynth: (Titus is attacking C2, the one in front of you) You attack C2, hitting it with a solid blow for enough damage to kill it.

Centipedes:
c1: Nibbles at Titus, who dodges aside easily.
c4: Nips at Norynth, but cannot penetrate his thick leather boots.
c5: Moves to attack Norynth, biting him for minor damage. Norynth feels the venom take hold and sap his strength.
c6: Bites Gertrude, but can't get through her barding.

Gertrude: bites at c6, crushing it's head in her jaws. It twitches for a moment, then lies still (dead).

Titus: Bites ferociously but futilely at c1.

Grimbard: (autopilot) Moves up and attacks c5 with a mighty blow that completely splatters the bug into ugly juices.

map for end of Round 5:


----------



## Uriel (May 12, 2003)

OoC:Merak, you posted that C1 had died a few posts back (2 maps back). So, I attack the other <c4>, if not, I'll attack c1, along with the Dogs.
IC: Norynth moves up, swinging at the nasty Centpedes, watching with prise as Titus and gert flank the Vermin. His Dogs were the best in the whole of the northlands, by the Gods!


----------



## dpdx (May 12, 2003)

Kerith will move into Gertrude's square, and fire at c1.

[OOC: I think c1 is different than C1, the capitalized version being one of the larger centipedes. That may account for the confusion.]


----------



## MerakSpielman (May 17, 2003)

Round 6!

Kerith: You move into Gert's square (Can you do that?) and fire at the nasty thing, hitting it and pinning its head to the floor (dead).

Oren: (autopilot) Ready an action to attack if opportunity knocks.

Foran: (autopilot) Still waiting for a good shot.

Michelle: (autopilot) Illuminating.

Norynth: You attack c4, killing it instantly.

COMBAT ENDS!

*You each gain 200 experience points!*


----------



## dpdx (May 17, 2003)

[I figure I can share a 5' square with a Small Animal, can't I? Besides, easiest way to remove Gert's cover from the 'pede was to move past Gert.

Sooo, if I'm not mistaken, haven't we leveled? If so, how you want to handle that?]

Kerith retrieves his crossbow bolt, wiping it off (some) on the body of the dead centipede. He then proceeds to [take 20] thoroughly search the room, especially for any clues such as the love letter.


----------



## MerakSpielman (May 17, 2003)

OOC: You may well have leveled. I'm just handing out the xp. I'm not adding it up. If you level, send me your revised character sheet so I can update my records. For simplicities sake, you are going to level instantly when you have enough xp.


----------



## dpdx (May 17, 2003)

[I counted: 1000 XP on the nose, for everybody! Will email you updated block.]


----------



## MerakSpielman (May 23, 2003)

Kerith: You ﻿throughly search the room, but find nothing of interest other than a single vial of ink.


----------



## dpdx (May 24, 2003)

Kerith feels slightly sturdier on his feet (perhaps as a result of that excellent shot, which ended the final centipede), and as a result, gains even more confidence to face the tasks ahead.

"Does anyone want this vial of ink?" Kerith asks the group, holding it up for their inspection. "Oren? Foran? Michelle? Anyone?"

Once someone takes it from him (or no one wants it, in which case he'll set it down), Kerith will look around to see if anyone needs medical attention. On a hunch, he'll stand ready with one of the vials of holy water to pour on the dogs' poisoned wounds.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (May 24, 2003)

Oren shrugs. "I'll take it if no one wants it... I've been thinking of taking up poetry, I hear that it impresses the elven ladies..." A grin and a long blink of imagination pass over his face, then he turns and chuckles.


----------



## Imerak (May 24, 2003)

"I suppose I'll take it." Foran shrugs, distracted  by something.


----------



## Uriel (May 24, 2003)

Following the Combat, Norynth will attend to his Dogs, seeing to any wounds (Heal Check).
If needed, Norynth will use his precious Healing Potion.

OoC:Yes, his Dogs really do mean more to him than his own wounds).

Hopefully, the Cleric may have some chance at healing any Wounds on gertrude or Titus prior to Norynth actually needing to expend his Potion.

The Ranger will securte the perimeter regardless, cocking his crossbow again, keeping an eye out for more Centipedes.


----------



## dpdx (May 26, 2003)

[OOC: Wrong game, bro. Remember, we only have Liquid Cleric. ]

Kerith hands the ink to Oren.

"Perhaps rest will improve their condition, Norynth. If they want to drink some of this water..." Kerith indicates the vials of water, which he doesn't know are Holy, "They're welcome to. But we don't have any centipede antidote that I'm aware of, and unless there's a spell or something that can help, even our Healing potions are just delaying the inevitable..."

"In any case, I was going to go back outside for a minute just to see if it was nighttime."


----------



## MerakSpielman (May 26, 2003)

OOC: Your characters would probably be aware that being poisoned is only a temporary condition and that any lost strength can be recovered with time.


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2003)

OOC: lvled up sending character.

IC: 
[size="-2"]"ELVISH ladies?  nobody ever reads poetry to me.."[/size] Michelle mutters quietly to herself as the others talk.


----------



## MerakSpielman (May 27, 2003)

Kerith: You grab one of the lanterns and run back to see what time it is. It is coming on late evening, and you are stunned by the sight of the sun setting in the west over the Aquemere. You rejoin your companions a few minutes later.


----------



## Uriel (May 27, 2003)

OoC:My mistake..Liquid Cleric Hehe...
I'll clean the Dogs' wounds then, as best I can. As well, my Character is on my 'still-being-repaired' computer. If you can send me Norynth, I can Level him and send him back. bluehead69@yahoo.com


----------



## Imerak (May 28, 2003)

"Hold on a minute, I think something's coming to me," Foran says.  A practically inaudible singing escapes his lips, and Gert's wounds begin to close.

(We may not have clerics, but we have a bard who can now cure light.)


----------



## dpdx (May 29, 2003)

(Sweet!)

Kerith returns with his lantern to the rest of the group: "Well, it's nightfall, so shall we get ourselves some rest? By the way, you would not believe the sunsets out there. So colorful, so beautiful... Hey, that empty room looked like a decent place to sleep, unless you want to sleep outside..."


----------



## MerakSpielman (May 29, 2003)

Assuming you rest, you will be undisturbed though the night.

Gert was the most badly injured of you, but Foran and a night of sleep restore her. The rest of you are healed by the night's sleep, though Norynth still feels a tad weaker than usual, and he senses that Titus isn't quite recovered from the venom yet either.

50' further east down the hallway will be another passage north. Ten feet beyond it is a passage south.

OOC: Check discussion thread please.


----------



## garyh (May 29, 2003)

"Killing bugs was _not_ why I signed up for this," Grimbard muttered.

"Where to now?" asked the previously very silent dwarf.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 4, 2003)

Kerith wakes up a refreshed man. Going back outside, he splashes in a bit of the water at the edge to clean up. Rejoining the others, he arrives in time to overhear Grimbard's wry comment.

"I suspect that by the time we have regained this Keep, we will long for the days when _all_ we had to face were centipedes..."


----------



## Uriel (Jun 4, 2003)

OoCroviding we ge some rest)

IC:Norynth wakes, checking on the Dogs' wounds, as well as testing his strength to see if he is still under any debilitating effects.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2003)

(I vote for the resting, btw)
IC: 
Waking up, Michelle yawns and stretches.  "Well, why don't we just get on with it and clean out whatever's around?"


----------



## Uriel (Jun 10, 2003)

Norynth is ready to continue after a rest as well.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jun 15, 2003)

Oren stretches his joints, removing his leather momentarily to let his torso breathe a little.

"Hear hear, Michelle. Let's get on with it -- the sooner we're done here, the sooner a body can get to a proper bed. I wasn't born with a silver spoon, but I wasn't born with no spoon at all either, you know?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2003)

"Let me tell you a little something about Silver spoons" Michelle says, leaning a bit closer in a conspiratorial "they taste like tin." she says, giggling as she waits for the rest to ready themselves.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 15, 2003)

Presuming you return to where you left off, your choices were a passage north, a passage south right after it, or straight on down the passage.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 15, 2003)

[YAY! We're back!]

Kerith, never the one to let a room go unlooted, will stop at the first door to the north, looking expectantly at his comrades.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 16, 2003)

Norynth moves to kerith's flank, crossbow at the ready. Nearby, Gert sniffs at the door and little Titus stays behind Norynth, with 'Guard' as his command.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 16, 2003)

The short passage north from the main hallway opens quickly into yet another small store room, as dilapidated as the others. There is nothing hostile in this room.

You can see that the upcoming passage south from the main hallway will, in fact, terminate in a solid-looking door after about ten feet.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 16, 2003)

Kerith will search thoroughly the north store room. [taking 20]


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 18, 2003)

Kerith: You find nothing of interest.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2003)

Michelle follows around rather bored, muttering about 'stupid bugs'.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 18, 2003)

Norynth keeps wary, not letting the monotony catch him unawares.Following Kerith's lead, the Ranger motions Gert ahead and gestures at Kerith telling her _Guard_ . Titus stays at Norynth's side, _Guarding_ as well.


----------



## Imerak (Jun 18, 2003)

Foran is going along with the rest of the group, sickle at the ready.  "Well that room was boring," he remarks.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 18, 2003)

"Hmm. Empty."

Kerith about faces and continues down the corridor. He notices that Gert is following him, so he reaches down to pet the dog. "Hi, there! Such a good girl..."

Coming to the door from the south hallway, before touching the door, Kerith begins to think. Smacking his forehead, he checks the door for traps before attempting to open it.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 18, 2003)

You reach the place where there is a short passage south ending at a solid door. The passage you are following continues east another 40', and Grimbard can make out with his darkvision that it branches south at that point.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 22, 2003)

Norynth speaks up 'Shall we check this Door? What say you all?' 
Titus sits down, yawning.

Gert keeps close to Kerith, suffering the head pats and keeping her eyes wary.


----------



## Imerak (Jun 29, 2003)

Foran shrugs.  "Yes, the door sounds good.  It has just as much chance to lead us where we want to go as not, and a door looks more like it lead into another area than just a passageway."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 29, 2003)

Approaching the door, you can see that it was designed to fit very tightly against the frame, but now the wood has swelled with moisture and the door and frame have practivally fused into a single unit. It may be possible to open it, but it is clear that it will take more than simply turning the handle and pushing.
There is no lock.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 30, 2003)

Kerith will stand around for a minute.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 30, 2003)

Kerith will brace himself against the door, and push (Strength check?)


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 30, 2003)

Kerith: It gives a bit, but doesn't open. You feel that if you worked hard enough at it you could break it open, but it would probably be very noisy.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2003)

"Why don't some of you big guys work together?  Get some testosterone flowing and break that door down!"  Michelle says from back down the corridor.


----------



## dpdx (Jun 30, 2003)

"Oh, I don't know, Michelle... Perhaps because it would announce our presence to any creatures in the room?" Kerith arches an eyebrow at the sorceress.

Kerith reaches into his thieve's tools for anything that might loosen a hinge, or shave a bit of wood off a door jamb.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jun 30, 2003)

OOC: You're gonna make me figure out a Disable Device DC for a stuck door aren't ya? 

Kerith: You think you might be able to open the door more quietly, but it could take a long time and would essentially be whittling away at the edges.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

Norynth chews on some jerkey, awaiting Kerith's work...


----------



## dpdx (Jul 1, 2003)

[Well, not necessarily. But neither worms, nor orcs, nor moistened wood, shall stay the noble rogue from the completion of his appointed rounds...]

"Anybody got a torch? If we can dry this door out a little bit, it might open without much effort. Otherwise, I can have a go at the hinges..." Kerith smiles, holding up a screwdriver.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 6, 2003)

You begin to quietly work on the door. After about fifteen minutes, you are able to lift it away and set it aside. 

During this time, those of you standing guard will hear some faint noises like those created by the centepedes you have already fought. You do not think they are heading this way, but it is hard to tell how far away or in which direction they lurk.

When the door is removed, you see a ten foot passage leading up to a second, identical door.

It is stuck as well, but seems even more moist and rotten than the first. It will take less time and effort to remove, though it won't come out in one nice neat piece.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 6, 2003)

Norynth awaits Kerith's word, knowing that his is the mastery in dealing with such things. 

<Advance with sword, beside kerith, Titus at my side, Gert still on 'guard' for Kerith.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 7, 2003)

Kerith rolls his eyes after trying the door, once again going to work on the hinges with his tools.

"What about that torch? We got one?" he says softly to the rest of the group. "This one's even worse than the one before. Get ready for centipedes..."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 7, 2003)

It becomes clear that it will take more than a single torch to dry out the door. Instead of being cold and damp, it is now warm and damp in one spot.

However, this door is much easier to dismantle than the first. After a few minutes of work, it practically collapses under its own weight.

You are hit with a draft of extremely moist air as the room beyond is revealed. It is about 50 feet square and you are entering from the center of the north wall. A similar door is set in the center of the south wall, but the bottom half of it has already rotted away, leaving the top half precariously hanging from one hinge. Two heavy pillars support the ceiling and the tumbled remains of several rotten tables and other unidentifiable pieces of furniture litter the floor. Moisture drips from the ceiling and forms pools on the floor in several places.

The most notable feature of the room is the vegitable life. Every exposed surface is covered with mold or algae. The majority of the floor is covered with a small forest of fungi, some reaching several feet tall. It is impossible to tell right away if there are centipedes hiding anywhere in the room.

Norynth easily spots several species of edible mushroom - enough to feed the entire party for weeks if required.


----------



## Imerak (Jul 12, 2003)

Grasping his sickle, Foran cautiously steps into the fungi-covered room.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 12, 2003)

"Oi, careful, there. I've heard stories about myconids..." Kerith says as he watches Foran go into the room.

Kerith will then draw his rapier and follow Foran into the room.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 15, 2003)

Moving cautiously, Norynth enters, Titus sniffing amongst the mushrooms for any sign of danger.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 15, 2003)

Michelle waits till the rest have entered, then steps in gingerly behind them, slightly disgusted at all the fungus.  "Yuk, don't badguys have any pride?  I mean they go to all the trouble of having a dank, dark dungeon and don't even bother cleaning it.  Hmmph."  She smiles jokingly at the others.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 15, 2003)

"Myconids? Are those like, some kind of land turkey?"

Oren's body language seems ready for a fight with Michelle for "last one in" rights, but only briefly... He plods in before her, being as careful as possible not to step in something unpleasant.

"Here's hoping there's enough loot by when we're done to get us all some new boots..."


----------



## dpdx (Jul 15, 2003)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> *"Myconids? Are those like, some kind of land turkey?"*



Kerith turns to Oren, with a smirk on his face. "Don't even start..."

Kerith peeks around the room, taking a few cautious steps among the assorted fungal detritus.

"Myconids are like a mushroom that attacks; they emit spores that make you pass out, and they multiply like crazy."

Perfectly content to let others do the searching in this room, Kerith goes back outside the doorway, into the main hall. "So unless anybody's terribly hungry, or there's goblins, what say we move on?"


----------



## Uriel (Jul 15, 2003)

Norynth moves further in a bit, looking for any other doors.
Checking the dimensions of the room for addition to his Map, the anger seems content to leave as suggested.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 16, 2003)

Norynth: The only other door out of the room is the damaged one to the south.

(roll a spot check. Hmmm.... Roll initiative!)

You are surprised! As Norynth is poking around, he notices a glimmer of purple among the various fungi in a huge mass next to him. Before he can react, it strikes out at him!

COMBAT BEGINS!

Initiative:

25 Norynth
23 Oren
20 Michelle
19 Titus
15 Violet Fungus
11 Kerith
7 Grimbard
5 Foran
3 Gertrude

Surprise Round!

The Violet Fungus attacks Norynth with a tentacle, missing him by a hair.

With an angry growl, Titus and Gertrude leap up to defend their master.

Map for Round 1:


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 16, 2003)

map:


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 16, 2003)

blast! It's not working.... Too big maybe? Take 3:


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 16, 2003)

This is driving me nuts!
Map:


----------



## Uriel (Jul 16, 2003)

OoC:I save them on Low resolution vefore posting them here on ENWorld. I hope that that helps.

Norynth will take a mighty two-handed swing with his Bastard Sword in an attempt to cleave the Fungus in twain.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 16, 2003)

"Hextor's Corpse! What's going on?"

Kerith, with rapier already out to check the group's six, marches back into the room to find out why Norynth is swinging his sword. Upon seeing the fungus, he will step forward to perforate it.


----------



## Imerak (Jul 16, 2003)

If no one is between Foran and the fungus, Foran shoots at it with his crossbow.  Otherwise, he moves towards it and attacks with his sickle.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 16, 2003)

The only places you can't go are the pillars.

Map:


----------



## Uriel (Jul 16, 2003)

Hack!Hack!Hack!

Bite!Bite!Bite!
bite!bite!bite!
(Titus is smaller...)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 16, 2003)

'hmmm' ing, Michelle moves forward (To I5), both to get the torch closer, and to get a better shot, and fires a ray of frost at the plant... This plant probably wouldn't like being frozen.  Too bad she didn't know any fire spells, she thought to herself... she had the torch though, and if they couldn't take care of it, well... she had acid, too.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 17, 2003)

Round One

Norynth: You attack the Violet Fungus, hitting it for significant damage, but it is still active.

Oren: (autopilot) You move to the corner to get a better shot and throw a dagger at the Fungus, hitting it for minor damage. It is now badly wounded.

Michelle: You move and cast Ray of Frost at the Fungus, missing it.

Titus: Steps up and attacks, hitting for minor damage. It manages to remain alive.

Violet Fungus: Swings at Norynth with four tentacles, hitting with all of them. Norynth is so badly hurt that he falls unconscious. His last sensation is that of an insidious poison working its way thorough his veins, sapping the strength and vitality from his very bones.

Kerith: You approach the Fungus, but can't quite get to it this round.

Grimbard: (Autopilot) Approaches and attacks the Fungus, killing it!

COMBAT ENDS!

*You each recieve 150 xp!*


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 17, 2003)

Oren heads wearily over to the fungus, trying to retrieve and clean his dagger. "Kerith, ye master of myconids, are these things poisonous? Should I be touching this?" He holds up his dagger, questioningly.


----------



## dpdx (Jul 17, 2003)

Kerith sees Norynth fall, and hears nothing.

As fast as he can, he runs over to Norynth, sheathing his weapon, and removes a healing potion from Norynth's bag, opening the ranger's mouth to pour it in.

"Foran, Michelle, this man's likely been poisoned! Can either of you cast anything to remove or neutralize it?"

As he's trying to help Norynth, Kerith glances over to Oren. "I'm sorry, did you ask me something?"


----------



## Imerak (Jul 17, 2003)

"I've heard stories of myconids too, and I don't think this was one," Foran says.  "They're usually peaceful creatures, and they never leave their colonies.  Besides, I don't think they have tentacles."

To Kerith, he says "I can't do anything for poison , at least not yet."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jul 17, 2003)

The healing potion restores Norynth to consciousness, but you all watch helplessly as the poison wracks his body. He gets very weak and frail, but does not die. He looks like a simple breeze could knock him over.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 17, 2003)

Michelle shakes her head slowly.  "I'm not a preist, I don't have spells to heal people."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 17, 2003)

Finally grasping the situation -- _gads, we're mortal?_, he repeats his question, changing it a little. "The poison, does it need to hit the bloodstream to be effective? Could it seep into the tongue, or hurt you if swallowed in some amount?"

"Kerith," he seems to be wracking his memory just slightly, "put pressure around the wounds... Like you trying to make your foot fall asleep, it makes the poison fall asleep."

He begins to kneel, then stops.

"Someone else suck... I've only tried this once before, and she... I've only tried this once before."


----------



## dpdx (Jul 17, 2003)

"I'm not sure, Oren. I wouldn't risk it."

Kerith then follows Oren's advice, and begins to put pressure on the wounds. Taking out his waterskin, while he's pressing one wound, he's trying to rinse out another.

He'll leave the sucking to someone else, but not before adding, "Remember, do not ingest it."

He looks back down at Norynth, now conscious. "You need to fight this." Kerith gives him some water to possibly help dilute the fungus in his system.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 31, 2003)

_(Just posting, as I don't think I've mentioned it here -- I always miss one thread, it seems -- that I'll be gone from tomorrow to the 14th. Autopilot Oren til then, or whatever works best in any case.)_


----------



## MerakSpielman (Aug 8, 2003)

OOC: Sorry for the absence guys. I've been... distracted. I'm back now.

Kerith: You attempt to treat the wounds 

(Aid another action from Oren) (I already rolled the secondary damage, but I'll re-do it to reflect your actions)

Your healing attempts seem to prevent some of Norynth's ongoing strength and constitution loss, but he's still in bad shape.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 9, 2003)

OoC:Er, glad to have you back Mr. DM. I'm not sure if I still have one but <Ill check>...
IC:Norynth sputters to his friends 'My potion, Healing in satchel...'


----------



## dpdx (Aug 9, 2003)

Kerith rummages through Norynth's satchel for the potion: "You can't keep sucking these away, you're going to eventually run out. You've GOT to fight this poison."

Unstoppering it, he pours it down Norynth's throat.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Aug 11, 2003)

The potion cures most of Norynth's wounds. Only time or appropriate magic will restore his attributes.

Sooooo.....

What do you do now?


----------



## Uriel (Aug 12, 2003)

Norynth climbs to his feet, wanting to rest and sleep for a bit, but willing to go on in the exploration. Looking to the southern doors, Norynth says 'Let us see what lies beyond those, friends.'


----------



## MerakSpielman (Aug 13, 2003)

Beyond the ruined south door is a short hallway terminating at another door, also badly deteriorated. This second door opens into an east-west passage.


----------



## dpdx (Aug 14, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Looking to the southern doors, Norynth says 'Let us see what lies beyond those, friends.' *



Kerith replies as if he had recently stepped in poo: "Oi, let us instead see you resemble something living before we soldier on, aright?"

Rolling his eyes, he helps Norynth up, and back the way they came. "Reckon we've secured a good section of castle, why not take advantage of some extra rest? Anyway, if we do go, someone's going to have to help keep this one in the back until he can fight again..."


----------



## Imerak (Aug 17, 2003)

Foran shrugs.  "I dunnno.  I mean, do the goblins know we're here?  I don't think so.  If we press on further we could alert them right, and they'd follow us back here, and we'd never get any rest.  Still, it seems like a bit of a disappointment just to spend all this time getting here and then resting for days.  We might not have enough rations if we do.  I'm inclined to press on, but that's just me."


----------



## Uriel (Aug 18, 2003)

Norynth listens to the wisdom of his friend, nodding that a rest might be good, after all.

OoC:Er, Im wounded and poisoned, I'd just as soon be hale when the goblins kill me


----------



## Jemal (Aug 25, 2003)

"We should rest at least for the night." Michelle speaks up as she moves over to Norynth.

"He looks like he wouldn't make it very far tonight anyways, we're all tired... Well at least you all LOOK tired, and I'm not feeling the best either.  Oh I can still work some magic if needed, but I'ld rather we all be in better condition, don't you think so?" She looks around at everyone, finishing up looking at Foran as she continues.  "A single day shouldn't hurt our provisions much, and once we start encountering goblins, I'm sure THEY have food somewhere."


----------



## dpdx (Sep 5, 2003)

Kerith packs up his things and helps prop Norynth up with a shoulder. "Okay, then - how far back? Last empty room? Keep the door shut? Or where we slept last night?"


----------



## Uriel (Sep 5, 2003)

'I think the room where we slept earlier would be best.'


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 5, 2003)

OOC: See discussion thread.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 18, 2003)

[back at the Temple of Pelor, after the acolyte gifts Norinth and Kerith with the potions]

"There is, however, a young travelling cleric who arrived just a few days ago, and has been staying with us here at the temple.  I've asked him to stay and help around here, but he has declined.  He says he must see the world, and spread the blessings of Pelor where he can.  Which, I suppose, is why he came here, to Ambroi.  Ah! let me speak to him.  If he agrees to join you, I will send him out."

A few minutes later, a fit, well built young man appears.  He is deeply tanned, unlike the other priests you have seen here, and you notice he wears scale mail under his yellow priests robes.  There is something exotic about him, as if he had seen much in his short years.  

"Greetings, friends.  I am Xendangalis.  I will join you on your noble mission, and help the good citizens of Silleria return safely to Myrtolo Keep.  With Pelor's blessing, we are sure to succeed!"  They agree to meet at the docks tomorrow.

When they arrive the next day, Xendangalis is sitting on a vacant spot of the docks, sitting cross-legged and meditating, his face tilted up slightly to the sun.  He rises as the party approaches him.  He greets all of them warmly.  You notice he's ready to go, with weapons on his belt, pack, travelling cloak, and shield slung over his shoulder.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 18, 2003)

Xendengalis starts to heal Norynth's wounds (1d8 +3 each, until he's at 4 under max or less).

Friends, we have not encountered any goblins yet, and have only battled unthinking vermin.  Surely these creatures can't be placed here by the goblins!  They must have wandered in on their own, attracted to the vile dark of this desolate place.  I believe the goblins don't even know we're here.  Come friends, let us retreat from the keep and have our rest outside.  I think it would be safer, and since we are near the sea, Norynth may be able to catch some fish for us to eat, and preserve our rations, which we are running low on.  It would be a welcome break from this darkness.  We can enjoy the green grass and singing birds, who, like us, are the beneficiaries of Pelor's grace.  Plus, I'd like to scout out the place, get the lay of the land, and see what other entrances there might be to this keep.  What say you all?


----------



## silentspace (Sep 18, 2003)

ooc: testing color


----------



## silentspace (Sep 18, 2003)

one more time


----------



## dpdx (Sep 18, 2003)

"Yeah, I washed out there this morning, and it was nice. Let me get me pack out of the other room..." Kerith begins to help Norynth toward that way, then stops, and turns back toward the group.

"Wait. Did anybody notice any ports on that side? I'd hate for the current residents of the Keep to see us or anything."


----------



## silentspace (Sep 18, 2003)

Nods at Kerith

If I recall correctly, we could barely see the keep from where we came in, it was several hundred feet above us.  I don't want to underestimate the goblins, but I think we'd be very safe there.  They'd need a spyglass and guards specifically watching down the cliffs to spot us.  If we can find a safe way to scale the cliffs without being seen, we could reconnoiter the keep and get a better idea of what we're facing.  Perhaps one of you has a spyglass?  You don't?  They are very expensive, I know.  Well, even if we can't find an easy way up, if we stay at the bottom of the cliff, we should be safe from anyone spotting us.  If we're lucky, we might even find a secluded grove of trees or even a small cave to give us some extra concealment.  Either way though, nothing beats spending the night under the stars and waking in the morning to Pelor's glorious light!

(If we spend the night, I'll use cure light and cure minor to heal norynth up to 2 under, then spend the rest on anyone else - his dogs were injured weren't they?  ooc game ruling:  does cure minor heal 2hp because of my healing domain?) 

Sniffs self

Argh!  I should've washed too!

Pauses thoughtfully.

You know, maybe we could take a look at the portcullis mechanism.  Perhaps there's a way to jamb it in the open position.  If it works at all, after being abandoned all these years that is.  I always like to keep an escape route open, especially if its the only one we have!

Chuckles.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 18, 2003)

OoC:Are there civilized residents? I was under the impression that the Keep was abandoned, dpdx. Perhaps I was wrong.

IC: Norynth stands, gathering up his gear, calling Gert and Titus to him.  Well, if fresh air is what the Doctor orders, then outside I'll go.'


----------



## silentspace (Sep 18, 2003)

OOC: since we have pretty much a new group, and assuming Alexi is either already with us or will meet us if/when we camp outside, I'd like to suggest:

Marching order:

Point: Norynth and Kerith
Second: Oren
Third: Foran
Fourth: Alexi
Rear: Xendangalis

Make sense more or less?  Maybe another option is:

Point: Norynth and Kerith
Second: Xendangalis
Third: Alexi
Rear: Foran and Oren

Any thoughts?  I'm open to anything.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 18, 2003)

The divine power of Xendengalis cure's Norynth's physical wounds after 2 castings of _cure light_. You retreat to the small ledge outside the secret door for some fresh air.
(_rolls for time of day_)
It is now mid-afternoon and the cloudscape is fantastic, though the open sea doesn't offer much of a view itself. From this angle, it is impossible to see anything at the top of the cliff, including the remnents of the surface fortifications that you know must be up there. Every now and again, you imagine you hear faint snatches of voices from high above, but you cannot be certain. At some point Norynth thinks he smells a faint whiff of smoke, as from a cook fire, but again it passes without confirmation.

These signs, whether real or imagined, cast a pall over the evening and you converse only in low tones, and you feel it is too risky to have a fire. 

You try to spend the night in the open, enjoying the sea air, but awake in the middle of the early night to find the incoming tide lapping at your bedrolls. Grumbling, you are forced to move inside, to your safe-room.

The following morning, Norynth feels better. His wounds are healed, but he is still not as hale and hardy as his usual self. You fear it will take some time to fully work the effects of the venom from his body, but at least he's in one piece.

(OOC: those of you who spent your potions rejuvinating Norynth, assume you kept them and let Xendengalis patch him up instead.)


----------



## silentspace (Sep 18, 2003)

Grumbles

Could've sworn this was the base of a cliff, not just a little ledge

Scratches his head.  

OOC: Assuming Alexi is here...

Alexi, what do you think about sending your raven up to give us the lay of the land?  From a good distance of course

Smiles


----------



## silentspace (Sep 18, 2003)

Xendengalis kneels down and starts his morning meditations.  You can almost feel him gathering the divine power of Pelor within him, to use in pushing back the forces of darkness.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 18, 2003)

The level as explored so far:


----------



## silentspace (Sep 18, 2003)

OOC: Nice map!  Also, I've had a chance to read through the party's history more carefully now   With the addition of a wizard and a cleric, it looks like we're in pretty good shape.  And we have lots of food (mushrooms) and water (cleric) for an extended exploration.  Could be fun if we can get the game started up again.

Treating Norynth's poison (OOC):  Asking for a retroactive heal check (+7) here, which Xendengalis surely would have done if he was present and fully aware as Norynth and his dogs became poisoned.  Please?  If not, or if you allow it but he's unsuccessful, see below:

After his meditations, Xendengalis turns to examine Norynth.  He tries to determine how badly he is still affected by the poison (heal check +7), and if another day of resting would help significantly or not (long term care heal check, +7, recover ability damage at twice normal rate if treated for a day or more). If an extra day would help, he suggests that the party stay the extra night, as it seems we're pretty set with food and water, and relatively safe from any random monsters.  If not, he's ready to go.


----------



## Imerak (Sep 18, 2003)

"Ish," Foran says as he retreats back into the keep.  "I hate water.  So, I guess we're heading back into the ruins then?"


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2003)

[flashback - OOC: hope that'll works for you! ]

Alexi had been late. She had done a quick errant duty for the Baron Trevor Idlespear, which turned out to be a bit more difficult than estimated, and now that she had returned, the group already left for Myrtolo Keep a few days ago. She was supposed to go with them, so she was sent after the others in a hurry. Riding Hurricane as quickly as possible without completely exhausting him, she followed the road to the west.

In Ambroi she finally met up with the rest of the group, while they visited the local temple of Pelor. Since they decided to take a ship to Myrtolo Keep, Hurricane had to be left behind. Not trusting the local inhabitants too much, Alexi could persuade the priest in the temple to keep an eye out for her horse until her return and left a good amount of money for his safekeeping (5pp).

The party then crossed the sea to Myrtolo Keep. Alexi, never having been on a ship before, became seasick, however, and when the group entered the keep, she was left outside at the secret door, standing guard until she had recovered completely. Through Blackwing, her raven companion, she could easily alarm the others, if something would happen outside.

Now the party headed back outside to rest and heal and to regroup. Alexi's sickness was gone in the meantime and so she can now help explore the rest of Myrtolo Keep.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2003)

As the party emerges from the secret passage, Alexi is waiting outside and greets them cheerfully!

_Ahh... you finally return! I hope you're all well..._

She pauses for a moment, seeing some of the others not in the best shape.

_I hope it's nothing serious? I'm sure a good night of rest will do us all a favor, the fresh air outside helped me recover quickly, so I'm ready to join you on any further investigations._

When Xendengalis asks Alexi about sending her raven to get a better view, she nods.

_I will send Blackwing up to scout the vincinity in the morning, Xendengalis._

The night passes...

In the morning, Alexi will go back outside and send Blackwing on a little scouting tour, ordering him to stay in a good distance and not flying too far, tho.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 19, 2003)

OoC:Thanee, could you pick a slightly brighter color? 

IC: Norynth finds somewhere to rest for a bit, little Titus curling up in his lap.
Gertrude takes up a _Guard_ position, 5 feet away on a boulder.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 19, 2003)

Re-evaluating the state of Norynth's poisoning.... You think he should probably be good as new within a few days.


Blackwing launches himself into the air, spiraling up slowly on the updraft at the edge of the sea. Soon, he reaches the top of the cliff.

_Mistress, I see a man-building of stone, with several high places that look good for nesting. There are many large rocks scattered about. There is a foul smell in the air._

_I see movement. There are creatures below, man-shaped but not men. It is they who stink. They are carrying something and traveling towards the man-building._

Blackwing's telepathic communication begins to sound alarmed.

_They have seen me and are pointing. I hear shouts. They are doing something - they are preparing weapons. I have seen these weapons before. They are capable of shooting birds from the sky._

_I flee._

Moments later, Blackwing plumets in a controlled dive down the cliff-face. You can all hear faint, hungry-sounding shouts coming from above.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2003)

_Oops! Looks like they don't like birds up here..._

_...or they do, judging from their hungry shouts._

Blackwing makes a sort-of coughing noise.

Alexi then tells the others, what he has seen.

_There are several creatures in the keep up there on the cliff. Maybe those goblins? They are carrying something inside. Unfortunately, they have spotted Blackwing in the sky and so he had to retreat, since they prepared bows or similar weapons._

Then she turns to Blackwing.

_Could you count them? Were it just a few or many? A dozen maybe? More or less? And were they goblins? Tell us, please!_


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 19, 2003)

"Too bad _we_ can't fly," Oren says softly. "We could go and get the jump on 'em right now... Or better yet, we could fly somewhere that _isn't_ here where it's a decent place and they have _beds_ that don't try to drown you..."

His feet still thinking, however, he pads softly backward through the door, gesturing for the others to follow -- just in case they really are as hungry as they sound up there.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 19, 2003)

Norynth wearily stands again and moves himself and his Dogs back inside, out of view of any creatures above.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 19, 2003)

Nods at Oren, quickly following him inside.

Do you think they were smart enough to guess that Blackwing might be an arcane familiar?  If they did, let's hope they don't know about this secret entrance!  Norynth, if it looks safe and you feel up to it, perhaps you could obliterate any traces we left outside?  Is there a way to conceal that secret door?  Nothing better than doors that are both secret and concealed!  What's that Oren?  Oh yes, you're right!  There is something better!  Locked secret concealed doors!  Do you think there's a way to lock the door from the inside?

If the party wants to move ahead, he'll offer Norynth his shield, since both his strength and constitution are damaged.  He tries to show Norynth how well-built it is, and how good it would be for bashing, but he just ends up knocking his mace and shield together, looking silly.  If it looks like they're still safe, and the party wants to stay for a while to let Norynth recover, he'll do his best to provide Titus and him long-term care.  Otherwise, he's ready to go.

Fumbling through his gear...

By Pelor!  I forgot to get a new healing kit!  I must have used up my last one helping those peasants with the overturned cart.  I hope we find one here at Myrtolo.  It was an armed garrison before, after all.  Alas, if I had your brains Alexi, I would have remembered to get a new one in Ambroi.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 19, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Do you think they were smart enough to guess that Blackwing might be an arcane familiar?




"Smart? Seeing a bird and thinking it's an arcane familiar, that's not smart, that's paranoid..."

"You're right about keeping this door locked, though... Doesn't look like they've come down here from either side, so that's one less side for them to find out about. Kerith, you know how to rig up something like that?"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 19, 2003)

You all duck into the passage and shut the door. You can see no obvious way to lock it, but the outer face does look very much like natural stone. Unless the goblins suspect a secret door, you think it is very unlikely that they will find it.

Alexi: You try to question Blackwing more closely on the creatures he saw: _Mistress, there were many of them. More of them than there are of you. _You describe goblins to him, hoping he can tell you at least this much. _It was hard to tell. Their skin was largely obscured by that metal stuff two-legged people wear to keep safe. Their voices sounded strange. I do no think they spoke the same way you speak. Does this help?_


You are again in the humid, moldy entrance corridor to the lower levels of the Keep. You have two ways to go - further east along the northern corridor, or south from the fungus room.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 19, 2003)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Smart? Seeing a bird and thinking it's an arcane familiar, that's not smart, that's paranoid..."




Heh, what was I thinking?

Grins sheepishly

Edit:You want to go south?  Might as well clear the whole place out, I say.  On the other hand, those plant creatures were pretty nasty...

Edit:Besides, I don't think we searched that fungus room, did we?  I'm guessing it was a kitchen or dining area of some sort.  What would they keep in Myrtolo's kitchen?  Oil?  Tools?  A healing kit?  Maybe even a decanter of endless water?  Some good whiskey?

Xendengalis rambles on, but at the thought of whiskey, he starts to smile


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2003)

_Thank you, Blackwing._

Alexi strokes Blackwing's feathers rewardingly, then turns to the others, while the bird takes place on her shoulder.

_I havn't been in here yet, so I guess you better decide where to go... and I'll just follow you._


----------



## Uriel (Sep 19, 2003)

Having obliterated signs of the Companions' presence from the enteryway, Norynth enters the Dungeon once again. He felt better than the Cleric thought he would at this point, though weakened still. Titus was trooping right along, but Norynth gave him a _Heel_ command, telling him to stay with Alexi, thinking she was the one least likely to get into heavy combat (hopefully).
oving to the front with Gert, Norynth says 'I feel well enough to continue, especially if it's to lessen the numbers of Goblinkind upon the face of this good World. I saw we should rest for a few hours and then strike out again, but in here we should stay, lest any more know we are here.'


----------



## Thanee (Sep 20, 2003)

_I hope he doesn't bite..._

Alexi winks at Norynth while patting Titus.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 20, 2003)

Xendengalis moves up to take a position about 30' behind Norynth.  Close enough to charge into battle, but far enough back that his clanky armor won't cramp Norynth's style.  (At a door he'll be right behind or next to him).  If Norynth took his shield, he grips his mace with both hands.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 20, 2003)

OoC:Titus is a Bosten Terrier, so your ankles might get bit at the most, ok maybe a knee. Um, not that's there's a Boston or anything...
Norynth doesn't need the Shield, thanks anyways. He fights with either the bastard sword and a short sword or the bastard sword in both hands.

IC: Titus keeps a vigilant watch over the Lady-Mage, occassionally eyeing the black bird with interest.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 20, 2003)

Oren claps a hand on Foran's shoulder. "Shall we take rear watch?"

He moves into position a few yards behind Alexi -- close enough to get to her defense in case of an attack from the side, but still far enough back that threats from behind will be troubled to get within striking distance of the caster.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm not getting a clear consensus on an actual course of action...


----------



## silentspace (Sep 20, 2003)

OOC hehe

Xendengalis stands there, waiting for someone to move, peering south, then east, then south again.  Swings his mace around idly, like he can't wait to hit something with it.

Well I wanted to go south, even though it looks risky.  I'll go anywhere though.  Should we say that whoever's taking point should decide which direction?  We could always tell 'em otherwise if we disagree.  I think that's probably Norynth, or it could be Kerith maybe, I'm not sure.


----------



## Imerak (Sep 20, 2003)

Foran nods as he takes rear watch with Oran.  "South sounds good to me.  As long as we don't find any more centipedes, I'll be fine."


----------



## Uriel (Sep 20, 2003)

OoC:Well, I guess we aren't resting then...
Past the Violet Fungi is fine by me.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2003)

_There also was another door facing eastwards right after the entrance, in the guard room behind those iron bars, which maybe... probably... leads to the same area as the one in the south, right? So the southern one would be good, I think._


----------



## dpdx (Sep 22, 2003)

Kerith had tired of talking, once he got his pack and slept outdoors. 

In the morning, after a quick wash and another shave with his dagger, he sharpened his weapons on the whetstone just inside the secret door, so as not to be heard over the ramparts. Once they could slice parchment, he sheathed them and went back outside.

After having been asked about rigging a trap on the door, Kerith finally spoke: "Alas, me thieves kit doesn't carry much in the way of effective trap instruments. It's mostly for disabling said traps. But I'll watch for anything we can recover from traps, to put to use."

Being a Pelor worshipper, Kerith liked to join Xendengalis in prayers, close enough to hear but far enough to not distract the cleric. It helped him feel safe and secure.

If anyone could follow from in front, it was Kerith. And so it went that he found himself travelling south in front of the company when they reentered the Keep, at their behest...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 22, 2003)

Heading south from the fungus room, you pass through two badly damaged wooden doors. After them, your passage ends at a T-intersection. 

30' to the west there is a narrow door on the south wall. You judge that if you continued that way past the south door you would reach the other side of the door you saw from the iron bar room.

To the east, the passage continues out of sight.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 22, 2003)

A worshipper of Pelor! Claps his hand on Kerith's back.  Well met, friend!  Aye, I'll feel more secure myself with you near me.  With your specialized skills, I have the feeling you could finish off whatever I start quite handily, if you get my meaning, which I'm sure you do.  He chuckles to himself and grins at Kerith.

Shall we check out that door then?

If anyone hears potentially hostile creatures beyond the door, Xendengalis will cast bless just before the party opens the door.

OOC did anyone search the fungus room?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2003)

_With *that door* you mean the one to the east, I suppose?_

Alexi points to the door in the west.

_Shouldn't we quickly search the guard room we saw behind those iron bars? This way we have a more systematic approach, and since we already know there is noone inside, there shouldn't be any dangers awaiting... well, you don't expect traps on a guard room's door now, or do you?_


----------



## Uriel (Sep 22, 2003)

OoC:Norynth was too busy getting _poisoned_ to search the fungus room.  

IC: The passage east is fine by me, friends.

Moving off (hopefully with Kerith beside him), Norynth keeps his crossbow ready and his eyes open.
<Stealth Mode, Spot,listen,Move Silently>


----------



## silentspace (Sep 22, 2003)

*Xendengalis*

Peers down the hall to the east.

Hmm, I don't see a door to the east.  I meant the one to the west, which I think is the only one we can see from here.  Looks like the door to the guard room is just out of sight to the west, though.  Doesn't matter to me which one we check out first, as long as we check them all out, as you say. 

OOC Am I understanding this right?
Edit:  fixed my easts and wests


----------



## Imerak (Sep 22, 2003)

Foran nods at Alexi's words.  "I think a quick search of the guardroom would be in good order."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2003)

_Did I say door? That must be the smell of that darned fungus up there... Ok, let's just head to the guard room! Seems like there is another door pointing southwards, so there is probably more than just the guard room in that direction._

Looking to the east...

_Erm... Norynth?_


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 22, 2003)

Hm. It seems you're investigating the west corridor. It terminates after about 50' at what you would judge to be the other side of the door in the guardroom. 

The narrow door to the south, despite all of its seeming potential, reveals only a small privy.

The door the the guardroom is reinforced with rusty iron bands and locked with a large, rusty iron lock.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 23, 2003)

*Xendengalis*

Praise be to Pelor!

Quickly ducks in to use the facilities while the companions figure out a way to open the door.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 23, 2003)

Norynth pauses in his march down the East <West?> passageway... Yes, Lady?.
Content to head wherever the group chooses, the Ranger is still a bit groggy from the Poison...
Titus scratches a Dungeon-Flea...
Gertrude sniffs the ground...


----------



## dpdx (Sep 23, 2003)

Kerith, once again following from the front, comes to the door and inspects the lock. Retrieving his tools, he attempts to open it.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 23, 2003)

To Norynth: _Oh, erm... wait a moment, please. Won't take long!_


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 23, 2003)

Kerith: The simplicity of the lock is counteracted by the rust and grime. It takes several efforts to get the thing open. If you hadn't already seen the inside of the room from the other side, you'd be desperately worried that anybody inside would have heard you and prepared an ambush.  Eventually, though, you force the thing open.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 23, 2003)

*Xendengalis*

Xendengalis watches apprehensively as Alexi goes into the privy.  Did he remember to leave the seat down?  He wracks his brain, trying to remember.  He'd hate to leave such a bad impression with the pretty wizardess!

Edit: Err, hope that's what you meant Thanee


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 23, 2003)

I'll go out on a limb here and assume you're going to go into the guardroom and investigate.

The guardroom is 40' square, excepting the corner taken up by the entrance hallway. It was once furnished with a basic table and chairs, but all are badly rotten and collapsed. There is a wheel-gear-pully mechanism on the south wall, with a chain extending upwards through a 6" opening in the ceiling. You judge that this device was used by the guards to raise and lower the portcullis in the barred-off hallway.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 23, 2003)

Norynth moves cautiously into the chamber, having a look around for anything useful <Search>, as well as seeing if the gear-mechanism appears to be in workable shape.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 23, 2003)

*Xendengalis*

OOC: I think that's a pretty fair assumption     If its ok with everyone else, can we further assume that the rogues take 20 on searching the room, and examining the portcullis to make sure its what it appears to be?  

Its a bit strange, don't you think?  Having a portcullis that you can walk around so easily?  Another strange bit is that, if the portcullis actually served some sort of defensive purpose, which, given the ease of bypassing it doesn't seem to be the case, why would the defenders of Myrtolo Keep have left it open?  Does that mean someone else opened it?  Or does it mean that it actually IS "closed", and if we lower it, some counterweight system will open something else, like a secret door.  See what I mean?  It's possible they did close this entry, and the portcullis in the up position is actually where it should be to keep people away from something.  Perhaps we should check for secret doors?  Judging by the secret door to the outside, the builders of Myrtolo were quite adept at making hard to spot secret doors.  I'm for lowering the portcullis, in any event.  

Xendengalis rubs his chin, deep in thought.  You wonder if its occured to him that this could be exactly what it appears to be - an abandoned room!  

OOC: In the spirit of moving things along, if the place turns out to be as abondoned and uneventful as it looks, how about we assume we proceed down the east passage?

Edit: sorry about the multiple edits


----------



## silentspace (Sep 23, 2003)

*Xendengalis*

Xendengalis, deep in thought, lowers his hand and continues.  Is there any way to shut this guy up?

Something is definitely odd here... If I were to put a guard room here, with the layout of this level as we know it, I would NOT put a portcullis here.  A guard room located like this should be protected by a solid stone wall, with arrow slits for cover.  That way you could attack enemies entering the secret door, as well as enemies trying to continue up the north passageway.  But why a portcullis here?  It makes no sense at all, especially for an armed garrison.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 23, 2003)

OOC: 
This room has always been difficult to understand, even in person. It seemed so simple when I drew it, but every player I've tried to describe it to has had problems. Since I don't mean for it to be confusing, mysterious, or puzzling, here is an explanation:

Essentially, you have a room, one wall of which is actually bars. On the other side of the bars is a hallway with a door at each end. In the center of the hallway is a portcullis, which can only be raised/lowered from inside the room. The implication is that guards in the room must raise the portcullis to allow anybody to traverse the hallway. If somebody were inside the Keep trying to leave without authorization, they would be balked by the locked door and guards protecting the mechanism to raise the portcullis. If somebody found the secret door and was trying to break into the Keep, their path would also be blocked by the portcullis. Either way, the bars allow the guards to fire missiles, poke spears, and throw oil on anybody in the hallway, should it become necessary, as well as take and examine items and papers for inspection before allowing them in/out.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 23, 2003)

Norynth: On closer inspection, you find nothing useful in the room. You DO notice that the mechanism is jammed with a chair leg. Kerith, examining it, suspects that the guards would normally have needed to hold the wheel in place to keep the portcullis up. If unattended, the portcullis would be down by default. For some reason, somebody jammed the wheel so the portcullis would stay up without anybody there to hold it. The portcullis has since rusted in place and you suspect it would take superhuman effort to get it to move again.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 23, 2003)

After the rest of the party patiently explain how this room makes perfect sense, he clears his throat, and says

Heh, I'm just a poor cleric.  What do I know about guard rooms?

He shuffles his feet a bit.  Is he blushing?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 23, 2003)

Alexi helps searching the room. At some point she suddenly speaks up.

_This looks like they really did abandon the keep, as the baron said, supposedly leaving the area by ship._


----------



## dpdx (Sep 24, 2003)

Kerith, after looking around, speaks up again:

"This whole mechanism is extremely rusty, and unreliable. I daresay, if we were to somehow lower the portcullis, we may never get it back up again, and we'd be trapped inside until we found a way out the front of the Keep. Please, no one disturb the mechanism. I'd suggest that we take whatever we can find of use in this room, and get out. We've nothing to fight in here, and we're not doing anything to liberate the Keep while we stand in here."

That said, Kerith searches for anything of use/value in the room [taking 10]. Perhaps the guards left some toll, important papers, or checked weapons that could be used. It is not obvious to him that the room, or possibly even this entire level of the Keep, has been discovered yet by the Keep's current residents...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 24, 2003)

Searching this room you find nothing of further use. If there were any logs or important papers, they have long since disintigrated from the perpetual moisture on this level.

(Moving along then)

Returning to the intersection south of the fungus room, you travel east 40'. Here there is a side passage to the north. The ways east and north both extend out of the range of your torchlight with no distinguishing features.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 24, 2003)

*Xendengalis*

How about going north?  See if we meet up with that other hallway?


----------



## dpdx (Sep 24, 2003)

Kerith looks back at the cleric, and the rest of the group, waiting for a consensus. While doing so, he draws his rapier, in case something is around the corner or through the hall.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2003)

_Fine by me,_ says Alexi, eager to move on.

_Judging from the height of the cliff, there must be either many stairs or many floors between us and the actual keep. I wonder when we'll find a way upwards, but I guess it will be to the north-east from here._


----------



## Jemal (Sep 24, 2003)

"Sounds good to me, I don't personally care all that much WHICH way we go, I'm just hoping we don't encounter any more of those disgusting worm things." Michelle chimes in, wrinkling her nose at the mere thought before returning to quietly surveying the group.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 24, 2003)

As you proceed north up the corridor, you are attacked by disgusting worm things. 

Swarming out of a side passage to the east ahead of you, they bear down on the party. There are ten centepedes total, and one, in the front of the scuttling wave, is even bigger than any you have seen thus far. Fortuanately for you, they spend their entire surprise round approaching you.

The nearest one is still about 10' from the party, so you can maneuver this round with no worries about AOOs. 

(OOC: I'm not posting a battlemap becase A) the hall is only 10' wide, so the combat won't be too complicated, and B) I'm at work and don't have my mapping software.)

*COMBAT BEGINS!*

Initiative:

_Gertrude_: 20
Xengendalis: 19
Kerith: 18
_Blackwing_: 18
Norynth: 17
Huge Monstrous Centepede: 15
Alexi: 12
Michelle: 11
Medium Monstrous Centepedes: 10
Oren: 7
_Titus_: 6
Foran: 3

(OOC: for the newcomers who might not know, everybody in the party posts their actions before I give any results. This is not quite the same as a RL game, and removes a certain number of split-second reactions to alarming events during the round, but it speeds up PbP combat considerably. Feel free to put in conditionals: for example: "I cast _Bless_, unless one of my companions is seriously injured, in which case I cast _Cure Light_ on them." Also, feel free to give a complete combat strategy, so I don't have to wait for you to post after each round: Example: "I fire my crossbow every round, unless they approach within melee range, then I'll attack with my short sword. I'll flee if I get seriously injured." Combat moves more quickly than exploring, and I _try_ to get one round done every day. If I don't have an action for you, you go on "autopilot" for that round. If you have any questions about this, please ask them in the discussion thread.)

edit: put Michelle in. Thanks, Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2003)

OOC: I think this is the first time I see a seperate initiative for a familiar! Oh, and you forgot to list Michelle! 

Since the corridor is so small, Alexi probably cannot move to a spot to cast _Burning Hands_ right now (especially since all the front liners are acting before her), therefore she delays.

If an opportunity arises, where she can hit at least two or three centipedes and none of her comrades, she will take it (trying to avoid AoO or, if not possible otherwise, casting defensively).

Blackwing will stay out of reach of the centipedes.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: I think this is the first time I see a seperate initiative for a familiar!



Part of the fun of PbP is I have time to do everything properly. Blackwing could easily Delay 'till your initiative, but he _is_ an individual creature, and has his own stats and intitiative scores, so he gets his own roll. Also remember, though, that intelligent enemies might, if he is visible, consider the raven to be a viable target...


----------



## silentspace (Sep 24, 2003)

*Xendengalis*

Xendengalis looks a bit surprised that he moves so soon!  Sensing that the big bug could be trouble, and knowing he's the best armored of the group, he takes action:

If he can move to the front and summon a celectial badger without provoking an AoO, he will do so.  If it can, the badger will charge at the enemy.  Xendengalis will stay behind the badger, then cast bless, then charge into battle when the badger returns to its home plane.

If he can move to the front but cannot summon without provoking an AoO, and he can charge the big bug, he will do so (+4 mace, 1d8+3 damage), hoping he takes it down so he can cleave the next bug.

If he can do neither, he will move up to behind the frontline fighters and summon a badger as above.  He'll cast bless the next round and be ready with cure lights if his friends take damage.

Edit: the charge is charge and power attack  
Edit: just remembered he can cast first then move, so he'll summon the badger then either move behind it or the frontline fighters, as appropriate


----------



## Imerak (Sep 24, 2003)

Foran hefts his crossbow up and takes his best shot at the Huge centipede.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 24, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Edit: just remembered he can cast first then move, so he'll summon the badger then either move behind it or the frontline fighters, as appropriate



Casting a _Summon_ spell takes a full round, and the badger would appear and act on your initiative next round. You cannot take more than a 5' step and cast this spell, and injuries sustained during this round will require a concentration check for its successful completion. Is this still the spell you want to cast?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 24, 2003)

Oren's plan of attack: Take out some daggers, toss two, then play the flanking game with whoever else is engaging in melee. If he gets wounded significantly, he will cower in a corner and whine.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 24, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> Casting a _Summon_ spell takes a full round, and the badger would appear and act on your initiative next round. You cannot take more than a 5' step and cast this spell, and injuries sustained during this round will require a concentration check for its successful completion. Is this still the spell you want to cast?




OOC: Thanks.  *shakes his head to get the cobwebs out*  Wow this looks like a tight spot.  OK then.  Since Norynth and Kerith are probably side by side up front, he'll move behind them and cast bless, ready to heal them if they take damage.  If by some chance they are not up front, he'll move up, charging if possible, to shield his friends from harm.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 25, 2003)

The onslaught of centipedes, while usual according to Kerith's experience, still doesn't fail to startle him somewhat.

"Centipedes! Let's retreat to the fungus room, where we can surround them!"

Kerith will cover that retreat for one round, taking a swing with his rapier at the biggest 'pede that comes within reach. [Next round, I'll find out if they heeded his advice or not. By God, I'll use that sneak attack one way or another... ]


----------



## silentspace (Sep 25, 2003)

Great idea!  We can use the T-intersection, it's closer!

OOC How many squares does this thing take?  If it takes up 4 squares, we can retreat to the T-intersection and surround/flank it with 6 attackers, right?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 25, 2003)

It's looking increasingly like I need to post a battlemap after all...
Remember, only those of you going after Kerith's initiative will hear his suggestion before you act. I'll get that map up later tonight.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 25, 2003)

The battle setup at the beginning of round 1:


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 25, 2003)

*Round 1*

_Gertrude:_ Recognizing the danger, Gertrude stays next to Norynth, ready to protect her master. (ready action to attack any enemy that attacks Norynth)

Xengendalis: Since there is nowhere to move that doesn't make you the front-line fighter, you stay where you are and cast _Bless. _Your comrades can all feel the divine energy infusing them.

Kerith: shouts "Centipedes! Let's retreat to the fungus room, where we can surround them!" He pulls out his rapier and motioning you all behind him, turns to face the monsters to cover your retreat.

_Blackwing:_ _Let me know if I can provide aid, Mistress. _She is perched on Alexi's shoulder, flapping nervously.

Norynth (autopilot): You ready your weapons and ready an action to attack any enemy that comes within reach.

Huge Monstrous Centepede:Moves to squares N9-10 and attacks Norynth, but the bite misses badly.

_Gertrude:_ The readied attack goes off (init changed to 15). Gertrude bites the bug, but not hard enough to do more than scratch its carapice.

Norynth: The readied attack goes off (init changed to 15). Norynth swings with two swords, hitting solidly with the bastard sword for significant damage. The creature looks shaken, but is still attacking.

Alexi: You don't see a good opening for attack, so you ready an action to cast _Burning Hands _should an opening present itself. You mentally order Blackwing to stay out of harms way.

Michelle (autopilot): You cast _Magic Missile_ on the Huge centepede, causing minor damage.

Medium Monstrous Centepedes: Move up, but only one can get in to attack. It chooses Gertrude, and the war dog's armor just barely prevents damage.

Oren: You ready 2 daggers for throwing, but hold off for fear of hitting your friends. You can see no open spaces for flanking, so you ready an action to attack as soon as you have a clear shot.

_Titus:_ Growls in frustration that he cannot reach the things attacking his master.

Foran: You level your crossbow and aim a shot at the Huge 'pede, but you judge that you are more likely to hit Norynth than the enemy, so you hold off and ready an action to fire instead, should the opportunity present itself.


OOC: I hope it's ok to have Oren and Foran hold off on their missile attacks... but after the last time you peppered your own fighters with bolts, I think you'd hold fire. Firing into melee is -4, and from this angle your companions are providing 50% cover for the bugs, giving them +4 AC.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 25, 2003)

Argh! Too late to retreat!  Oren, can you inspire us with your song?

If the ceiling is high enough to lob grenade weapons safely over our heads, he'll add Grenades, if you have 'em!

OOC is it possible for Kerith to kneel and still shoot over Gertrude's head, and for Xendengalis to stand and shoot over Kerith's head?  Safely I mean?     If it is, he'll suggest that too.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 25, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> OOC is it possible for Kerith to kneel and still shoot over Gertrude's head, and for Xendengalis to stand and shoot over Kerith's head? Safely I mean?  If it is, he'll suggest that too.



Not really. The bugs are really low to the ground. Even the huge one is mainly length, and not more than a foot or two high.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 25, 2003)

OoC:Sorry, I've been layed-up with a foot injury for a day or two and not really able to post (OK, once when I limped by to use the bathroom). BTW, I had posted that Titus was on 'Guard' in relation to Alexi, since she isn't in the front. That was just prior to the 'privy-discussion'. 

IC: Norynth tries to flank the massive insect, keeping opposite of where Gert is biting at the thing.Falling back slowly (5 feet a round if that doesn't provoke an AofOp), he will try and move the front line back in an attempt to 'fall back' as Kerith had called out to do.'I think that I have had quite enough of these giant scuttlers. Oh for some Goblin to break the monotony, eh Titus!?!'

The little terrier barks up a storm at the thought of Goblin (he does love them, with a bit of garlic, that is).


----------



## Imerak (Sep 25, 2003)

"All right then," Foran murmurs as he tries to make sense of the orders.  Finally figuring out on a course of action, he retreats back into the fungus room.  Once he's there, if he can, he begins playing a quick but inspiring tune meant to bolster the party's morale.

(If Foran can't move to the fungus room and begin to play in the course of a round, he'll begin playing on the next round.  Using Inspire Courage.)
(This is edited from my earlier post because of the other's actions--I didn't want the rest of the party to retreat the gnome to be left to the ravenous centipedes.    I'm assuming I can do so, as I'm last in initiative and thus can base my decision on others.)


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2003)

OOC: Alexi delayed, not readied an action, as she would surely have to move and cast to get any decent effect.

Hearing the suggestion to fall back and seeing no opening to apply her spell within the narrow corridor, Alexi moves 15' back and to the left into the western corridor, waiting at the corner.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 26, 2003)

[Kerith had his rapier out already as he rounded the corner, didn't he? So he can't shoot over Gertrude, as he doesn't have crossbow ready.]

Kerith steps into Gertrude's square ahead of him and attempts to run his rapier through the space between armored segments on the huge monstrous centipede. [Normal attack action.]

"We're fine! Find yourselves some space behind! We'll lead it into you!"


----------



## Jemal (Sep 26, 2003)

Michelle flings another bolt(Magic Missile) at the same beast, then moves backwards the way they came from.  "Good idea, Kerith!  Anything to get away from those disgusting beasts."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 27, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Argh! Too late to retreat!  Oren, can you inspire us with your song?




Oren, at first confused and then amused, considers for a moment delivering a rousing rendition of one of the few back-room ballads he can remember, but he decides instead to let it go -- after all, he may have simply misheard.. Nonetheless, he is smirking as he begins to backpedal, hopefully drawing the centipedes to one of the other rooms, where the whole group can take shots at them.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 27, 2003)

Ok, lets see if I can figure out who's retreating properly....

Xendengalis: You shout, "Argh! Too late to retreat! Oren, can you inspire us with your song?," and "Grenades, if you have 'em!," since the ceiling is about 12' high, there is room for careful tossing.

Kerith: You crowd into Gertrude's space (I think we had decided that you could do that, but I'll impose slight penalties since you are trying to not injure or trip over the dog while you're fighting) and thrust at the big centipede, and ichor oozes out of a new wound in it's side.

_Blackwing: Very well._

Huge Monstrous Centipede:  bites Norynth, sinking its slimy fangs deep into his calf. The damage is minor, but Norynth finds himself once again fighting off poison. 

_Gertrude: _Barks loudly at the bug as it injures her master, and leaps forward, but again her teeth have trouble getting past the creature's natural armor.

Norynth: (It's impossible to arrange a flanking position from where you are) You make a jab at the thing, missing, and step back 5' into Titus' square, calling out: 'I think that I have had quite enough of these giant scuttlers. Oh for some Goblin to break the monotony, eh Titus!?!"

Alexi: you move back to wait at the corner.

Michelle: You toss off another _Missile_ and then move back down the corridor the way you came.

Medium Monstrous Centipedes: Most of these are milling around behind the front line, eager for a chance to feed. The one that can reach Gertrude attacks her, hitting for minor damage, and making her yelp with pain.

Oren: After a few moments of amused confusion at Xengendalis, you follow Michelle and Alexi back down the corridor.

_Titus:_ seems interested in the prospect of fighting goblins, Titus remembers his directive to guard Alexi and takes off after her down the corridor.

Foran: You retreat as far as you can toward the fungus-room, (double move).

(OOC: Map coming later today)


----------



## silentspace (Sep 27, 2003)

*Xendengalis*

OOC If I understand this right, the space in front of Xendengalis is free (Kerith moved up into Gertrude's space), and the space where Norynth was is also free (Norynth retreated).  If this is true...

Xendengalis moves forward and diagonally, to be next to Kerith, and swings his mace at the big centipede.  Too bad Gertrude's not up front, he thinks.

Edit:  If Kerith and he could finish off the big guy, the little bugs weren't so tough.  They could probably be taken out from a distance with grenades, if Kerith and he held the line, protecting the grenade throwers.  Sigh, looks like everyone's running away though.

Sensing confusion in the group and thinking how far the fungus room is:

If you retreat, retreat to the intersection.  Kerith and I can hold them off until you're ready.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 27, 2003)

map for the end of round 2:


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 27, 2003)

It's not letting me attach files to my messages for some reason... I'll try again later. Meanwhile, your assumption is correct, Silentspace.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 27, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> IC: Norynth tries to flank the massive insect, keeping opposite of where Gert is biting at the thing.Falling back slowly (5 feet a round if that doesn't provoke an AofOp), he will try and move the front line back in an attempt to 'fall back' as Kerith had called out to do.[/COLOR]
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2003)

Alexi waits at the corner, if the guys would fall back into the intersection, she would be able to blast the pursuiting centipedes with a _Burning Hands_ spell. She readies one of her prepared spells to get off at an opportunity where she can hit at least two of them and no friend.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 28, 2003)

let's try the map again:


----------



## silentspace (Sep 28, 2003)

Love your maps!  That changes things a bit...

If N11 is free, Xendengalis will move there, hoping to shield Norynth from further ability damage.

Glancing back at the others, he says

Alexi, could you move to the corner with Titus?  

OOC I think that's what she meant with her post anyway, so she could be ready with her spell to maximum effect  

Michelle, could you step back?  Unless you want to be in the front line, that is!

That will leave L16, M16, and N16 for Kerith, Norynth and Xendengalis to retreat to, once everyone's set up.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Alexi, could you move to the corner with Titus?
> 
> OOC I think that's what she meant with her post anyway, so she could be ready with her spell to maximum effect




OOC: Yep, I meant that Alexi should move to the spot Oren occupies now!  But it's ok... plenty time to change position!


Seeing the western corridor blocked, Alexi moves into the eastern corridor instead, looking around the corner towards the centipedes (opposite position to Oren) to get the best possible position for her spell while not hindering or endangering the melee fighters, who can then back off up to the wall, where she was earlier.

She readies her spell again, to burn two or more of the crawling monsters, once they come within range.

Blackwing shall look into the eastbound corridor and alarm her, if anything comes near from this unexplored area.

_Down here is plenty room for us and not much for them, let's stay here!_


----------



## Uriel (Sep 29, 2003)

OoC:OK... I hope that this doesn't get me bitten with an AofOp...
IC:Norynth moves forward 9seeing that his companions _haven't_ retreated, attacking the largest Centipede again.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 29, 2003)

It looks like, by the time we reach your turn, Xengendalis will already occupy that space.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 29, 2003)

Calls out to Norynth

Norynth, let me take these nasties!  We need to keep you strong to take on the tougher stuff.  If I get poisoned by these buggers it won't weaken the party as much as it does when our best fighter gets poisoned.  We need to keep you in top form so you can take on the goblins!


----------



## Uriel (Sep 29, 2003)

OoC:Ok, sure, I'll hang back.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 30, 2003)

Xendengalis: Steps forward and to the right, next to Kerith and Gertrude, and takes a firm swing with his mace, but the steel head only strikes sparks off the stone floor as the monster scuttles unexpectedly out of the way.

Kerith (autopilot): Stabs at the largest centipede again, but the point glances off the chiton.

_Blackwing: _Continues to stay out of harm's way.

Huge Monstrous Centipede: The thing doesn't seem fazed by the swap in its targets, and takes a huge bite out of Xengendalis. You barely avoid a critical hit, but still take major damage. Another hit like that and you won't be hurt - you'll be dead. You feel the venom beginning to seep through your body, tightening your muscles into stonelike knots and robbing you of your mobility. Luckily, not much seems to have been injected, and you remain mostly unimpared.

_Gertrude: _Not yet convinced that Norynth is safe, Gert snaps at the huge bug, but once again she fails to do any damage.

Norynth: (OOC: by hanging back, I'm not sure if you intend to retreat to the intesection. Please elucidate.)

Alexi: you move into position opposite Oren, ready your spell, and order Blackwing to keep watch.

Michelle: Seeing your cleric taking damage, you hurl another magic missile at the monster he faces, blowing off several of its legs. Infortunately, it has lots left.

Medium Monstrous Centipedes: Again, only one can reach. It elects to attack Kerith, but can't quite manage it effectively.

Oren (autopilot): You wait down at the intersection.

_Titus:_ Follows Alexi to her position, crouched low.

Foran (autopilot): realizing that you are quite suddenly alone, and in a room where one of your number nearly died, you reverse course and double move back to the intersection.

(OOC: map later today)


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2003)

_Come back here!_

Alexi continues to ready as stated before.


----------



## dpdx (Sep 30, 2003)

[This was my action for last round - I shouldn't be on autopilot.]



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> [Kerith had his rapier out already as he rounded the corner, didn't he? So he can't shoot over Gertrude, as he doesn't have crossbow ready.]
> 
> Kerith steps into Gertrude's square ahead of him and attempts to run his rapier through the space between armored segments on the huge monstrous centipede. [Normal attack action.]
> 
> "We're fine! Find yourselves some space behind! We'll lead it into you!"




Kerith, having taken his one swing at the monstrous bug [Round 2], now jumps back toward the intersection. Once clear of the centipede-threatened squares, he completes his double move and finds a piece of wall with a view.

[edit: okay, this is messed up - where was Xendengalis when he got hit? How could he have got hit?]


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 30, 2003)

OOC: Oops! Sorry dpdx. At least I had you do the right thing. Edit: Or did I?

Xengendalis moved up in front of Norynth, judging that if somebody were to get poisoned, he'd rather it not be the front-line fighter again. Then he got rather badly bitten and is doubtless reconsidering the wisdom of this move.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 30, 2003)

Ouch!  The vermin packs quite a punch!  Err, bite I mean!  

Xendengalis looks in amazement at the big hole where his flesh used to be.  The idea of casting sanctuary flits through his mind, but he quickly dismisses it, for it only means the centipede will attack an easier target.  Because he's armored he has to take a double move to reach the wall, so he doesn't attack at all, and instead retreats on the defensive, goading the centipede on, keeping its attention on him.  He prefers to retreat straight back, thinking this will most likely keep the centipede focused on him.


----------



## Imerak (Sep 30, 2003)

(I thought I said I was using Inspire Courage after retreating?  Oh well.)

Assuming he isn't in a spot where he'd fall under centipede attack, Foran hastily begins to play his pipes, aiming to inspire bravery in his allies.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 30, 2003)

OoC:Hanging back as in behind Xen, ready to move up in case...oh look, he got bit too! ACH!

IC:Norynth moves forward again (Charge if possible), striking the Huge Centipede with a two handed swing of his bastard sword.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 1, 2003)

OOC: yeah, we're good. My post before this signifies my round 3 action, so we're okay.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 3, 2003)

Oren's on stabby duty for now. If there's a flanking opportunity, he'll take it, otherwise, poke poke. If he gets wounded, he'll hide behind on of the girls.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 3, 2003)

"UGH!! DIE YOU NASTY BUG!" Michelle shouts, flinging another Magic Missile at the same centipede If it's still around, or at one in the front line otherwise (It's her third I believe, leaving her two more 1st lvl spells for the day).

OOC: low level sorcerors with single-target spells are _so_ not the kind to take into a battle with numerous opponents... Can't wait till lvl 3... hehe, Burning hands and a second magic missile/casting.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2003)

OOC: Let me tell you that _Burning Hands_ is not very useful right now!


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2003)

OOC LOL Alexi

Please everyone, stay back and we'll lead them to you!

Xendengalis has a brief vision of the brave bard singing alone in a tavern, a song about a band slain by the mighty centipedes!  Aye, truly terrible were they, rising to a full height of, uh... three inches!  With the uncanny intelligence that only, uh... mindless bugs have, cackling with glee as they slaughtered the brave Heroes of Silleria!


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 3, 2003)

Xendengalis: Calls out "Please everyone, stay back and we'll lead them to you!" and falls back to the intersection (move only, so no AOO) to M16 (alexi is now in square O15)

Kerith: Also retreats back to the intersection. The best spot available is O16.

_Blackwing: _Guarding the east passage. _There is a staircase back here, Mistress._

Huge Monstrous Centipede: Scuttles up to attack Norynth again, but he yanks his leg out of the way at the last moment and avoids its pincers.

_Gertrude: _(Has not been given a command to retreat, but I'm not a _cruel_ DM. Usually.) Understands that the group seems to be running away and falls back and joins Xengendalis in M16.

Norynth: You make a tremendous attack with your bastard sword, two handed, but succeed only in adding a fresh gouge to the stones of the floor. (I will assume, at this point, that you would use this round's movement to fall back, rather than stay up front all alone. Feel free to correct me in this). You fall back and join Titus in square N16, drawing an AOO (misses) from the Huge 'pede in the process.

Alexi: still readying.

Michelle: Another magic missile goes streaking toward the huge monster, blowing a chunk out of its side. It doesn't look like it's in very good shape, but still is mindlessly going after the party.

Medium Monstrous Centipedes: Swarm forward and around the Huge centipede, blocking it off from the melee, and more or less filling the entire hallway between your new position and the Big Bug.
c1: draws an attack of opportunity from Oren as it scuttles to M15, but he misses badly. Attacks Xengendalis, apparently drawn by the scent of blood, hitting him for negligable damage. Xengendalis fights off the poison.
c2: moves to M14 and attacks Oren, hitting him for negligable damage and injecting poison, but he manages to resist it - for now.
c3: moves to N15, attacking Titus and hitting him for minor damage. Titus yelps. That stings!
c4: moves to N14 and takes a bite at Alexi, but manages to miss the wizard.
c5-c9: fill up the rest of the hallway between yourselves and the big 'pede.

Oren: You stab at c1, but your blade bounces off the hard shell.

Alexi (initiative changed to whatever number is right after the centipedes): Smiling at your perfect layout of opponents, you begin to cast Burning Hands, drawing 2 AOOs in the process. c3 misses, but c4 hits. CRITICAL! You take severe damage and struggle to maintain concentration on the spell. Alas, it is not to be, and you feel the spell slipping from your mind, while nothing emerges from your fingertips but a faint trail of smoke.

_Titus:_ attacks c3, crunching its head open. c3 is dead.

Foran: (Sorry, I forgot to have you start playing last round. Let's assume you did). Your _Inspire Courage_ kicks in, neatly canceling out the effects of Xengendalis' _Bless_ spell with its more potent magic. Since you cannot reach an opponent even if you wanted to, you just keep playing.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2003)

OOC: Doh! I obviously forgot to post, that Alexi would be casting defensively if she would be threatened (as two pages back)! But now it's too late, my bad.  Her initiative should be _before_ the centipede c4, tho, because of the ready action.


_Ouch! That beast hurts!_

Alexi tries to concentrate on her next spell (casting defensively) and hopefully sends a carpet of flames (_Burning Hands_, DC 16) into the creeping horde (hitting as many as possible without endangering her allies (which should be 5, N12-14/M13-14)). Whatever the result, she steps back into the corridor afterwards (P15), feeling the pain of her wounds starting to overcome her.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2003)

Oi!  Tell me about it, that big ugly nearly killed me!

Xendengalis stays on the defensive, and casts cure light on himself.

Edit:  Let's spread out so we can fight more effectively!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2003)

...


----------



## silentspace (Oct 3, 2003)

Edit:  OOC  You're right, I'm still getting used to the PBP format, sorry.  Guess I'm used to the interaction of table-format games     Playing without that back and forth is still new too me.  And when I make a suggestion I feel like I'm giving commands, which is not what I want to do.  I'll edit my previous post.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 3, 2003)

(OOC: actually, I usually just fake it. )


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 4, 2003)

Map for end of last round:


----------



## Jemal (Oct 4, 2003)

Michelle's attention remains riveted on the large bug, and she flings another blast of anger at it, determined to blow up the big centipede
Edit: Just noticed C1 might be able to hit me... if that's the case, and he's still around when she casts, she'll cast defensively (Concentration +0, eep.)
OOC: another Magic Missile at the Big Boy.  I know it's not the most tactically sound, but michelle is a pissed-off, bug-hating young girl with magical powers... not exactly the most strategically minded.. yet.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 4, 2003)

OoC:Yes, I fell back with the group. Did I get an Attack of opportunity n C1 as it advanced to attack my companion? Either way, I will attack it on my action.

IC: Norynth, frustrated with this combat with mindles insects, swings his blade down, hoping to bisect the scuttling insect nearest him.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 4, 2003)

> Oren (autopilot): You wait down at the intersection.




Autopilot? I posted his action, which is, quite simply, stab. At the one that had just bit him, I'd presume.

In any case, on the next initiative, unless he's bleeding heavily (or poisoned), his action is to _stab_. If he is bleeding heavily, it's run-away time.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 5, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Did I get an Attack of opportunity n C1 as it advanced to attack my companion?



No, because it did not move _through_ spaces threatened by you, just _into _one. You'd be rightly upset if you just walked up to a foe to attack and suffered an AoO. It _did,_ though, suffer an AoO from Oren, because it moved from one square he threatened into another one he threatened.



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Autopilot? I posted his action, which is, quite simply, stab. At the one that had just bit him, I'd presume.



Sorry, there was a lot to keep track of... I got something mixed up. He should have taken his attack when they came within range. I'll edit the above post to signify this.
Edit: I figured out what I did... I copied and pasted the previous round to make it faster filling out this one, and I missed Oren's action. You'll note he's doing exactly the same thing, verbatum, that I had him doing the previous round. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Imerak (Oct 5, 2003)

Foran continues playing, pouring his heart into the song.  He braces himself for dodging any attacks (fighting defensively.)


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 6, 2003)

Xendengalis: You cast _Cure Light_, twisting so that the centipede can't get a bite in at you. Regardless of your contortions, you manage to get the spell off. The healing power fills you, and you see the hole in your flesh cover itself with new skin. You're not as good as new, but you're much better than you were!

Kerith: Ready an action to attack the first enemy to move within reach.

_Blackwing: _Guarding the east passage. 

Huge Monstrous Centipede: Can't get in on the action and seems mad as all heck at all those magic missiles.

_Gertrude: _Attacks c1, missing.

Norynth: You attack c1, missing.

Michelle: Insistant that you will take out the big one, you hurl yet another magic missile. Afterward, it looks as though it is on its last legs (which is saying quite a bit, considering how many legs it has).

Alexi: casts burning hands defensively, and barely gets the spell off (by my estimates, you don't reach N12.) The hallway suddenly seems filled with fire, and several of the bugs roast nicely (c1, c2, c4, c5, c6). When the smoke clears, only c5 is still moving from that lot - the rest are dead, toasted in their shells. The horrid stench of cooked bug fills the air. You step back into P15.

Medium Monstrous Centipedes: Continue their mindless assault, scuttling over the smoking bodies of their fellows.
c1: dead
c2: dead
c3: dead
c4: dead
c5: (injured) Approaches Xengendalis (M15), trying to bite. Oren gets an AoO, but doesn't hit. It misses its own attack.
c6: dead
c7: moves to N15 and attacks Norynth, missing very badly.
c8: moves to O15 and attacks Kerith, also missing. 
c9: moves to M13, but can't reach anybody to attack.

edit: Kerith: You attack c8, missing, as your readied action goes off (initiative changed).

Oren: You stab at c5, but can't quite pin the thing.

_Titus:_ attacks c7, but misses.

Foran: You keep on playin'!


I think we're beyond needing a map at this point in the battle.


(OOC: Remarkably, the only things I rolled above 10 for this round were the concentration checks and c5's saving throw. That's dice for you.)

(Also OOC: Considering what happened to Alexi, I'm thinking it might be easier if, in the future, I automatically consider anybody casting in a threatened area to be casting defensively, unless they say otherwise. What do you think?)

(Also also OOC: What's the point of an OOC thread if I don't use it? Compare and contrast the pros and cons, and present me with a five page paper tomorrow morning. Thank you. )


----------



## dpdx (Oct 7, 2003)

Kerith, noticing the cute young mage next to him, will do his best to cut down centipede c8 in square O15 for the time being.

[edit: don't forget, Oren and I may get flanking bonuses and/or sneak attack damage.]


----------



## Uriel (Oct 7, 2003)

OoC:Not to be predictable, but...

IC:Norynth continues to hack at the Centipede(s) closest to him, as does gert continue to bite at them.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 7, 2003)

OOC: see OOC thread 
OOC²: Oh, just noticed you killed c3 twice!  c6 should also be dead!

Alexi's lips form a satisfied smile, as about half of the beasts stop crawling. She almost forgets about her bad wounds, but then reconsiders and withdraws from the bug next to her and moves 10' east further into the corridor.

_Rest is for you, guys._


----------



## silentspace (Oct 7, 2003)

Xendengalis does a double-take as he watches the centipedes fry.  He looks at Alexi with his mouth open, like he's about to say something to her, when the still-smoldering bug in front of him takes a lunge.  He jumps back, annoyed.

To the centipede:  Whoa!  Hold on there!  I wasn't ready!.  To the companions: Hey fellows, this crispy critter looks like it's almost dead!  Should we subdue him for questioning?  What's that?  Smash him?  OK, but we could be missing out on a chance to get some valuable information!

Xendengalis shrugs, then swings his mace down hard, looking to squash the half-dead centipede.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 8, 2003)

I think I can assume what you are all going to do next, so I'll get right to it.


Xendengalis: Attacks c5, but miss.

_Blackwing: _Guarding the east passage. 

Huge Monstrous Centipede: Still can't quite get in...

_Gertrude: _Attacks c7, biting deep into its gooey flesh and killing it instantly.

Norynth: You attack c5, slicing the half-dead thing asunder. It is dead.

Michelle: You fling your last magic missile at the big one, and everybody feels a flood of relief as it finally collapses to the ground, dead.

Alexi: you pull back further.

Kerith: You attack c8 again, missing.

Medium Monstrous Centipedes: Seeming to have no comprehension that they are being slaughtered, the 2 remaining bugs press on.
c1: dead
c2: dead
c3: dead
c4: dead
c5: dead
c6: dead
c7: dead
c8: Attacks Kerith again, missing so badly it almost looks like it was attacking somebody else. 
c9: moves up to attack Norynth, but misses.

Oren: Attack c8, and almost miss it, but almost doesn't count and goes down.

_Titus:_ attacks c9, crunching its head to pieces.

END COMBAT!

You each gain *500 XP!*


OOC: This is the battle that my RL players missed because they complained that they were bored with fighting seemingly endless waves of centipedes.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 8, 2003)

OoC: How could one tire of centipedes?  Er..I need to add up XP, dpdx, do you have a total anywhere, you seemed to keep track before I recall. I will go back and have a look, though...

IC: Norynth calls Gert back, moving among the centipedes and making sure that they are all dead. When he is finished, he returns to the companions with a satisfied look upon his face, glad to be done with that business.'Well, friends, what now? I must say that the fire was quite useful Alexi. You know, roasted centipede smells a bit like crayfish. Perhaps they are edible...'


----------



## silentspace (Oct 8, 2003)

Xendengalis nods at Norynth.  Aye, and those magic missiles weren't too shabby either!  He smiles at Michelle.

Ahem.  As your doctor, I must insist we retreat somewhere safe so I can treat anyone who's been exposed to poison.  Should take about an hour.

Xendengalis starts examining everyone's wounds, trying to decide who should get cure lights and who should get a cure minors.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 8, 2003)

Xengendalis: You estimate that Oren needs a cure minor, Alexi needs one or two cure lights (depending on luck), and Norynth needs a cure light. You could probably use a cure light as well. You are the only one who was poisoned.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 8, 2003)

Edit: Xendengalis converts his two remaining 1st level spells to cast cure light on Norynth and Alexi.  He'll convert all his 0-level spells to cure minors - one for Oren, one for Alexi or Norynth (whoever needs it more), and two for himself.

Xendengalis wouldn't mind resting a day to regain his spells, but he's ready to forge ahead if that's what the group wants.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 8, 2003)

One cure light heals Norynth completely.
One cure light wasn't enough to heal Alezi more than halfway.
Oren took one cure minor. You give another to Alexi and two more to yourself. You are fully healed and Alexi is only slightly injured now.

The poison gives one last kick, and you feel your muscles knot up some more.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 8, 2003)

Kerith sheaths his rapier and smiles, sheepishly: "Well, that went very well, despite my inability to hit the broad side of a barn..."

Kerith rummages through his pack, and digs out one of his healing potions. He walks over to Alexi, and offers it to her. "You look like you need this more than I do. Why don't you take it?"

If she takes it, or if he has to put it back because she refuses it, Kerith will then walk over to the room the centipedes came from, and search thoroughly (taking 20) for objects of interest.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2003)

_Ah, that didn't work out too bad in the end, despite my little mishap in the heat of the battle. I guess I have to better get used to this kind of stuff. Thanks for the healing, Xendengalis, much appreciated!_

She then turns to Kerith and bows slightly. _That's really nice of you, thanks. I'll keep it only as an emergency and give it back to you tomorrow, if I didn't need it!_ Alexi carefully stashes the potion away.

_Along this corridor,_ Alexi points to the east, _there is a stairway. Just to let you know._


----------



## Jemal (Oct 9, 2003)

"Maybe we should rest a bit, I'm not too used to fighting such... BIG things, and I'm feeling kinda drained.  the doc looks like he's running low, too."  Michelle smiles back at Xen "Thanks, I've gotten pretty good with them.".  
She then turns to Alexi "That was a great spell, I've never seen one of those before!  What else can you do?"


----------



## Imerak (Oct 9, 2003)

Foran sighs as he puts his pipes down.  "Sorry I didin't do much in that battle.  I was trying to inspire you guys with my pipes, I guess it worked.  I think we should probably rest the night, not that I'm that drained, but I don't want to be relying on a group of exhausted spellcasters."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 9, 2003)

A search of the centipede's lair, sadly, reveals primarily junk. The only intact items are a bundle of tiny scroll tubes, perhaps intended to be tied to messanger pigeons. None of them contain anything.

Looks like you're resting (back in your homebase-storeroom I presume). Some of Xengendalis' dexterity damage heals, and Alexi heals up almost as good as new - a single cure minor will fix her up perfectly.

-​ 
There isn't much left to this level, so I'll just describe what you're about to explore. The passage in which you fought the last battle continues north and meets up with the east-west passage up there. 

There are 2 storerooms in the hallway where you fought, one (the bug lair) described above, and the other full of junk.

At the corner where the north-south hallway and the east-west hallway meet, (NE corner of the map) there is a large, steel door embossed with images of grape vines set into the north wall. It is firmly locked.

At the southern end of the corridor, there is a passage east that terminates in a broad spiral staircase going up. These are the stairs noticed by Blackwing during the battle.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 9, 2003)

After Xendengalis' morning meditations, he examines Alexi again, seeing how much her wounds have closed over the night.  Seeing the slight damage, he touches her wound lightly, healing her.  He gathers up his gear again, ready to head up the stairs when everyone's ready.

Edit:  Head up the stairs or check out that locked door that is     Might as well check out that door first, no?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2003)

To Michelle: _You wanted to know about the spells I've studied? You did see the _Burning Hands_ spell, I used in the battle. Other than that and a selection of useful Cantrips, I have learned some protective spells, one can create a suit of armor made out of force, the other forms a shield in a similar way, both together would give me the protection of a knight in full armor for a short time. Then I know one spell, which protects against evil beings, mental influence and creatures from other planes of existance. Mind you, I do not know that much about all this planar stuff myself. Still learning, like you._ Alexi smiles and then continues. _I have two spells, which allow me to travel faster, if needed, one can summon a riding horse and the other will increase my speed greatly for a few minutes. The last spell I know currently is another attack spell, but less... harmful than the flames you've seen. It's spreading in a 30' cone-shaped area, filling it with bright lights, which can stun or blind those inside for a short time. I also carry a couple scrolls, which I planned to scribe into my spellbook in time, but didn't get around doing so, yet. One of those is the _Magic Missile_ spell you were using to great effect against that huge bug. I'll focus my spells for tomorrow on the offense, like I did today, but will also learn some protective incantations, so I hopefully won't get hurt like this again. That wasn't a very pleasing experience._

The party then heads back to rest. In the morning, after Xendengalis treated her wounds, Alexi feels a lot better. She will then sit over her spellbook for a while, preparing her spells for the day (updated in the RG sheet). She will also give back the potion to Kerith, as promised.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 10, 2003)

[wonky-ass subscribed threads...]

Kerith wakes up, refreshed, entreats Alexi to hold onto the healing potion for another day, and sets out with the others. Trying the 'grapes' door, Kerith finds it to be locked.

"Well, the gobbos may have sacked Myrtolo Keep, Bastion of the Realm, but by blessed Pelor, NO ONE gets into the Realm's wine! Ha!"

Kerith looks back at the others.

"I can give this a try, or we can save it for later and look for the stairs. Your pick. Majority rules."


----------



## Imerak (Oct 10, 2003)

Foran chuckles at Kerith's comment.  "I think we should head up those stairs.  I could definately use a good glass of wine right now--probably vintage, that stuff--oh, what the hell, let's try the door."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2003)

Xendengalis gets a far away look in his eyes...

Mmm, for some good wine, I'd help you chop that door down myself!  By Pelor, I see now why the gods created Silence spells!  Too bad I can't cast one though.

He licks his suddenly parched lips.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 10, 2003)

OOC: Woohoo! A new level!

The spiral staircase only goes up one floor, opening out into a hallway leading north. Compared to the last level, this one is pretty dry, though the air remains humid.

30' ahead there is a door on both the left and right walls, though the hall continues. These doors, unlike those in the basement, are in reasonable condition, all things considered.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 11, 2003)

Oren pauses to consider the doors. "I'd like if we didn't have to backtrack to check through these, but I have this terrible feeling we're going to have more centipedes to step on if we do... Kerith, you know how to check doors for things, right? Can you check that one for _bugs_?"


----------



## dpdx (Oct 11, 2003)

At Oren's question, Kerith smiles. "Sure I do, but I'll tell you what: let's head up the stairs, and if we don't rouse anything particularly powerful, we'll come back and investigate some more. As for the centipedes, you tell me - do they like... wine?"

Kerith will take point on the way up the staircase, moving silently, with rapier drawn, as he does so. If he sees anything hostile, he'll handsignal the group to stay back, and try to make himself obscure (Hide check upon sight of enemy, if possible).


----------



## Thanee (Oct 11, 2003)

Alexi nods and moves with the group. Once they reach the top of the stairs, she'll cast a _Mage Armor_ spell to protect her (and Blackwing) from any dangers they might encounter. Blackwing, as usual, stays close to her.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 11, 2003)

Xendengalis, remembering Norynth's comment about roasted centipede smelling like crayfish, can't help but wonder how that would taste with some wine.  He shakes his head, realizing he must be losing his mind.

Err, maybe we'll find the key on the upper levels.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 12, 2003)

OoClease see OoC thread for my absence, I'm very back now.

IC: Norynth, glad to have such a solid group of companions at his side, returns to the makeshift camp with the others.Once there he offers to teach the others of Goblins, his _Chosen Foe_, their tactics and mannerisms, as well as any terms that he feels that may prove useful <Help,guards,attack, retreat etc...>.

OoC: I noticed that I didn't have Languages on my submitted sheet. I Speak Common and Goblin (I always take my chosen Foe's language, as a matter of practicality, hopefully I will be cleaving them asunder soon  >.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 12, 2003)

The Basements:


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 12, 2003)

wow, I didn't expect it to be that.... BIG! Sorry.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 12, 2003)

The beginning of the next level:


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2003)

*Xendengalis*

Xendengalis pulls out a copper coin.

Heads the left door, Tails the right door

He tosses the coin in the air.  He catches it and slaps it down on his forearm.  Making sure no one else can see, he lifts his hand up slightly and takes a peek.

Ahem... I've consulted my deity, Pelor.  According to him, we should check the left door

He tucks the copper back in his pouch.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 15, 2003)

Kerith, upon hearing the 'will of his God,' moves silently toward the left door and checks it for traps and locks.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 15, 2003)

You find no traps or locks. Pushing open the door, you see a room stocked full of spare kitchen equipment - large spatulas, tongs, pots, skewers, knives, etc..., all hanging on hooks on the walls or on low tables and shelves. 

The room is about 20' square, and has no other exits.
(OOC: I'm deleting the picture of the basements above. It's making the page too hard to read)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 15, 2003)

Content to let Titus continue to _Guard_ Alexi, Norynth moves cautiously forward, Gertrude at his hip, sniffing for any signs of danger.

Looking fo Goblin Tracks <Wilderness Lore>, Norynth remarks 'I don't think that Goblins have been here yet, as they would have taken the knives and the pots, for they'd rather reuse things found than do any honest work such as smelting or mining.'


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2003)

Xendengalis helps search the room.  Afterwards, figuring now is as good a time as any, Xendengalis casts Detect Magic, concentrating first on the contents of the room, then in all directions beyond the room.  If he finds anything, he will concentrate until he gets as much information as he can.

Yes... those tongs have a strong Transmutation aura... yes... they seem to be able to lift things... even hot things...

OOC:  Spells left:
Level 0 (4): Guidance, Resistance
Level 1 (4): Bless, Cure Light, Sanctuary, Summon Monster I


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 15, 2003)

ooc: The manage attachments window won't come up. We're stuck with the big map until it starts working.

Norynth: Interestingly, you find no tracks whatsoever. A layer of dust covers the floor, seemingly undisturbed for decades.

Xengendalis: You detect no magic in the vicinity. You keep concentrating, hoping something will turn up.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 15, 2003)

"Careful, now. If you knock something over, whatever's living here is likely to hear it."

Kerith backs cautiously away from the left door. Encouraged, he checks the door on the right for traps and locks.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 15, 2003)

Again, you detect no traps or locks.

Opening the door, you discover a 30'x30' room. The north and south walls are lined with sturdy shelves laden with oak barrels, some of which have taps. Much of the floor is also covered with upright barrels. The barrels are of variable sizes, containing anywhere from five to fifty gallons, and some appear to have sprung leaks, though the floor has long since dried and dusted over.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 15, 2003)

Kerith rushes back into the lefthand doorway, and whispers loudly: "Hey, bring some of those bowls and tankards over here!" He points behind himself, into the righthand room. "I found _kegs!_"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 17, 2003)

"Oh, Pelor is good!" You hear a clatter as Oren comes rushing with an armful of pots, bowls, ladels... Anything that will hold liquid.

"Unless, of course, we've found the _poison_ stores..."


----------



## Uriel (Oct 17, 2003)

Nprynth sheathes his sword, taking up his crossbow, keeping watch whilete others gather whatever it is that they choose to. Calling both Titus and Gert to him, _Guard_, he keeps his eyes peeled for trouble.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 17, 2003)

You find that the smaller kegs contain cheap liquer - at least, those barrels that have survived. It's nasty, but it'll get you drunk in short order. The larger barrels either contain low-quality wine, actually rather good after aging for so many decades (though you have the misfortune of tapping a keg of vinegar), or good, old fasioned ale. Even with the number of barrels that have sprung seams, there is more booze here than you know what to do with.

OOC: What happens to beer after being stored in a cask for 70 years? Is it still drinkable?


----------



## dpdx (Oct 17, 2003)

[It depends on how, and how watertightly, it has been stored. Old beer is not necessarily good beer, but it can last a _long_ time if unaffected by the outside world.]

Kerith can't manage to suppress a grin as he tries to 'shush' Oren. "Quiet! Goblins!", he whispers as loudly as he can, before threatening to explode with twitters of laughter.

Upon return to the caskets, Kerith is more interested in liquid than in liqueur, and thus opts for a small bowl of the ale.

"Go easy, now. How do we know this isn't a trap where the goblins get us drunk and then skewer us?"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 17, 2003)

Alexi watches the guys filling various containers with booze from outside the room, shaking her head slightly, obviously quite amused by the sight. _Guys..._


----------



## Uriel (Oct 17, 2003)

Norynth continues his vigil, uninterested in the libations for the time being.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 17, 2003)

Pelor is great!  He wanted us to go to the left door first, so we could get these bowls, then to the right door, so we could have something to fill em with!  Hehe.

Xendengalis taps his bowl against anyone else's who is drinking, then takes a drink himself.  Afterwards he'll continue to search the room with the others.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 17, 2003)

Upon searching the room, you discover that one of the large flagstones lining the east wall low to the floor is loose. In fact, not only is it loose, it has no morter around it at all and looks as though it can be easily pulled aside.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 17, 2003)

Xendengalis sighs

I hope that's not one of those secret doors you're always hearing about.  Its so low to the ground we might have to crawl.  I hate crawling!

He stands in front of the casks, studying them.

Say after we clear this keep out, it might be nice to hang around here for a bit, what do you say?

He's talking to his fellows, but he's not looking at them.  Looks like he's trying to figure out how many nights of drinking these casks would be good for.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 17, 2003)

Kerith, about 1/3 of the way to a comfortable buzz, notices the flagstone. Walking over there, he surmises that it might be pulled away, if it's not trapped. Kerith will check the flagstone for traps, then if he decides there are none, he'll attempt to pull it away.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 18, 2003)

The flagstone (untrapped) pulls away easily, revealing a very narrow tunnel, bored through solid stone. It is about 3' wide and 2' high. Holding your light to the entrance, you see that the tunnel ends at another flagstone after about ten feet. There are no cobwebs - it looks like the stones fit the ends well enough to keep out the vermin.

It is possible to crawl through, but not with backpacks or any armor heavier than light.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 18, 2003)

Kerith replaces the stone where it originally sat. "Argh. It's a tunnel, not a treasure hole. It can wait until morning. Unless the majority disagrees, I say we leave it be for now."

Kerith helps himself to another half-bowl of ale, but will stop before he gets loopy. [Will save? Seriously, how does inebriation work in DnD?]

"You know, I sure wouldn't mind finding the larder around here. Some bread, cheese or jerky would be nice..."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 18, 2003)

Oren, perhaps heartened by the ale, is more intent on the hole.

"I think I can wriggle through that... Does anyone have a rope? Hell... Do I have a rope?" He looks -- he doesn't. "Someone, tie me up and tug me out if you hear a scream that sounds like me... Or like anyone else, for that matter. Even if I'm winning I'd rather not be fighting alone."

Oren stares intently down the tunnel, plotting ways not to burn himself with a torch on the way through.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 18, 2003)

Kerith looks at Oren sardonically: "Uh-huh. And what happens when ya poosh that last stone out into three tribes full of goblins, huh? No, you'll not be getting my rope for that!"

If harrumphing doesn't become a nineteen-year-old slum kid, Kerith seems not to notice.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 18, 2003)

Norynth moves to the hole, listening to the enibriated talk of his Companions.
Lookig down into the hole he whistles for Titus to come forward. Letting the litle dog sniff at te entrance for anything worth sniffing <Scent>, Norynth looks to see if their are signs of Goblins...
Thinking to himself _This is the perfect size for Goblins to traverse, coming uponus unawares..._


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2003)

Alexi also peers into the little tunnel behind the Stone. Is there the same layer of dust inside, which covered the rest of this area?

_I don't have a rope with me, sorry. But I'd really like to know what this tunnel is meant for and what lies behind. It doesn't seem that anything is living down here, really, so dangers should be pretty small, I think._


----------



## Uriel (Oct 18, 2003)

Norynth says to Alexi  'Careful, there may be centipedes, but even more dangerous is the backside of little Titus there, he had bacon and beans for breakfast...'


----------



## Imerak (Oct 18, 2003)

Foran cracks a genuine smile when they find the liquor.  He pours himself a bowl of wine and sits down on the floor, sipping it.  "Vintage,"  he jokes with a stupid grin on his face.  When the tunnel is revealed, he looks at it curiously.  "Pretty small...just big enough for goblins to go through comfortably...or any of us small folk..."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2003)

_Maybe we could just use some kind of staff or pole to push the second stone into the room beyond?_


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 18, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Letting the litle dog sniff at te entrance for anything worth sniffing <Scent>, Norynth looks to see if their are signs of Goblins...



A thick layor of dust covers the floor, though the stones kept most of the dust out of the tunnel. You see no signs of recent habitation of any kind. Titus sniffs at the entrace to the tunnel, sneezing as he gets some dust in his nose. Uncertainly, he sticks his head into the tunnel a bit and keeps sniffing. He turns to look at Norynth, who can tell he's confused about something. Titus sniffs again, and apparently decides he's nervous and with a slight whimper returns to his master.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 18, 2003)

*Xendengalis*

Xendengalis had been looking at the casks and counting with his fingers, still trying to figure out how long they could stay drunk here as the group examines the hole.

Bah!  I hoped it wasn't one of those secret tunnels!  Looks like I'd have to strip down naked to get through there!

He leers at Michelle and Alexi for just a fraction of a second, then catches himself and avoids their glares.

Erm, sorry... How about we send someone in to see if he can listen or whatnot?  Maybe even open the flagstone if it can be done silently?  I don't have a rope myself.  Afterwards we should just move on, I say.  I'd like to find the larder too.  Maybe we'll find some pretzels and nuts to go with this ale!

OOC did the flagstone make much noise when it was opened?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 18, 2003)

No more noise than you would expect a heavy stone being dragged over a stone floor to make. All in all, the carousing probably made more noise.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 18, 2003)

"How about this, then? We've still got quite a bit of this floor to investigate outside these walls, and then we can crawl through the tunnel. We've also got the grape door down below, and there was a door nearby where we fought the last group of centipedes. I don't really think that just because we _found_ a tunnel, we have to necessarily go _through_ it before we do anything else.

I'm not really keen on going through there, but I bet I could fit without having to go naked. I can't detect scent better than poor Titus, but I bet I can poke holes in things with me sword a lot better."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 18, 2003)

> We've also got the grape door down below, and there was a door




 There is only one unexplored door on the lower level.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 19, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> "How about this, then? We've still got quite a bit of this floor to investigate outside these walls, and then we can crawl through the tunnel. We've also got the grape door down below, and there was a door nearby where we fought the last group of centipedes. I don't really think that just because we _found_ a tunnel, we have to necessarily go _through_ it before we do anything else.
> 
> I'm not really keen on going through there, but I bet I could fit without having to go naked. I can't detect scent better than poor Titus, but I bet I can poke holes in things with me sword a lot better."




'We could attach a rope to your belt and yank you back if something amiss transpires.Otherwise, I am for looking down that last doorway.'


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2003)

_Well, chances are, that whatever lies beyond this tunnel is also accessible otherwise. So we could just put the stone back, put one of the heavier kegs in front of it, so whatever it is Titus sniffed in there, is kept inside._


----------



## Imerak (Oct 19, 2003)

Foran chuckles a bit at Xendengalis's comment.  "I don't exactly think that would be wise.  I could go through there, no problem.  It does raise a question, though.  Who exactly built this tunnel?  I mean, I don't think the goblins have been down here, and unless the humans of the keep crawled through the passage naked any time they wanted to get down here, I don't see what the point of it is."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 19, 2003)

I think some of you might not be realizing that the hallway leading to these rooms continues. I might be wrong. Anyway, if you investigate the 2nd floor hallway, you will discover this layout:


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 19, 2003)

So, your choices are:

1) The steel door embossed with grapes and vines on the previous level.
2) The secret tunnel.
3) The door ahead to the left.
4) The door ahead to the right.
5) The chamber at the end of the hall.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 19, 2003)

Kerith, tired of arguing about the tunnel, leaves the cask room and proceeds down the hall, carefully. Stopping at the next door on the left, he checks the lock.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 19, 2003)

Norynth mves up with Kerith, crossbow in hand and gertrude at his hip. Titus is on _Guard_ next to Michelle.

<Mixing up the 'Who has Titus?' game...>


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2003)

Alexi doesn't want any unpleasant surprises in her back, so she moves the stone back into position and pushes the heaviest object she can find and move in the room in front of the secret tunnel, before heading after the rest.


----------



## Imerak (Oct 19, 2003)

Firan gulps down the last of his wine and jogs after the others


----------



## silentspace (Oct 19, 2003)

Xendengalis watches Alexi replace the stone and block it.  He's glad that smart wizardess is here!  He can tell she's really good at thinking and stuff.  

He sees Foran gulping down the last of his wine and quickly gulps down his ale, trying not to burp until the females have left the room.  He reluctantly puts down his bowl and pauses briefly at the door, as if to say goodbye to the casks, then moves up to his spot behind Kerith and Norynth again.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 19, 2003)

The doors ahead to the right and left open into the Keep granaries (20x30 and 30x30, respectively). Flour sacks, long since destroyed by vermin, lie around the room. At some point in the past these rooms must have been the home of an impressive number of rodents, judging by the petrified droppings, but they have long since moved on.

You can see that the chamber at the end of the hall is a large kitchen.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2003)

_Is that it? There must be stairs somewhere... maybe in the kitchen? But who would place stairs into the kitchen,_ Alexi is wondering, while moving on towards the kitchen.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 19, 2003)

Kerith hurries up to catch Alexi, whispering to her, "Careful, we're still in hostile territory here..."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 20, 2003)

"Yes, very hostile," Oren mumbles, almost to himself. "The insects _hate_ us."

He does his best to keep up with the group without overexerting himself, failing to see why any of these obvious doors might have anything more interesting behind them than that secret one...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 20, 2003)

Norynth moves forward, keeping next to Kerith. craddling his sword in his left hand (in the crook of his arm/shoulder), he keeps his gaze moving constantly, his finger on the trigger of his crossbow...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 20, 2003)

The kitchen is huge - 80' long and 50' wide. Several long tables dominate the center of the room, with multiple hooks above them sporting very old cooking equipment. Cupboards and shelves line the walls. Three huge fireplaces are on the north wall. There are two passages exiting the kitchen to the east and a door to the west.

The kitchen:


----------



## dpdx (Oct 20, 2003)

Kerith, still cautious, advances between the rows of tables, to get a look at the passageways on the right. Rapier is drawn, and buckler is on.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2003)

_Aha,_ Alexi remarks more to herself upon entering the kitchen. She'll stay close to the center of the room and look around from there.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2003)

*Xendengalis*

Xendengalis will wait while Kerith checks down the passageways.  If nothing seems amiss, he will help search the room, including inside the fireplaces.

OOC no actual fires, right?  those are just graphics to let us know what they are?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 21, 2003)

Norynth will move forward with Kerith, his crossbow at the ready...Gert will pad alongside.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 21, 2003)

Oren, not really gathering what the fuss is about, draws his dagger and footpads a few yards behind Kerith, pausing to look over at Alexi, his eyebrows raised in a "what's-going-on?" expression.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2003)

Upon noticing Oren's questioning look, Alexi says: _Oh, I just realized, that this kitchen is pretty big, and there are rooms beyond it, which probably contain stairs somewhere._ She shrugs and continues to look around.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 23, 2003)

(Yes, they are just graphics of fires to represent fireplaces. My selection of icons is fairly limited.)

Kerith & Norynth & Oren: The southern of the two passages extends out of sight. The northern one opens into a scullery, with piles of ancient dirty dishes piled next to a huge sink.

Alexi: The kitchen as a whole looks like it was quickly abandoned. Some implements are on the tables, as if they were set down in the middle of use. Some of the cupboards hang open. It's not disorderly like there was a fight, but disorderly like the cooks all took off in the middle of their shifts.

Xengendalis: Since there seems to be no immediate danger, you begin to search the room. You see a glint of something in the ashes as you approach the fireplaces, and then *suddenly everything goes black*.

Everyone else: You see a sphere of total darkness engulf Xengendalis (20' radius, centered on the central fireplace). Kerith, Oren, Gertrude and Norynth are positioned near the NE passage to the scullery, Alexi is in the center of the room, Foran, Michelle and Titus are hanging out somewhere near the entrance.

COMBAT BEGINS!

Surprise Round

Enemy(ies): attack Xengendalis (flatfooted), hitting for minor damage. Xengendalis feels the thing that hit him try to attach itself onto him as he is struck, but manages to fend it off.

*Initiative:*

Enemy(ies): 21
Michelle: 19
Norynth: 15
Oren: 13
_blackwing_: 12
Kerith: 11
Foran: 11
_gertrude_: 8
_titus_: 8
Alexi: 5
Xengendalis: 5


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2003)

Alexi shouts: _Back to the corridor!_

She then moves back to the corridor herself and casts a _Shield_ spell to protect herself against whatever creatures appeared within that sphere of darkness.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 23, 2003)

*Xendengalis*

Curses, I don't have the Light spell!  Something's trying to attach itself to my head!

Xendengalis will take a blind swing, then take a five foot step back, remembering that this will place him between two tables.

Edit OOC taking some artistic liberties with the head bit


----------



## dpdx (Oct 23, 2003)

Kerith, looking down the northeast passageway with Norynth and Oren, notices the piles of dishes, some of which have grown cobwebs. "Someone's got a lot of work to do when they return to the Keep."

"Nothing down there, it's just a sc- Xen, are you all right? Why is it dark where you are?"

Kerith moves toward the dark circle but not into it, standing outside 10 ft [square M3]. His rapier is drawn, and his buckler is fastened.

[_All the lowest initiatives posting first - this is cool! Like Memento!_ ]


----------



## Imerak (Oct 23, 2003)

"What!  What's going on?" Foran asks, confused.  Realizing that a party member is in the sphere of darkness, he casts _Light_ on any debris he can find and tosses it into the sphere.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 24, 2003)

OoC:ACK!!! Mind Flayers!!!! Oh, sorry...

IC: Norynth moves towards where the Cleric is yelling. If he make contact in the _Darkness_, he will try to remove whatever it is that has attached itself to his head.

OoC:Ewww....


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 24, 2003)

Oren considers the situation for a moment, then decides his best contribution is information:

He takes a few steps back, then shouts: "Ze-.. Ex-.. Dangles! It's light out here! Just come toward my voice!"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 24, 2003)

OK, now that I have a few moments at home... Let's post a little map, shall we? 

If the map information changes your action for some reason, feel free to edit your posts above. I don't seriously look at them 'till I'm figuring the round results.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 24, 2003)

*Xendengalis*

OOC Thanks, I got confused about the scale, so my action didn't make a lot of sense.  

Xendengalis will retreat straight back, hoping he doesn't bump into any tables or persons.

Oi!  Leave my head alone!


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 25, 2003)

ROUND 1

Enemies: Xengendalis is attacked again, and is critically hit hit for severe damage. He falls down, unconscious and bleeding. Too bad the rest of you don't know this, but you do hear his cry of pain... then silence. 
The non-Xengendalis people see a dark, small-sized creature with numerous tentacles fly out of the darkness to N4, but just as quickly that view is cut off by another sphere of darkness. Kerith, Oren, Norynth, and Gertrude are enveloped. 

_Round 1 paused_

I pause the action at this point because events have occured that might impact the actions you were going to perform. Norynth, for instance, cannot reach Xengendalis without a double-move, and risks running past the other creature on his way. Foran now has to decide where to toss his _Light_ pebble. If you want to change your actions, please post. If not, well, don't post.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 26, 2003)

OoC:Aha...Bummer.

IC: Norynth will charge forward to <N-4> whever he saw the creature, hoping to reach it or his beset friend. Shouting 'Gert, Guard!', hoping that she will understand that he means himself, he moves off as fast as possible.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 26, 2003)

Kerith will move ahead 5 ft. (should put him at M5), and swing forward and to his left where he saw the creature enter (N4).


----------



## silentspace (Oct 27, 2003)

Xendengalis mutters deliriously Mommy!


----------



## Imerak (Oct 27, 2003)

Foran tosses the light pebble at the new sphere of darkness, racking his brains for any monsters he'd heard of that looked like this


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 28, 2003)

Oren ducks, hoping to end up under the attacks of any enemies (or allies) in the blackness, then backpedals away from the point he saw the creature, hoping to get back into the light.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 28, 2003)

Michelle bites her lower lip not knowing what to do, so holds her power ready to attack if she sees the.. whatever again.

(Readied action to fire a magic missile at that tentacle thing if I see it again.)


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 28, 2003)

ROUND 1

Enemies: Xengendalis is attacked again, and is critically hit hit for severe damage. He falls down, unconscious and bleeding. Too bad the rest of you don't know this, but you do hear his cry of pain... then silence. 
The non-Xengendalis people see a dark, small-sized creature with numerous tentacles fly out of the darkness to N4, but just as quickly that view is cut off by another sphere of darkness. Kerith, Oren, Norynth, and Gertrude are enveloped. 

Michelle: Readies an action to cast magic missile at a visible opponent.

Norynth: You move to N-3, which is only a 5' step. You last saw the creature directly in front of you in N-4. (Acting on the wild assumption that you intend to attack it) Your sword swings through the darkness, intersecting nothing. You call to Gertrude to guard you.

Oren: You back up to P-7 before you exit the darkness.

_blackwing_: Stays perched on Alexi

Kerith: (moving ahead 5' puts you in O-3, and that fits your action description) You swing blindly at N-4, where the creature should be, and feel your blade make solid contact. You hear a high-pitched squeal, almost out of your range of hearing, and the creature _thumps_ to the ground. 

Foran: Your light dispels the darkness (before I even had to post a battle map including it!), and you see that Kerith has slain the creature.

_gertrude_: moves up to Norynth, sniffing at the bloody mess on the ground.

_titus_: stays with Michelle.

Alexi: You call to your friends to go back to the corridor and do so yourself, joining Michelle and Foran.

Xengendalis: You bleed. 

(map to be posted tonight)


----------



## dpdx (Oct 28, 2003)

Round Two action:

Once the darkness has dispelled around the creature he killed, Kerith looks around and notices that most of his party is standing around, helpless, and this makes him angry. "DO SOMETHING! AIM FOR THE CENTER OF IT!", he yells, goaded by his success, and picks up the pebble with _light_ on it, tossing it forward in front of him along the O row, moving forward as he does so. His rapier is still drawn.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> Your light dispels the darkness.




OOC: While this a nice move of you, it's probably wrong, unless the Darkness was the equivalent of a 0th level spell, Light doesn't dispel it...  That's also why Alexi didn't even try it...

_Is it dead?_

Alexi quickly moves towards where Xendengalis dropped to the ground, trying to find him and his mouth, preparing the healing potion she still has from Kerith.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 28, 2003)

OOC: You're right - the opposite of the _Light_ cantrip is the aptly named _No Light_ from the BoVD. It should take a _Daylight_ spell to counter _Darkness_. But hey, these things are supposed to be CR 1, and _Darkess_ is pretty nasty when you follow all the rules for 100% concealment (lack of AoOs, creature can attack then move to an unknown location, requiring the player to guess a square to attack, etc...), especially when the creatures can still "see" you...

Ultimately, though, the light should have been swallowed up by the darkness. Maybe the magic was weakened because the thing died...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 29, 2003)

Map for end of round 1 and beginning of round 2:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 29, 2003)

Moving quickly towards where Xen's voice was last heard (and trailing the still _Guarding_ gertrude, Norynth plunges into the darkness yelling _Gert! Attack!_, remembering Gert's _Scent_ ability...


----------



## dpdx (Oct 29, 2003)

After tossing the pebble forward, Kerith will move along row 3, until he reaches I-3. If he hears anything, he'll stab straight out (into H3) with his rapier.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 30, 2003)

Oren, perhaps guilted by Kerith's plea, or maybe just worried about Xen, rolls back into the darkness, daggers drawn. He'll feel around the area where he last saw Xen, and administer one of his Cure Light potions, then try to pull him back out of there to safety. If he gets attacked during this process, it's stabby time. Again, keeping low, in case someone just can't wait to send an arrow or toss a dagger into the darkness.

_(Note: I realize this will probably take multiple rounds, but that's the game plan 'til it's done.)_


----------



## Imerak (Nov 2, 2003)

Deciding to go with what worked last time, Foran makes another light pebble and tosses it into the darkness.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 3, 2003)

ROUND 2

Enemies: None of you see or hear the creature you assume to still be in the sphere of darkness.

Michelle: Continues her readied action to fire a magic missile.

Norynth: You double move ("Moving quickly") to Xengendalis (H-3), almost tripping over his prone form in the darkness. He is not moving. You order Gertrude to Attack.

Oren: You draw your daggers and plunge into the darkness after Norynth. I'll assume a double move, and you almost collide with Norynth, who is already next to Xengendalis' inert form. You are at H-4.

_blackwing_: Stays perched on Alexi

Kerith: Forcing the DM to stick with his prior incorrect rule-call regarding darkness and light, you take the _light_ pebble and toss it towards where Xengendalis went down. You can only assume it worked, but you are instantly re-enveloped in darkness as the darkness around you re-manifests. It seems it was merely supressed, not dispelled. Gert is the only one with you in the darkness.
The rest of you see Kerith throw the pebble, and get swallowed up in darkness again, but the battlefield around Xengendalis is revealed. The remaining creature is now in square F-4.

Michelle: Your readied action goes off and you hurl a magic missile at the creature. As usual, it strikes unerringly. The thing looks badly injured.

Foran: You make another light pebble and throw it to reveal Kerith and Gertrude.

_gertrude_: sees the creature and runs forward to it (double move to G-4)

_titus_: stays with Michelle.

Alexi: You join the crowd around Xengendalis, but can't reach him with all the others in the way (you are in H-5). You hope he isn't dead yet.

Xengendalis: You bleed. Again.

I don't think another map will be required.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 3, 2003)

Kerith will attempt to perforate the creature in F4 with his rapier.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 4, 2003)

Norynth will pour his CLW potion down the throat of the inconcious Cleric.

Gert will bite the blasted monster.

Titus will yip and bark a lot...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2003)

Seeing, that others are already taking care of Xendengalis, Alexi puts back the potion and moves away a bit from the creature.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 4, 2003)

Xendengalis mutters  Please?  Just one more cookie...!


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 4, 2003)

Assuming the space is open, Oren, seeing that Xen is taken case of, will do a quick spin back to flank with Gertrude _(E-4, correct?)_, and try to stab this thing in the back -- if it _has_ a back.

If he can't reasonably move there, he'll just drag Xen back to relative safety.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Seeing, that others are already taking care of Xendengalis, Alexi puts back the potion and moves away a bit from the creature.




OoC:We might need a second one, we don't know how low he is...mine might heal 2HP..er, " don't jinx it, don't jinx it..."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 4, 2003)

ROUND 3

Enemy: The creature, badly injured, desperately strikes out at Gertrude, slamming her for moderate damage 

Norynth: You uncork your potion and pour it down Xengendalis' throat. The bleeding stops and the worst of his wounds close up, but he does not regain consciousness.

Oren: You move to flank with Gertrude and attack, missing.

_blackwing_: Stays perched on Alexi

Kerith: Let's assume you find a place to stand. You attack the creature, but you can't hit the broad side of a barn.

Michelle (autopilot): You throw another magic missile, killing the creature.

COMBAT ENDS!

Everybody recieves *85 xp*!


----------



## silentspace (Nov 4, 2003)

Xendengalis mutters deliriously and spits out a bit of the potion. Eww.. no... more... medicine...!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2003)

Alexi moves back towards the still-unconscious priest and the others, who are still standing around his body.

_Can anyone get him awake without using a potion? We might need that later for another emergency like this here!_

If anyone (-> Foran ) uses a spell to get Xendengalis awake, Alexi will keep the potion stashed. Otherwise, she'll use it, to get the priest back to consciousness.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 4, 2003)

Kerith breathes a sigh of relief as Michelle finishes off the creature. "Nicely done, Michelle."

Kerith readies a healing potion, if needed, for Xen. "If we can manage to keep our cleric from being knocked out, then we won't need the potions for emergencies.", he observes. [_as befits a PC with a sub-par WIS score._]


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 5, 2003)

OOC: I will be out of town until next Monday. It is possible I'll find a computer and check in while I'm gone, but don't bet on it. See you when I get back!


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 5, 2003)

Oren picks up the dead creature, obviously disgusted.

"Anyone know what this thing is? Because I don't want to end up buying one as a pet by accident, or something..."

_(OOC - This takes me back to the first D&D game I ran, where the players, all new to the game, fought a darkmantle in the first session... Many months and levels later, when the game was concluded, I was looking over the sheets and noticed that "squid thing" was still written down under equipment, from when they'd decided it was worth taking along to get it identified  )_


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 10, 2003)

OOC: I'm back. Obviously.

Oren: A few minutes of brainstorming the abilities and descriptions of creatures from various "adventurer's tales" with your companions seems to indicate that this creature is a "darkmantle."


----------



## Imerak (Nov 10, 2003)

"Okay, sure, I'll do something," Foran says.  He plays a short magical tune on his bagpipes, aiming to heal Xendelagis.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2003)

Norynth keeps his blade at hand in case any more Darkmantles are about...Gert and Titus are close at hand on _Guard_


----------



## dpdx (Nov 10, 2003)

Kerith, listening to the song of Foran, figures that everything is OK without his potion, and searches the firepits extensively for anything the darkmantles may have left behind when they shuffled off this mortal coil...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 12, 2003)

Oren examines the thing a little more... He might try to strip off the skin -- _'or better yet, see if Norynth can'_ -- and make a nice hat or cloak or something out of it, if it looks like it would be a decent material.

"Well, I'm guessing there's not much in the way of goblins out here -- they'd probably have cleared out or been cleared out by these darkmantles by now. So it's probably safe enough to keep going a bit?"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 12, 2003)

Foran: Your magic brings Xengendalis back to consciousness, but he is still badly injured.

Norynth: Standing guard.

Kerith: You search the fireplaces hopefully, but are disappointed. The old ashes contain the bones of more recently dead small animals. Looking up, you can see that the chiminys are narrow, and slant sideways through the solid rock to the exterior cliff-face. Nothing larger than a fat pigeon can fit through them, but obviously they represent the primary avenue of food for the darkmantles.

Oren: The darkmantle's skin is thick and rubbery, and you doubt it will be of much use.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2003)

Alexi will help searching the kitchen, and wait for Xendengalis to get himself patched together, he's probably the one that can do it best, she figures.

_Ready, when you are!_

Afterwards, when the group is ready to proceed, she will take her place somewhere in the center and move along.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 12, 2003)

Xendengalis shakes his head.  Oi Foran!  I had this dream where it was all dark and something was squeezing my head, like it was trying to suck my brains out.  Crikey!  What’s that thing?!  He jumps up and smashes the dead darkmantle at Oren’s feet.  

When he’s convinced it’s dead, he’ll cure himself as best he can.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 12, 2003)

OOC: Back.. again... I gotta find some way of getting rid of this 'life', it's interfeering with my gaming. 

IC: 

Michelle shakes her head as the adrenaline fades... "I think we're getting into too many battles, I keep feeling like I'm not all there, and my body just takes over and fights by itself...." She shrugs  "Well, I guess there's... worse... Xen, what in the 9 hells are you doing? "  She dodges a squirt of.. something, and makes a face, heading away from the squished, splattering darkmantle.  "I think it's dead" she calls out to him.

"I may be used to the battles, but the aftermath is still disgusting."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "I think it's dead"




_Yeah, looks like._


----------



## dpdx (Nov 12, 2003)

Kerith returns to the group, and looks over the cleric: "Nothin' in the fireplaces. Is he gonna be okay? I got an extra potion, and I bet I wouldn't even have to pay the Temple for it if I used it on one of their own clerics... Could sure use that wand of healing. So, are we moving on?"


----------



## Uriel (Nov 13, 2003)

Norynth speaks up, 'I think we need a proper night of rest,all.
I am for going back to our saferoom and resting.'


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2003)

Alexi shrugs. _Ok with me, if you think we need rest, altho I'm not yet tired. But we shouldn't risk anything, if someone else is._


----------



## silentspace (Nov 14, 2003)

Xendengalis nods at Norynth.  Aye, an extra day of rest wouldn't hurt.  I think we're both still recovering from the poison.

OOC Is that right?


----------



## dpdx (Nov 14, 2003)

"Okay, I want to try the grape room downstairs, then. Anyone feel like coming with me?"


----------



## silentspace (Nov 14, 2003)

Yep, I'm in!  Xendengalis gets a dreamy look on his face as he imagines what kind of wine might be behind that door.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2003)

Alexi nods. _Ok, let's check out that door downstairs then..._


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 14, 2003)

"The way things have been going, that's probably where they sealed the eternal soul of the Evil Grape Demon in days of yore... And Dangles, if you're still recovering from the poison, not to mention whatever this thing sucked out of you," he shakes the darkmantle's corpse emphatically, hoping as a last-second afterthought that nothing gets shaken out, "then maybe you should skip the _checking out_ part, and wait up with Norynth and, I don't know, someone else who isn't me. Then, if it is wine and not some terrible beast that eats gods, I promise will come up and get you before we've drank it all. And then you can get your rest down there, nice and safe in the arms of sweet sweet inebriation..."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 14, 2003)

OOC: Norynth, Xengendalis, and one of the doggies are still suffering from various poisons. For sweet arguments sake, let's assume that they feel more or less as good as new after they're rested. I can only assume that Xengendalis will expend enough of his remaining spells as healing spells as is required before actually resting.

Abandoning level 2 for a bit, you return to the damp, slimy basements for some rest, reguvination, and (hopefully) wine-drinking. Corpses of centipedes litter the hallways, oozing slime onto the already slick tiles. You can see harmless scavanger bugs have already begun to make meals of your ex-enemies. 

The grape-door stands just as it did before - solid steel, embossed with images of vines and grapes, and solidly locked.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 14, 2003)

OOC: Yep, Xen wants to heal up fully before resting, and heal any other injured people or animals too.  I think Xendengalis is the only one injured at this point though.  'Dangles'!  I love it!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2003)

_This is disgusting... I hope the room behind the door does not hold more of these... things..._

Alexi carefully moves over the various corpses and puddles of ooze on the ground, while moving towards the "grape door".

_So, any plans on how to open this? Looks fairly sturdy to me._


----------



## Jemal (Nov 14, 2003)

Michelle strides up to the door and says "Open Sesame"  then shrugs and turns around to the others. "I heard a story once." she says, then walks back to the others.  "Truthfully I don't know.. we could try to force it open, or take the door off it's hinges... Um, does it have hinges?"  She looks at the door's edges, wondering.

OOC: BTW, just so you all know the current Xp total is 1735, by my count.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2003)

Alexi shrugs.

_Didn't some of the guys had... uhm... special tools? Maybe those could help?_


----------



## Uriel (Nov 15, 2003)

OoC: Definately wanting to heal enough for the Poison's detrimental effects to at least lessen some more.
Off-Topic:Jemal, please see OoC for the Silver Door, sorry merak for the high jack.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 16, 2003)

"Hmmph. Mebbe me skeleton key could give it a shot."

Kerith tries an Open Lock check (thieves tools).


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2003)

Alexi blinks. _Sounds good!_

She watches Kerith interested, when he tries to unlock the door.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 21, 2003)

OOC: Yikes! Sorry I've put you off so long, folks. Thanee: nice, subtle "getcherass in here, DM!" 

Kerith: With time, you're able to get the lock open (take 20). The heavy door swings inward and you can see a damp, dusty wine celler (30'x30'). The north, east, and west walls are filled with wine, each bottle in its own little cubby. There are easily a thousand bottles here.

The south wall, on each side of the door, are filled with shelves. The shelves evidently once held numerous samples of fine cheeses on carved wood plates, but they are nothing but vague piles of mold now, and the plates are ruined.

In the center of the room stands an oak table, still standing despite the dampness. Covered with old cobwebs on the table is a dusty, tarnished wine service comprised of four silver goblets, a silver serving tray for cheese and bread, and two silver carafes. All are embossed with images of grapes and vines similar to those on the door.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2003)

OOC: ...and a timely one, too, as I see! 

_Looks like your hopes were answered... careful please, who knows how big the spiders are, who left those cobwebs,_ Alexi says, while scanning the room from outside, peering over Kerith's shoulder.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 22, 2003)

Kerith smiles as the lock pops open, and then smiles even wider to see the wine cellar. Drawing rapier and shield, he notices the cobwebs and deduces that there could be fairly large spiders.

"At least we know the gobs haven't been 'ere... What say we get that rest?"


----------



## Uriel (Nov 22, 2003)

Moving in  (with Dogs at the ready), Norynth keeps his crossbow loaded and his eyes Keen (Spot)...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 24, 2003)

Entering the room and wary of dangers, you are almost disappointed to find nothing dangerous. The cobwebs are very old.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 24, 2003)

"I wouldn't worry... If there were spiders here, wouldn't they have eaten the centipedes by now?"

Oren begins searching the room, looking for anything interesting the earlier occupants may have hidden down here.


----------



## dpdx (Nov 24, 2003)

Kerith snaps his fingers at Oren's statement: "Aye, an eca-, ecosystem. Me mum taught me that 'un."


----------



## Jemal (Nov 25, 2003)

"SPIDERS? EW!  I seriously need to learn how to wield fire... I mean come on, first Centipedes, then giant fungus, now SPiders?  And don't even get me started about all those stinky, gross perverted goblins we're going to have to fight upstairs!" Michelle peeks around the corner, her face a mask of disgust as she looks at the mold and the cobwebs.  "The wine still good?"


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

As the dogs sniff about (as dogs will do), Norynth moves to the old silverware, picking up what looks obvously valuable and piling it together for insertion into a sack. Then, he continues his_Search_ of the room...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 25, 2003)

You find nothing but the silver set and the wine itself.

Unfortunately, the wine labels have faded in the humidity to the point where you can't read them.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2003)

Not overly interested in the wine, Alexi will look for a place near the entrance, where she can sit down and read in her spellbook.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 25, 2003)

Xendengalis examines the wine bottles.  'Ey!  All the labels've faded!  He sighs.  Well, I guess there's only one way to tell what's in 'em, isn't there?  He grins at the other partyers in the group.


----------



## Imerak (Nov 26, 2003)

(Sorry I haven`t been posting lately...my computer crapped out, and any internet access I have right now is very sporadic.  Feel free to NPC me if we get into a fight or anything.)

"And they said an adventurer`s life isn`t a luxurious one," Foran says with a grin as he opens and drinks a random bottle of wine.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

With a stern tone, Norynth _suggests_ ' Let's keep the revelry to a point where we are _safe_ if you other folks don't mind.
Norynth wasn't against having a drink, but in an old Dungeon full of giant centipedes, Goblins and Gods' know what else, being drunk was a foolish state.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Nov 26, 2003)

Foran: The bottle you open is much better than the cheap wine upstairs.

OOC: You know, some of you are probably still tipsy from the party upstairs. It was only about 10 minutes ago you know... Ah, well. This is what I get for putting so much booze in a dungeon.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 27, 2003)

Mmm!  This stuff is delish!  Hey, you think this stuff's worth anything on the markets?

Since there don't seem to be any random wandering creatures in these parts, and they're planning on resting the night, he doesn't mind getting a little happy.  Not sloppy though


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 27, 2003)

Xendengalis said:
			
		

> Mmm!  This stuff is delish!  Hey, you think this stuff's worth anything on the markets?




"Dunno... I'd doubt it. The labels are pretty much gone, so it would be tough to convince a buyer of the vintage... But then, I'd hardly be opposed to stashing a few bottles on the way out, to sell or to drink, whatever sounds better once we can pull an offer."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 2, 2003)

OOC: _Nudge. _The balls in your court, folks...


----------



## silentspace (Dec 2, 2003)

OOC:  Have we rested, regained spells and all that?  Are we all fully healed and free of the effects of poison?  Looks like we've already looted the grape room, so I guess we're back up in the dining room with the fireplaces.

I guess you all searched this room already, eh?  Looks like we have two passageways and a door to choose from.

Xendengalis scratches his head.  He realizes how much he likes having his head, now that he almost lost it to that darkmantle thing...


----------



## Thanee (Dec 3, 2003)

silentspace said:
			
		

> OOC:  Have we rested, regained spells and all that?  Are we all fully healed and free of the effects of poison?  Looks like we've already looted the grape room, so I guess we're back up in the dining room with the fireplaces.




OOC: Actually I thought, we had not rested yet...  But yeah, let's just get moving...

After finishing her studies for the evening and after relocating to the resting place, Alexi fell asleep quickly. She had tested the vine as well, whose taste was a welcome change from the smelly dungeon they had to explore.

In the morning, she woke up early and sat over her books again, preparing spells for the day.

When the group decided to continue, Alexi took position in the middle as usual.

_Yes, I think we're done here. Which door then?_


----------



## Uriel (Dec 3, 2003)

OoC:I wanted to rest. I'm still suffering from an unknown Poison and a little time would be great to hel that,I think.So, Norynth is heading back to/staying in the 'safe room' for a buit and getting some sleep.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 3, 2003)

Michelle chimes in that she, too would like to rest.  "I'm not so used to flinging spells around like this, it's taking quite the toll, and a woman such as me simply CAN'T look fatigued, even in a dungeon."


----------



## dpdx (Dec 3, 2003)

Kerith, not wanting to alarm any other creatures about, speaks softly: 

"Yeah, we've worked hard, and if I could speak for Xen, I'd say he deserves a rest after his ordeal with those darkness creatures. I can stand guard a little while, if anybody wants to sleep, but can I suggest we use this room and stay together?"

If the group is amenable, he'll close the door to the wine room, and take a position directly behind it (5' behind if the door swings out, 10' if it swings in), with crossbow drawn.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 3, 2003)

Norynth says 'Gertrude can stand watch as well, friend.'


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 3, 2003)

OK, you've rested. Spells back, hp restored, and I think the poison should be worn off by now.

You got the steel door in the kitchen, the passage east from the kitchen, and the secret tunnel to pick from.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 4, 2003)

_I think we should check that door out, it probably simply leads to some storage area, that should be pretty straightforward. Then we can continue along that corridor._


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

Norynth (feeling much better now) agrees with Alexi. Telling Titus to _Guard_ Alexi and taking the front wit gert (and ze Rogue,I assume) he prepares to have a look at the steel door when/if we go that route.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 4, 2003)

Kerith, upon hearing Alexi's suggestion, moves to the front and toward the steel door in the kitchen.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 4, 2003)

The steel door is not locked, but is designed to be very tight-fitting and has a large pull-latch-handle to open it.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 8, 2003)

"I've got a feeling 'Open Sesame' won't work on this one either." Michelle says as she looks pointedly at their muscle-men.  "You boys up to the task?" She smiled and stood by Alexi


----------



## dpdx (Dec 8, 2003)

Kerith rolls his eyes at the ladies. Rapier in hand, he uses his other to work the pull-latch open.

"Oi, what's the problem? It's probably just a large icebox..."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 8, 2003)

As Kerith opens the latch, Oren absent-mindedly draws his dagger, gripping it casually.

"Just for the record, I have a very bad feeling about this."


----------



## Uriel (Dec 8, 2003)

Norynth waits to see if Kerith canget the door open, getting ready to lend some muscle to the effort, should the door prove difficult.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 8, 2003)

The latch pulls towards you several inches, releasing the latch, then the entire door begins to slide open with a faint _hisssss _as the air inside equalizes with the exterior air pressure. Inside, a 10'x10' room is revealed. It is cold but not unusually so. There is an identical steel door with latch directly opposite you. On the north and south walls are a variety of tools, including saws, ice picks, and heavy boots with spiked soles.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 13, 2003)

(polite BUMP)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 13, 2003)

Oren steps in slowly, checking things out.

"What in the world? Don't tell me there's a frozen tundra on the other side of that door..."

He moves to the other door, gives it a quick once-over, then turns to Kerith.

"Well, it's yours if you want to take it on. I'd open it myself, but I know how much you love meeting new doors..."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 14, 2003)

_Now this looks interesting. Maybe there's more than the simple storage room we had expected to see beyond this door then._

Alexi moves towards the entrance to take a closer look into the room.


----------



## dpdx (Dec 15, 2003)

Kerith would have been happy to stop right there, for the time being. The door was one thing, but this was _another door, which might actually lead to a room with yeti_.

But as the 'encouragement' mounted, first Oren, then Alexi; Kerith, with a questioning look back at the others, says, "Somebody see if they can hold that other door open with a rock or something. I want to keep our avenue of retreat open."

Once that's seen to, Kerith will pull the second latch open.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 16, 2003)

OoC:Back from Gencon.

IC
Norynth digs through his pack, pulling his prybar out, in order to wedge it into the doorjam and attempt to keep it open as requested.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 16, 2003)

Norynth: The outer door is now wedged open.

Kerith: As you pull the inner door open, you are met with a blast of frigid air. The lanterns flicker wildly but do not go out.

The room thus revealed looks like it must have been about 20' east-west by 40' north-south when it was originally made, but now a coating of ice covers all exposed surfaces, as thich as two or three feet in places. The effect is that it looks not so much like a room as the entrance to an ice cave.

Vague shapes can be made out within the ice, especially on the walls. Near the entry you can make out various cuts of meat. Further in, it looks like sides of beef once hung from the cieling. Now, they give the impression of some sort of huge, macabre icicles.

Swirling fog and the thickness of the misty ice prevent you from seeing anything in greater detail from the entrance.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 16, 2003)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "What in the world? Don't tell me there's a frozen tundra on the other side of that door..."
> [/color]




Xendengalis was in the back and didn't hear Oren's earlier comment.  When the door is opened, he leans in to Oren and says "Oi!  Looks like there's a frozen tundra on the other side of that door!"


----------



## Thanee (Dec 16, 2003)

_Ok, looks like we guessed right then. Storage room. Altho a rather intriguing one, I might add. The chilling temperature will keep the meat fresh, so at the very least we should have a nice supply of rations down here._


----------



## dpdx (Dec 16, 2003)

"Hmm. Meat locker. Look out for yeti. My da' saw one once, during the war." Kerith pauses, as if to decide if he indeed said that last part out loud.

Rapier in hand, Kerith takes 10' of cautious steps toward the center of the room.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 16, 2003)

Alexi said:
			
		

> _Ok, looks like we guessed right then. Storage room. Altho a rather intriguing one, I might add. The chilling temperature will keep the meat fresh, so at the very least we should have a nice supply of rations down here._




"Yeah... Once we've cleared out all the centipedes for certain, we could live the rest of our lives down here."

Oren slips on a pair of spike-soled boots, shaking them out first in case of spiders or other nasties. He proceeds to go through the room, running his hand along the cold walls, and trying to stay out of the line of fire in case any of these meat-sicles should fall.

"It makes me wonder, though... All the goblins that are living here, you know, how come they aren't doing that? Eating the meat and drinking the wine? Have they really just not _found_ this area? Or is there something between there and here, that keeps them up there... and might keep us down here?"


----------



## dpdx (Dec 16, 2003)

"I dunno - maybe they didn't have a pair of boots like you just put on."

As if to accentuate the point, Kerith's feet pick exactly that time to go out from under him, depositing him on his bum 10' from the door.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 16, 2003)

Kerith: You enter the freeze-storage room, stepping up onto the shelf of ice that covered the floor. You find you cannot move more than 5' per "round" with any degree of certainty - the ice is too slippery. If you go any faster, it will take skill at balancing.

Oren: You find some boots that look like they'd fit and shake out the dust of decades. The leather straps to tighten them are brittle, but should hold for at least one use. You find that when you go onto the ice that you can only move at half speed, but you don't need balance checks to do so. It took you about 2 rounds to put on the boots.

About this time we're going to be rolling initiative. <evil DM grin>.

COMBAT BEGINS!

Initiative:
Alexi: 23
Blackwing: 21
Titus: 20
Kerith: 18
Monster: 18
Norynth: 17
Gertrude: 16
Xengendalis: 14
Foran: 11
Oren: 8

Surprise Round

Monster: Kerith sees a sudden movement, but before he can react a creature has detached itself from the ceiling near one of the "meatcicles." It falls gently to the floor, using it's small wings to break its fall. It looks like a tiny humanoid carved out of pure ice, but Kerith doesn't get a good look at it before it opens it's mouth in a wide "O" and a multitude of tiny ice shards fly at him.
Twisting in a sudden, reflexive contortion, Kerith somehow manages to avoid any damage from the attack, but in so doing he slips and falls onto the icy floor.
edit: Hmmm.... you posted while I was posting. Let's say, then, that your sudden fall to the floor was your Evasion kicking in and that's why the attack didn't damage you?


----------



## dpdx (Dec 16, 2003)

[_works for me!_ ]

Kerith, seated splay-legged on the ice, can feel the cold seeping in from his breeches. It doesn't feel good, he reasons, but if he doesn't get up from the deck, it won't feel at all...

"Well, there's your answer. Look out for the ice devil!"

[_imp?_]

Kerith will attempt to stand, then whether he's successful or not, will draw his buckler in an attempt to protect himself from the ice attack, keeping his eye on the 'ice devil'.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 16, 2003)

If there's still any room to do so by his initiative, Oren will move to flank and attack -- otherwise, he'll just try to support the others in what ways he can.

If, by some miracle, most of the group hasn't engaged in combat with it by his initiative, he might actually try talking to the thing -- but let's wait and see, shall we?

_(Note: I'm visiting family over the next two weeks, and while I'll still be posting here, it might be a little sparse. I'm not sure if it'll be more or less sparse than it was during finals week. But just warning you.)_


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 16, 2003)

(OODM: Oh, and sorry about the lack of a map... my home computer is down, along with my clever mapmaking programs.)


----------



## Uriel (Dec 16, 2003)

OoC: Mephit, I'd say... 
Can Norynth order Titus to do something, or do I have to wait until my Initiative?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 16, 2003)

Oh, all right.
You can shout out a command to your dogs before it's your initiative.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 16, 2003)

Yelling to his dogs, Norynth prepares to slay this fiend of ice.
'Titus,Gert,Attack!'
OoC:Norynth will then move in on his turn with the bastard sword in a two-handed grip/attack.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2003)

Alexi steps back from the door, so she doesn't stand in the way. She holds her spells back for now.


----------



## Imerak (Dec 17, 2003)

If there`s room by his initiative, Foran attacks the creature with his crossbow.  If there isn`t, he begins inspiring courage.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 17, 2003)

Xendengalis reaches out to Kerith, using his cloak to extend his reach.  Grab on Kerith, I'll pull you out of there!  Let's fight 'im on solid ground!


----------



## dpdx (Dec 18, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC: Mephit, I'd say...



[_Yeah, I like your guess better, Uriel. Which is a shame, because at least imps could talk. _]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 21, 2003)

Michelle stands back, out of the way near Alexi, holding her magic in reserve until she sees if it's actually needed.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 22, 2003)

ugh. I just typed up a long and detailed Round 1, tried to post it, and the boards were down. Post lost! I'll re-write it in a bit.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 22, 2003)

(forgot to roll Michelle's initiative. She goes on 13)

Alexi: You hold off on using your spells for the moment.

Blackwing: sticks with Alexi.

Titus: At Norynth's command, leaps into the freezer to attack. Unfortunatly, his toenails can't get a good purchase on the ice and he slides, splay-legged, into the opposite wall.

Kerith: You get up and ready your buckler (both are move-equivelent, but I can see it happening and it doesn't break anything)

Monster: The mephit spreads it's arms and wings in a strange gesture while making noises like tinkling ice crystals. For a moment nothing happens, but then with a sudden POP of displaced air a second mephit appears, identical to the first, eyes glinting with malevolence as it surveys its enemies.

Norynth: In an amazing display if agility you leap onto the ice, swinging your bastard sword in a high, two-handed arc as you slide toward the original mephit. Bringing the blade down, you knock a chip out of the thing's side. The sheer hardness of its body seems to absorb the force of the blow somewhat, and you notice to your horror that the wound is starting to slowly fill in with new ice. The thing is healing itself!

Gertrude: Gertrude leaps into the room to aid her master in attacking the original mephit. Managing to balance better than poor Titus, she moves into a space so as to get flanking with Kerith. Unfortunately, her bite misses the mark.

Xengendalis: Norynth, Gertrude, and 2 mephits are now between you and Kerith, so you can't do your original action. I will allow you to retroactively cast a spell if you like.

Michelle: You move back, waiting for a good opportunity to use your spells.

Foran: You can get a reasonably clear shot off at the new mephit, so you fire your crossbow. Flying wide of the mark, your bolt embeds itself in the ice on the opposite wall.

Oren: You enter the room and manage to find a spot to attack the second mephit while getting flanking with Kerith (yes, Kerith is supplying flanking for both mephits). You stab at it with your dagger, but have the feeling your strike didn't do as much damage as it should have, expecially considering your sneak attack. In fact, you barely scratched it at all. The notice that the slight wound begins to magically fill in with more ice.


Rough outline of the combat situation:

```
....
....
....
....
Kmg.
.mN. 
t.O.F.
....
```
where 
t=titus,
m=mephit
K=Kerith
g=Gertrude
N=Norynth
O=Oren
F=Foran


----------



## Thanee (Dec 23, 2003)

Alexi silently curses herself for only bringing fire spells, that spread into an area and continues to watch, ready to help out, if needed.

OOC: For larger posts I often copy them into the clipboard (highlight and then ctrl+c) before hitting submit. Usually you can also even simply go back with your browser back button and get the text there, then copy it to a text file for later use.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 23, 2003)

Titus, undaunted, tries once more to bite the damned Mephit. he had been forced through circumstance to eat frozen meat before.


Gert does likewise.

Norynth continues to hack away two-handed at the Mephit.


----------



## Imerak (Dec 23, 2003)

Foran curses, and fires off another bolt.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 25, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> Xengendalis: Norynth, Gertrude, and 2 mephits are now between you and Kerith, so you can't do your original action. I will allow you to retroactively cast a spell if you like.




Xendengalis starts to summon a Fiendish Hawk, placing it opposite the rogue


----------



## dpdx (Dec 26, 2003)

[_Doesn't Kerith get an AoO on the summoning action of the original mephit, since it's a spell-like effect, and it happened right next to him?_]

"I think burning them works best! We should clear away!" cries Kerith as he swings at the original mephit.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 7, 2004)

Oren backs away from the Mephits at Kerith's urging, holding out his lantern like a holy symbol, in hopes that it will at least make them a little more tentative in their attacks...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 12, 2004)

(OODM: I've been a very negligent DM, I think because my computer with all the notes and mapmaking stuff for this game is STILL down (over a month now). Sorry.)

ROUND 2

Alexi: You continue to hang back.

Blackwing: sticks with Alexi.

Titus: Finds himself next to a mephit and takes a bite, but can't penetrate the icy skin.

Kerith: (re AoO: I forgot. Don't matter. I just rolled and you would have missed anyway. Plus, you were prone.) Attacks the original mephit, scoring a CRITICAL HIT. Combined with his sneak attack, it is more than enough to bring the critter down.

Monster: The second mephit, having just popped into existence and seen its fellow chopped down, glares angrily at Kerith and attacks him with its claws, barely missing. (heals)

Norynth: You attack the remaining mephit, wielding your bastard sword with both hands. It twist aside at the last second and you do little more than gouge out a small chunk of ice from the floor.

Gertrude: Bites the mephit again, missing again.

Xengendalis: You begin casting _Summon Monster I_.

Michelle: (autopilot) Not much you can do... You hold back.

Foran: You fire another bolt at the remaining mephit. Amazingly, it veers straight between Oren and Norynth, missing them both by a hair, and plunks straight into the mephit's side. It screams in pain and frustration at the gaping wound.

Oren: You hold up your lantern, hoping the flame and heat will ward off the mephit or frighten it in some way, and back slowly away from it (5' step).


----------



## Jemal (Jan 12, 2004)

Michelle is growing impatient with holding back, but it seems the rest have the mephit(s) in hand... If things seem like they're changing she'll Fling a magic missile at it, but otherwise she'll stay put.

OOC: Delay till end of round, and if the Mephit isn't down then, ZAP!


----------



## dpdx (Jan 12, 2004)

[Yay, we're back!]

Kerith, heartened by the recent success of his modest battle plan, will swing again at mephit #2.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2004)

Norynth will continue to create wonderful Ice-Sculptures to delight his fans.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 16, 2004)

I think I can safely assume that everybody in the vicinity whacks on the critter.

ROUND 3

Alexi: hangin' out

Blackwing: sticks with Alexi.

Titus: attacks the mephit, missing.

Kerith: attacks again, hoping for another kill, but misses.

Monster: attacks Kerith again, missing with one claw but hitting with the second, dealing minor damage. (heals)

Norynth: Takes another swing, and manages to miss again. Barely. Just for the heck of it, he carrys his swing a little further and chips out another piece of ice.

Gertrude: bites, misses.

Xengendalis: Your Fiendish Hawk appears, between Titus and Oren. You stand back to see how it will do.

Fiendish Hawk: Attacks the mephit, scoring a CRITICAL HIT, but the damage done is still minor.

Michelle: Ready action to cast Magic Missile if the mephit is not dead after Oren's action.

Foran: (autopilot) Fearing you will strike your comrades, you cease fire with your crossbow.

Oren: You observe that the mephit seems to be paying no particular attention to your lantern.

Michelle: Your readied action goes off, and a magic missile unerringly smashes into the mephit, scattering tiny, stinging shards of ice everywhere. It's looking very badly off now.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 17, 2004)

OOC: Just so you don't wonder, I'm here and checking constantly, just don't have anything to do currently.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 17, 2004)

If it's still around by his initiative, Oren will dive back in there, convinced by Kerith's success that it is possible to kill these things.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 17, 2004)

Kerith will attack, then take a 5' step back.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 17, 2004)

Norynth will continue to create cool ice sculptures.

OoC:Next level, I may take Craft:Ice-Sculpting


----------



## Imerak (Jan 18, 2004)

Foran holds his fire until he can get a better shot.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 20, 2004)

Michelle readies herself to try blasting the thing to pieces again if it isn't allready.  (Same as last time) while pondering how hard it would be to learn how to wield magical flames.  "Growing bored yet, Alexi?  Or saving your magics?"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 20, 2004)

ROUND 4

Alexi: chillin'

Blackwing: mo' chillin'

Titus: attacks. The flanking with Gert makes the difference, and the bite connects while the mephit is slightly distracted by the other, larger dog, doing enough damage to bring it down.

END COMBAT!

Everybody gains *225 xp*.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 20, 2004)

OOC Note to self:  Buy some dogs!


----------



## dpdx (Jan 20, 2004)

Kerith, relieved to see no more mephits forthcoming, takes the time to, once again, customarily search the room (taking 20) for anything of interest.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2004)

IC
Norynth quickly checks the dogs for injuries, while saying 'P'raps we should burn or melt that beast...if that is possible, that is.'

OoC:Er, I have lost track of just how many XP I have (shrugs).


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 20, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:Er, I have lost track of just how many XP I have (shrugs).



Well, I guess you'll have to start over at 1000 again... 

A careful search of the room reaveals mostly over-frozen meat products, but in the NE corner, under perhaps a foot of ice, you see vague shapes that could be something else... was that a glint of gold? It is impossible to tell, especially since the ice is more cloudy-translucent than it is transparent.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 21, 2004)

OOC: A few pages back Jemal said we had 1735 xp.  So we should have 1960 now.  I'll update my sheet.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 21, 2004)

OOC: 1960 Sounds about right, I think... anyone have contradictory numbers?

IC: Michelle walks in and looks down at the stuff frozen under the ice, taping her foot against it and shivering.  Moving her somewhat 'less-than-adequately' clothed rear out of the freezer, she shivers some more out in the hallway "Don't suppose anyone has an Ice pick?  OR we could just light a fire.. Brrr"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 21, 2004)

Michelle re-notices the ice picks hanging in the hallway outside the freezer.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 21, 2004)

"Ye think that mephit was powering this place?  Or is it kept cool by magic?"   Xendengalis ponders.  "Looks like that poor critter's been locked up here for years."


----------



## dpdx (Jan 21, 2004)

"This is going to sound very uncharacteristic of me, but right now, the meat is probably of more use to us than that gold. Where's those picks?"

Kerith will grab a pick, and chip off a couple pieces of meat, tossing them outside to defrost. If that doesn't thoroughly exhaust him, he'll at least chip at the gold area enough to verify what it is.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 22, 2004)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "Growing bored yet, Alexi?  Or saving your magics?"




Alexi turns to Michelle and nods, smiling faintly. _“Yes and no, the spell I prepared would burn our comrades, too, and that is not acceptable. Also, it seemed they didn't really need the help, so yes, I'd rather save them for another time.”_


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 22, 2004)

Kerith, you chip off a couple chunks of meat - the ones hanging from the ceiling are easier to get at than the ones in the walls. It's surprisingly easy with the right tools. The meat looks somewhat freezer-burned, but edible enough.

Getting to work on the "gold area," the chips and fracturing of the ice quickly totally obscure the objects. Eventually, you break into a little bubble of open space and survey a tidy pile of treasure:

*150cp, 5sp, 40gp, and a set of bronze bracers, embossed with scenes of nobles with bows hunting deer from horseback.*


----------



## Imerak (Jan 22, 2004)

Foran shrugs and walks over to the treasure, thumbing through it.  "We can divide the coins later...hmm...these bracers might be magic, want me to take a look?"  Without waiting for a response, Foran whispers an incantation and casts detect magic.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 22, 2004)

The bracers radiate faint transmutation magic.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 29, 2004)

"Shall we move on then?  We can divide the coin later.  The bracers look like they might help archers, eh?  Anyone want them?  I'm fine with my crossbow."

Xendengalis checks the party for injuries.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2004)

Norynth lets the others gather the coin and other loot, keeping his eyes (and those of his dogs) trained on the surrounding area, unwilling to be ambushed again...


----------



## dpdx (Jan 30, 2004)

Kerith pockets a small handful of silver, but leaves the rest of it alone.

"There isn't exactly anything to _buy_ here, so we can pick the rest of it up later, I suppose. So, who's up for upstairs again? Or do we want to rest?"

Kerith makes his way carefully across the ice to Xen, and presents his owie.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 30, 2004)

Alexi had been silently watching from outside the room.

_“I am prepared to explore this place further, so unless anyone is in dire need of rest, I'd say, let's head upstairs!”_


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sighing at the others' impatience, Oren counts the coin quickly, casually dividing it into neat stacks of ten, and frowns.

"Seven go' each, nothing special. Someone pocket it." He glances around. "Norynth?"

He wanders over to Kerith, speaking lightly. "You know, it just occurred to me: We've got the charlatan, the lockpick, the vagabond, the trickstress, and worst of all, the _priest_... It's a wonder poor Norynth still has the clothes on his back."

Shaking his head and grinning, Oren begins a jog toward the stairs.


----------



## dpdx (Jan 30, 2004)

Kerith looks puzzled for a moment as he takes a stack of the gold. "Which one am I?"

[I didn't see where Kerith had actually lost any hit points, so if it's alright with Merak, let's just presume Kerith's booboo is healed and move on.]

Kerith makes it out of the freezer and gathers his things, ready for travel.

"You know, I'm beginning to wonder if High Lord Whatshisface was right about there even bein' goblins..."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 31, 2004)

_“Yes, they are in the castle at the top of this plateau. Blackwing has seen them earlier, remember?”_


----------



## Uriel (Jan 31, 2004)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Seven go' each, nothing special. Someone pocket it." He glances around. "Norynth?"
> Norynth puts the coinaway when asked.
> 
> He wanders over to Kerith, speaking lightly. "You know, it just occurred to me: We've got the charlatan, the lockpick, the vagabond, the trickstress, and worst of all, the _priest_... It's a wonder poor Norynth still has the clothes on his back."




Breaking a smile for the first time all day,Norynth says 'Well, you lot are welcome to them...although they don't smell all that fresh at the moment...'


----------



## Uriel (Jan 31, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Breaking a smile for the first time all day,Norynth says 'Well, you lot are welcome to them...although they don't smell all that fresh at the moment...'




OoC:I rolled my own listen check and got an 18, so there. Nyah! (thumbs nose)


----------



## Imerak (Jan 31, 2004)

"Yeah, I'm all for moving on," Foran says, shrugging.  "If noone else wants the bracers, I'll have them."


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 2, 2004)

OK. Back in the kitchen, there's a passage to the east. There is also the secret tunnel in the booze storage room.

The passage east extends beyond the limit of your lanternlight, though you can make out what looks like another privy door on the north (Maybe they all have a crecent moon painted on them or something? I don't want to waste posts having you explore all the privies I felt compelled to put in this place).


----------



## Jemal (Feb 2, 2004)

"Why don't we move on up and try to find the goblins, take care of them, and THEN come worry about this dank dark icky unexplored dungeon?"  Michelle asks as they head away from the freezer.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 2, 2004)

"I'd favor thinning their numbers by a bit, before we rush headlong into the heart of the Gobbo Occupying Force, but aye, I'm ready. Anybody want something to eat, first? It looks safe."


----------



## silentspace (Feb 2, 2004)

"What?!  No one wants to go back to the wine room and try some of the other bottles?  Those grapes grew in the sun, you know!  They've been blessed by the light of Pelor!"

Seeing the party wants to move on, Xendengalis sighs as he pulls out his crossbow and loads it.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 2, 2004)

"Thinning their numbers is preferable... But how do you propose to do that..."

It's not a question: By the look on his face, it appears that the wheels are spinning, or perhaps he's just trying to give that impression...

"Let's get a lay of things first. There was a healthy bit of lamp oil back aways, right? I think we could do an awful bit of damage with that, when the time comes..."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 6, 2004)

_“We don't know what else awaits us in this dark icky dungeon, and if we have to retreat back down, I'd rather not have anything left crawling around here and block our way.”_


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 6, 2004)

Right. Looks like you're wanting to completely explore this level before moving on to the next - not that you've found the way up yet. You don't have too many choices; just let me know which way you're going and we can move this forward!


----------



## dpdx (Feb 6, 2004)

Kerith fidgets a little, while nodding in agreement with Alexi.

"Okay, then, the last thing we dealt with on _this_ floor was the darkmantles, and that was in the room with the firepit. What say we head there?"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 10, 2004)

OK, you're back in the big kitchen. There are some dead darkmantles here, as well as some big chunks of frozen, and slowly thawing, meat.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 10, 2004)

Michelle looks around for any other way out of the room.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 10, 2004)

There's the hallway to the south that you came from, the freezer, and an unexplored hallway to the east.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 10, 2004)

Kerith returns to where he was when the darkmantle attacks started, that is, the east side of the room, in toward the firepits. He moves quietly.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 10, 2004)

Xendengalis looks forlornly up the old fireplaces, hoping to see a hint of the sun and sky.  "To the east then?"


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2004)

Norynth moves towards the South passage, his crossbow held before him, ready to put one tthrough the first thing that eventries to sink fangs into him.

Gert and Titus stand to the left and rightr of him, sniffing at the air of the place.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2004)

Alexi nods to Xendengalis. _“Looks like.”_

Then she moves closer to the eastern passage and starts peering into the darkness.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 11, 2004)

Xengendalis: Looking up into the chimineys, you think you catch a whiff of fresh air. As far as you can tell, the narrow chimney holes were bored straight through the solid rock at a sharp angle to intersect the cliff-wall overlooking the sea. 

Norynth: The way back to the south is still clear - it looks like nobody has gone that way since you arrived.

Alexi: The passage east extends beyond the limit of your lanternlight, though you can make out what looks like another privy door on the north.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 11, 2004)

Kerith, peering over Alexi's shoulder, giggles when her lanternlight reveals a bathroom. Drawing his rapier, he whispers, "I'll check for stragglers."

Kerith will advance down the hallway, with the idea of merely opening the privy door.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2004)

Alexi almost laughs at Kerith' comment and nods smilingly.

She follows him a few steps into the corridor, while he takes the lead.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2004)

Norynth gives both dogs a _guard_ command (himself) and moves down the hallway (taking a torch in one hand, his bastard sword in the other (crossbow stowed).
<Spot,Listen,Search as appropriate, as well as Move Silently>


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 12, 2004)

You reach the privy door. It's actally ajar slightly, but it's clear that it hasn't been used in decades. There isn't anything interesting in there.

About 20' further along the corridor is a side passage leading south.

The (east-west) passage you're following goes on past the side passage, into the darkness.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 12, 2004)

"Whoever designed these dungeons was quite thoughtful, eh?  Placing privies about so conveniently like they did.  If I ever get a chance to build a temple to Pelor, I want to have privies all over too!"  Xendengalis smiles goofily.


----------



## Imerak (Feb 12, 2004)

Foran smiles slightly.  "We're getting a bit jumpy, aren't we.  I mean, do you normally go to the privy fully armed, Norynth?"  Foran chuckles, then points down the side passage.  "Let's see if there's anything down there."


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2004)

OoC:I'm not the one at the privy, that's Alexi. I'm in the longer passage, which I am still moving down, cautiously.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 24, 2004)

"Ach, for crying out loud, thanks for ruining our element of surprise,," an exasperated Kerith calls back to Foran. "Besides, it's not Norynth, you buffoon, it's me! Do I look like I breed the Realm's finest hounds?"

Abandoning the chance to move silently, Kerith strides to the first privy door, and pushes it open with his foot, while holding his rapier. 

"If you surrender in the name of the King, we'll even let you wipe first before we take you to stand trial!"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 24, 2004)

The privy is empty.

Norynth, which passage are you investigating again? I'm confused. The one leading south a little past the privy?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 27, 2004)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> The privy is empty.
> 
> Norynth, which passage are you investigating again? I'm confused. The one leading south a little past the privy?




OoC:Yes. The passage back to the south that looks as if nobody had been that way in a long while...


----------



## silentspace (Feb 27, 2004)

Xendengalis follows Norynth


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 28, 2004)

Oren keeps pace with Xen, just in case this untravelled passage turns out to deserve to seem as ominous as it does.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 28, 2004)

Alexi moves down the south corridor as well, following the others.


----------



## dpdx (Feb 28, 2004)

Kerith moves to the front as the party investigates the south corridor, rapier drawn, trying to be unseen and unheard.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 1, 2004)

Michelle follows, casting Prestidigitation as she travels.


----------

